# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  upmove.eu-Initiative: Wegefreiheit für Mountainbiker

## noox

Ich hab von Andi vom upmove Online-Portal folgendes Mail bekommen:


Es geht um Wegefreiheit für Mountainbiker.

Unter dem Motto "legal biken - auch in Österreich" haben wir her bei www.upmove.eu eine Initiative gestartet, die genau ein Ziel hat:
Das befahren von Fortstraßen und Wanderwegen auf eigene Gefahr in Österreich ist gestattet.

Dass das ein langer und beschwerlicher Weg wird ist uns bewusst.

Unser Strategie sieht so aus:
Zum Einen verstehen wir uns als die Interessenvertretung für Touren-Mountainbiker in Österreich. Und damit klar ist: wir sind gekommen um zu bleiben. Mountainbiker können sich via Internet kostenlos registrieren. Das wird die Versorgung der Szene mit aktuellen Informationen sichern. Haben sich genügend Biker auf dieser Seite versammelt, kann eine gemeinsame parlamentarische Bürgerinitiative erfolgreich gestartet werden. Durch diese Strategie, so sind wir uns sicher, wird man nach Anhörung im Parlament nicht einfach zur Tagesordnung übergehen können, denn das würde sich die nun organisierte Sportler-Gemeinschaft nicht mehr gefallen lassen! 

Zum Zweiten setzen wir auf aktiven zivilen Ungehorsam: In Anlehnung an die Aktionen der Naturfreunde zur Durchsetzung der Wegefreiheit für Wanderer, werden wir zu ´Trutzpartien´ organisieren!

Wir starten genau ein Jahr nach der irrwitzigen Situation, die zur Anzeige der vier Biker am Muckenkogel geführt hat.
Und wo? Genau dort am Muckenkogel bei der Bergmesse, am 8. September 2014

Bei dieser Gelegenheit präsentieren wir “legal biken - auch in Österreich” auch der breiteren Öffentlichkeit .

Links:
www.upmove.eu/legalbiken
www.upmove.eu/de/magazin/news...886d1e677.html

----------


## noox

Ähnliches Thema zum Nachlesen: Vier Mountainbiker in Niederösterreich vor Gericht

----------


## tecxx

wir werden am 8.september trotz langer anfahrt dabei sein. schön, dass ihr sowas organisiert.lg

----------


## noox

Nicht wir - upmove.eu  :Wink: 

Aber sehr gut, dass ich jetzt endlich jemand hier richtig reinkniet!

----------


## tecxx

ja eh, unglücklich formuliert von mir  :Wink:  
sonst noch wer dabei ?

----------


## tecxx

falls es hier wen interessiert: 
war ein sehr tolles event mit vielen netten und lustigen menschen. besonders eindrucksvoll war das schieben der bikes neben dutzenden fahrenden autos am schotterweg. 
abstruser und irrwitziger kann die ganze sache wirklich nicht mehr werden, wird einem erst so richtig bewusst wenn man das mal live mitmacht.
hoffe sehr, dass das ganze thema ordentlich in bewegung kommt, nochmals dank an die initiatoren.
lg aus dem westen....

edit: tv beitrag
http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Niederoesterreich-heute/70017/Niederoesterreich-heute/8413894/Mountainbiker-demonstrieren-am-Muckenkogel/8416985

----------


## hhacks

Super das es Leut gibt die sich engagieren und mit solchen Aktionen Aufmerksamkeit schaffen und was weiterbringen wollen.

Schade nur, dass im ORF-Bericht die Botschaft rüberkommt das es uns um die Forststraßen geht!

----------


## noox

Info über die Aktion: https://downhill-rangers.com/news/76...r-fahrrad.html

----------


## steiggeist

eine ganz wichtige aktion war das:



der brief 


www.upmove.eu/uploads/downloa...inisterium.pdf

wir sind auf die antwort gespannt!

super wars am muckenkogel - man hat die aufbruchstimmung richtig spüren können.
wir sehen uns demnächst bei der nächsten trutzpartie, diesmal an einem wochenende!

----------


## steiggeist

kurier


Danke liebe "Trutzpartiesanen": Ihr habt da etwas in Bewegung gebracht!

----------


## mankra

Leider geht es nur um die Fortautobahnen, glaub nicht, daß auch SingleTrails so schnell frei befahren werden dürfen.

----------


## Tyrolens

In Niederösterreich gibt es eine SPÖ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## steiggeist

_Vorankündigung:_


*2.Trutzpartie am 25.Oktober in der Steiermark*


www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie

----------


## steiggeist

NÖN berichtet wieder mehrseitig zum Thema "legal biken"
Jagdpächter stellt sich weiterhin gegen Öffnung. War zu vermuten. Er zitiert ein von Dietmar Gruber (upmove Gründer) vor einigen Monaten gepostetes Stätment zur Öffnung einer MTB-Strecke.
Prior Pater Maurer: "Es handelte sich bei den Mountainbiker-Demonstranten um keinen chaotischen Haufen von Anarchisten"
Markus Zauner, Redaktion NÖN: "Dennoch muss das Nebeneinander von Jagd, Forst und Mountainbike-Tourismus möglich sein. Alles andere ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß
Mehr dazu wieder auf www.upmove.eu/presse

----------


## hhacks

Soweit ich es verstanden habe, und weshalb ich sie unterstütze, ist die Forderung der upmove-Initiative:
"...Freigabe von Forststraßen und Wanderwegen für den Mountainbikesport..." (Mission&Vision - umpove.com)

Das ist das Ziel und deshalb sollte mMn. jeder Mountainbiker diese Initiative unterstützen. 
Auch wenn die Presse das noch nicht verstanden hat bleibt dass das Ziel.

Ich finds super und allen die bei der ersten Trutzpartie dabei waren sag ich DANKE für die Unterstützung der Sache. 
Ich werd versuchen zur zweiten (irgendwo in der Steiermark) zu kommen, 
auch wenn mich der Gedanke mein Rad rauf und wieder runter zu tragen nicht gerade freut!

In diesem Sinne schauts das euch den 25. Oktober freischaufelts und dabei seids!!!!

----------


## steiggeist

==================================================
Ausbildung zum "Jagd und Forstschutzorgan" vulgo "Forstsheriff".
==================================================


Falls es ihr jetzt schmunzeln müsst, genießt es!
Könnte nämlich sein, dass es euch beim weiterlesen vergeht....


Was sich für uns auf aus erste wie wie ein Scherz ausmacht ist in der der Steiermark Realität!
(Wir haben erfahren, wird für solche Veranstaltungen auch außerhalb der Steiermark geworben....)


Du willst gegen diese Umtriebe ein Zeichen setzen?
Dann MACH MIT: www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie
Dieses mal besuchen wir einen solchen 'Forstsheriff'.
Dabei werden wir uns die gute Laune sicher nicht verderben lassen, und wieder eine Demonstration gemeinsam am Weg mit den vielen Wanderen veranstalten!


Originale Links:
www.freie-jaeger.at/fileadmin...atz_190514.pdf
www.fastpichl.at/jagd--und-fo...n-einsatz.html


BITTE WEITERSAGEN!

----------


## steiggeist

upmove hat sich mit einem Forstschutzorgan vulgo Forstssheriff unterhalten.
Er als Forstschutzorgan betrachtet es als seine staatsbürgerliche Pflicht das Bundesforstgesetz (seiner Meinung nach eines der besten - weil strengsten - Gesetze Österreichs) durchzusetzen.


Wir haben uns Geschichten von der zielführenden Auflösung von Problemsituationen unter Einhaltung taktischer Grundsätze erzählen lassen:


Alle ein, zwei Wochen erwischt er Radfahrer auf "seiner" Forststraße.
Er zeigt nicht alle an.
Sind die Radfahrer höflich, geständig und reumütig kommen sie mit einer Abmahnung und der Unterschrift einer Unterlassungserklärung davon.
Das Rad muss aber dann zum Ausgang der Forststraße geschoben werden. Ist der Radfahrer aber nicht geständig, aufmüpfig oder lügt er gar, so wird er angezeigt und das Strafausmaß, je nach dem, angepasst.
Er lässt ohnehin viel zu oft Gnade vor Recht ergehen, was er eigentlich - laut Gesetz - gar nicht dürfe.
Er erkennt ob jemand lügt zum Beispiel daran, dass er die Radler beim studieren des Fahrverbotes fotografiert. So braucht ‘oben’ dann niemand mehr abstreiten, dass er die Schilder nicht gesehen hat.


www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie
#legalbiken


BITTE WEITERSAGEN!

----------


## Tyrolens

Könnte man mal auf google maps oder so all jene Gebiete einzeichnen, wo nachweislich angezeigt und/oder geklagt wird?

----------


## steiggeist

> Könnte man mal auf google maps oder so all jene Gebiete einzeichnen, wo nachweislich angezeigt und/oder geklagt wird?


legalbiken.wikispaces.com

----------


## tecxx

fein, da hab ich gleich mal was hinzugefügt.

----------


## steiggeist

@tecxx:  :Thank You!:

----------


## steiggeist

www.upmove.eu/de/magazin/news...86d16e688.html

----------


## q_FTS_p

Fetznschädln...

----------


## steiggeist

*In der Steiermark wird die Gangart verschärft. Es wird eine Ausbildung zum Forstsheriff angeboten.
Diese Forstsheriffs sollen Radfahrer und Schwammerlsucher in die Schranken verweisen.*


*Du kannst das nicht glauben?*
Bist zornig?
Lässt gerade Dir Tricks einfalllen, wie man dem Ganzen doch noch entkommen kann?
Verspürst Resignation?


*Leider ist das aber die Realität, der wir uns stellen müssen.*


hier weiter lesen....

----------


## steiggeist

Die ZWEITE Trutzpartie führt zum RIESACHSEE!


Hier hat es (wie berichtet: ) schon mehrere Biker erwischt!


Es wäre toll, fänden sich weitere Opfer dieses dienstfertigen Forstsheriffs.
Darum bitte: weitersagen!




Bitte hier anmelden, es hilft uns bei der Planung
Strecke

----------


## FLo33

Weil es hier dazupasst, die Krone ist sich wieder einmal ziemlich sicher, zu wissen, wer die Guten und wer die Bösen sind.

----------


## noox

Hab das gestern auf FB gesehen. Statt zu deeskaliern und Lösungen zu suchen, werden die Menschen gegeneinander aufgebracht. 

Alleine schon der Satz über die Anzeige lässt viel Interpretationsspielraum - "in Wald und Flur unterwegs". Das liest sich so nach kreuz und quer durch Wald und über Wiesen. Dass das auf Forststraßen war, wo auch Autos fahren, geht da nicht hervor.

----------


## FLo33

Es ist ja leider nicht so, als hätte ich mir von der Krawallo-Zeitung was anderes erwartet, aber so einen tendenziellen Scheiss zu verzapfen, ist schon der Hammer.

Wer sagt denn, dass ich als Biekr nicht auch die Ruhe in der Natur suche?

Ich bin nicht auf FB, hab ich bei solchen Dingen scheinbar eine längere Leitung  :Big Grin:

----------


## steiggeist

Zum Krone-Artikel

Wir Mountainbiker empfinden das als Schlag in die Magengrube PUNKT

Solche medialen Rück und/oder Tiefschläge werden wir noch öfter wegstecken müssen.
Das wird uns aber in unserem bemühen um das freie Wegerecht nicht aufhalten.

Aber so ein kurzes taumeln kann man ausnützen, und die Sache aus einer anderen Perspektive zu betrachten. 

Könnte es nicht sein, dass wenn man irgend etwas in der Welt nicht so läuft wie man sich das vorstellt, man die Ursache (zumindest zum größten Teil) bei sich selber finden kann?

Wir 800.000 Mountainbiker in Österreich stellen eine Querschnitt durch die Natursport  betreibende österreichische Gesellschaft dar. 
Wir lieben den Wald und die Berge, haben Familien,  stehen im Berufsleben, absolvieren herausfordernde Ausbildungen.
Wir können uns als Gemeinschaft aber nicht gegen einen solchen Artikel wehren.

Hier liegt unser Schwachpunkt: 
Wir können unser Gewicht von 800.000 Österreichern nicht in die Waage werfen, in der die öffentlichen Meinung gewogen wird!

Hier liegt aber auch unsere Chance, die Sache in die richtige Richtung zu treiben.
Wir müssen uns organisieren PUNKT
Wir brauchen eine Interessenvertretung der Mountainbiker in Österreich PUNKT
Hier kann jeder einzelne Mountainbiker, egal welcher Spielart, bei sich selbst anfangen.

upmove ist als Interessenvertretung der Mountainbiker in Österreich angetreten.
Damit bekommst Du die Möglichkeit, aktiv an der Gestaltung deiner Zukunft als Biker mitzuwirken.

Du kannst Dich hier www.upmove.eu/legalbiken (kostenlos) registrieren.
Du kannst Deinen Sportkollegen von upmove erzählen, und sie zum Mitmachen einladen.
Du kannst bei einer Trutzpartie mitgehen, wie zum Beispiel am 25.Oktober zum Riesachsee bei Schladming (www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie).

Es liegt an uns zu bestimmen, wie mit uns umgegangen wird.
Was wir tun müssen, ist: aktiv werden.

Darum meine Bitte an Dich: MACH MIT!

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass unserm Sport die Stimme in der Öffentlichkeit fehlt.
Mit jedem registriertem Biker wird das Gewicht unseres Anliegens größer, die Stimme lauter.
Es liegt bei uns Bikern selbst, uns diese Stimme zu geben, um unser Gewicht in die Waagschale zu werfen:
wir wollen 'legal biken - auch in Österreich!'

Andi Pfaffenbichler
upmove
'legal biken - auch in Österreich'

----------


## klamsi

> Hab das gestern auf FB gesehen. Statt zu deeskaliern und Lösungen zu suchen, werden die Menschen gegeneinander aufgebracht.


Das is ja bei dem Qualitätsblatt nix neues oder? Generell wunderts mich ja, dass die Schlagzeilen und Artikel die darin Erscheinen keine gravierenden rechtlichen Folgen haben.



> Wir 800.000 Mountainbiker in Österreich stellen eine Querschnitt durch die Natursport  betreibende österreichische Gesellschaft.


Woher habt Ihr denn diese Zahl? Find ich dazu auf eurer HP eine Quelle?




> Wir brauchen eine Interessenvertretung der Mountainbiker in Österreich PUNKT


Was macht in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich der ÖRV? Hat der nicht zu einem gewissen Grad auch die Aufgabe einer Interessensvertretung?

Zum Thema Konflikt zwischen Wanderer & MTB kann ich übrigens ein Paper von Cessford (2003) empfehlen (Cessford, Gordon (2003): Perception and Reality of Conflict: Walkers and Mountain Bikes on the Queen Charlotte Track in New 	Zealand, Journal for Nature Conservation, 11 (4), S.310-316.). Wen also eine wissenschaftliche Sichtweise auf das Thema interessiert der kann ja mal nach dem Paper googln (damit ma von dem Kronenzeitung niveau wegkommen).  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Ich denke, dass es dem ÖRV hauptsächlich um Wettkampf geht - und für MTB ist da generell wenig Kohle da. Wird zwar mit der Zeit besser, wie's scheint, aber die Priorität liegt auf anderen Radsportarten.

Und der ÖRV gehört auch nicht gerade zu den best-unterstützten Sportverbänden hierzulande. Tobias (ist auch früher sehr aktiver Forumsjuser) hat das auf Facebook gepostet. Ich erlaube mir mal es hier reinzustellen. Siehe Anhang.

----------


## steiggeist

> Woher habt Ihr denn diese Zahl? Find ich dazu auf eurer HP eine Quelle


noe.orf.at/news/stories/2664254/
Da es in Österreich so was nicht gibt möchte ich auf die Studie Sport Schweiz hinweisen: www.baspo.admin.ch/internet/b...weiz_2014.html
Dazu ein paar Anmerkungen:
Radfahren (ohne Mountainbiken) 38,3% der Bevölkerung 
Mountainbiken 6,3% der Bevölkerung
Wobei dort unter Mountainbiker jemand verstanden wird der Trails fährt.
Zählt man den häufig gesehene Forststraßenfreund bei der österreichischen Zahl mit, kommt sie mir realistisch vor.




> Was macht in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich der ÖRV? Hat der nicht zu einem gewissen Grad auch die Aufgabe einer Interessensvertretung?


Ich bike jetzt seit 27 Jahren.
Ich hatte immer die Hoffnung, dass sich doch der bei irgendeinem der Hausverstand einschaltet und die Sache mit der Wegefreiheit für Biker in die Hand nimmt.
Egal ob ÖRV, ÖAV, Naturfreunde, ÖAMTC oder ARBÖ.
Diese Hoffnung hat sich nicht erfüllt.
Ich war geradezu erschüttert das sich von diesen Institutionen niemand um den Muckenkogel-Fall angenommen hat.
Der einzige der nicht gejammert hat, sondern eine systematische Verteidigung aufgebaut hat, war Dietmar Gruber mit Upmove.
Das hat mir importiert und mich bewogen in das Thema einzusteigen, nachdem mir auch bewusst wurde, das bezüglich Freies Wegerecht mir keine dieser Organisationen die Kartoffeln aus dem Feuer holt.
Aus der Muckenkogel-Sache haben wir die Initiative 'legal biken - auch in Österreich' entwickelt. 
Mit ihr konnten wir schon etwas Bewegung in die Sache bringen: siehe Naturfreunde.
Anscheinend hat es diesen Schubser gebraucht.
Auf jeden Fall hab ich einmal mehr gelernt, dass man eben manchmal seine Komfortzone verlassen und die Sache selbst mit in die Hand nehmen muss, um die Dinge in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken.





> Zum Thema Konflikt zwischen Wanderer & MTB kann ich übrigens ein Paper von Cessford (2003) empfehlen (Cessford, Gordon (2003): Perception and Reality of Conflict: Walkers and Mountain Bikes on the Queen Charlotte Track in New     Zealand, Journal for Nature Conservation, 11 (4), S.310-316.). Wen also eine wissenschaftliche Sichtweise auf das Thema interessiert der kann ja mal nach dem Paper googln (damit ma von dem Kronenzeitung niveau wegkommen).


Jeder von uns weiß, dass man sich vernünftig aufführen soll.
Das funktioniert auch meistens. 
Dort, wo Brennpunkte sind, muss sicher regelnd eingegriffen werden. 
Das sind nur 10-20 Spots in Österreich, die fallen durch die dort massig auftretenden Fußgänger natürlich schwer ins Gewicht. 


Zurück zu meinem Argument: Mädels und Burschen - es liegt an euch wie es mit dem Biken in Österreich weitergeht.
Wenn Du nix machst, kannst du nur hoffen.
Ihr könnt euch in den oben genannten Institutionen engagieren, sicher, bitte macht das, wenn ihr euch davon Erfolg versprecht.

Wir glauben, dass der 'legal biken - auch in Österreich' Weg der effektivste ist.

----------


## steiggeist

> Ich denke, dass es dem ÖRV hauptsächlich um Wettkampf geht - und für MTB ist da generell wenig Kohle da. Wird zwar mit der Zeit besser, wie's scheint, aber die Priorität liegt auf anderen Radsportarten.
> 
> Und der ÖRV gehört auch nicht gerade zu den best-unterstützten Sportverbänden hierzulande. Tobias (ist auch früher sehr aktiver Forumsjuser) hat das auf Facebook gepostet. Ich erlaube mir mal es hier reinzustellen. Siehe Anhang.


Wir(upmove) werden uns mit dem ÖRV Anfang November treffen, und dort 'legal biken - auch in Österreich'  vorstellen.
Bericht folgt.

Bitte bedenkt auch, dass mit der Forderung nach Wegefreiheit für Radfahrer in einem politischem Wespennest gestochert wird.
Für eine Organisation wie den ÖRV, ist daher es sicher nicht leicht, unseren klaren und einfachen Wunsch laut herauszuschreien.

----------


## steiggeist

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist eines unserer wesentlichen Themen als Interessenvertretung für Mountainbiker in Österreich.*
Unsere Ressourcen sind jedoch am Limit. 
Deshalb*suchen wir mountainbikende JournalistInnen 
*die ehrenamtlich für upmove und die Kampagne
*„legal biken - auch in Österreich“ 
*tätig werden wollen. 
Redaktionelle Beiträge sind eine gute Möglichkeit diese Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu verbessern.
Deine Beiträge werden im upmove Magazin veröffentlich und teilweise auch als Presseaussendungen verwendet.
Du bist interessiert und bereit ? Dann melde Dich bitte auf office a-t upmove dot eu

www.upmove.eu/de/magazin/news...tb/886d16.html
www.upmove.eu/de/magazin/pressespiegel/979/

----------


## Vuntzam

Toll wäre meiner Meinung nach übrigens wenn man auch ohne dieses Flyer/Aufkleber Set ganz unkompliziert spenden könnte indem einfach ein Bankkonto oder Paypal-Konto oder so bekanntgegeben wird.

----------


## steiggeist

@vuntzam: bitte einfach den gewünschten betrag auswählen und als anmerkung das du keine Sticker etc brauchst! danke vielmals...

----------


## steiggeist

Zur Info:
es gibt jetzt auch eine Spende ohne Pickerl und Sticker

www.upmove.eu/de/shop/spende-...4k117l867.html

----------


## noox

upmove-Bericht von der Trutzaktion in Schladming/Rohrmoos:

https://downhill-rangers.com/news/77...iesachsee.html

----------


## tecxx

top!! hoffentlich gibt's ein weiteres mal!

----------


## steiggeist

> top!! hoffentlich gibt's ein weiteres mal!


stay tuned! :-)

----------


## steiggeist

Rückblick 2. upmove Trutzpartie in Rohrmoos, erzählt von Roland Auferbauer
www.upmove.eu/de/fuer-legales...86d16e696.html


www.upmove.eu/legalbiken MACH MIT!

----------


## flo

Es geht schon los:
orf.at: Neues Gesetz macht aus Jägern Waldpolizisten
steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2676449/
Alles wegen den Wilderern ...

----------


## steiggeist

Wir (upmove) haben bereits im Juli gegen die Novelle des Landesjagdgesetzes in der Steiermark interveniert: www.upmove.eu/de/legal-biken/...40g70h135.html

Das jetzt endlich auch die Presse auf dieses Thema aufspringt ist höchste Zeit.
(siehe auch: www.kleinezeitung.at/steierma...er-regen.story)
(Roland geht in seinem Aufsatz übrigens auch auf diese Thematik ein;-))

*DAHER: wir brauchen eine Interessenvertretung:* www.upmove.eu/legalbiken *MACH MIT!*

----------


## steiggeist

das die steirischen jäger wissen, wofür sie das gesetz nützen werden, könnt ihr hier nachlesen:

upmove magazin

----------


## FLo33

Habt ihr den steirischen Parteien im Landtag schon ein paar Fragen gestellt? Damit sich die Mountainbiker bei den nächsten Wahlen leichter tun mit der Entscheidungsfindung.

----------


## georg

Da bleibt nur noch zu sagen: Ich hoffe, jeder der hier mitliest weiß
- welche Großgrundbesitzerpartei er nicht mehr unterstützt
- welche Zeitung nicht mehr abonniert und/oder gekauft wird
Aber das ist eigentlich eh schon seit >30 Jahren klar.

----------


## FLo33

Scheinbar leider zu wenigen...

----------


## steiggeist

Beim Start unserer Kampagne ‚legal biken‘ in Lilienfeld/Muckenkogel haben wir einen offenen Brief an den Bundesminister für Land- und Forstwirschaft sowie Umwelt und Wasserwirtschaft, Andrä Rupprechter abgesandt. Dieser hat den Leiter der Sektion III Forstwirschaft, Hrn. DI Gerhard Mannsberger beauftragt, einen Termin mit den Vertretern von upmove zu vereinbaren. Heute, am 4.11.2014, fand dieser Termin in den Räumlichkeiten des Ministerium statt.


Hier könnt ihr nachlesen, was da passiert ist:
www.upmove.eu/de/im-ministeri...84d16e699.html

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ich kann gar net so viel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte! Wenn ich das alles lese. Wenn sich das Gesetz durchsetzt ist den bewaffneten Alkoholikern gar nicht mehr beizukommen.
Neuerdings soll sich auch bei uns eine übermotivierte Jägerin rumtreiben. Sie möge mirhoffentlich nie begegnen.

----------


## steiggeist

Mountainbiker von Polizeiaufgebot verfolgt - Niederösterreich Bezirk Lilienfeld kommt nicht zur Ruhe. Stift Lilienfeld, wieder mitten drinnen statt nur dabei.
Helmut Friessenbichler, Gründer und langjähriger Chefredakteur des Outdoor-Magazines „Land der Berge“ plaudert ;-)


www.upmove.eu/de/mountainbike...84d16e701.html


Darf in diesem zusammenhang wieder einmal Werbung machen: 
Wir wollen auch in Österreich endlich #legalbiken und werden da auch nicht mehr locker lassen. 
Fälle wie dieser zeigen, es ist höchste Zeit etwas zu tun. 
Darum MACH AUCH DU MIT bei www.upmove.eu/lealbiken

----------


## .maraio.

Aufsichtsjäger werden doch nicht zur Waldpolizei...

steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2677631/

----------


## georg

Eventuell interessante Grundlagen sind hier (Artikel bei der Bergrettung) ganz gut aufbereitet:
www.bergrettung.at/News-Detai...1;tt_news]=897 (Achtung! Das ist von einem Sponsor der Bergrettung verfaßt. Aber es ist trotzdem eine gute Zusammenfassung.)

Im Link www.upmove.eu/de/mountainbike...84d16e701.html



> vom Jagdpächter des Stiftes auf Besitz-und Unterlassungsklage verklagt wurden


 Ich nehme an es geht um eine Besitzstörungsklage. Eine solche ist bereits imho als Unterlassungsklage zu verstehen. Für Besitzstörung selbst gibt es keine Strafe nur eine mögliche Erklärung dies künftig zu unterlassen. Die Strafe ergibt sich aus den zu tragenden Verfahrenskosten.




> Die Überwachungskameras (Wildkameras und Kamera beim Grünen Tor) wurden ja schon vervollständigt.


 Die sogenannten Wildkameras" die immer mehr zu Überwachungskameras werden, sind imho ein Problem. Inwieweit die datenschutzrechtlich überhaupt zulässig sind weiß ich nicht. Wäre aber interessant das mal zu recherchieren.

----------


## willi

Spätestens seit der Kärnter Politiker beim vö**n im Wald mit so einer Kamera gefilmt wurde, interresieren sich auch die Politker dafür :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wildkameras fallen eigentlich auch unter Datenschutz(Videoüberwachung). Meldeplicht und Kennzeichnungsplicht. Personen dürfen nur nicht erkennbar gefillmt werden. usw

Allerdings gibt es da halt auch Ausnahmen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Link zu Datenschutzbehörde(Punkt 12): https://www.dsb.gv.at/site/6301/default.aspx

Das sagt eine Webseite für Jäger dazu:www.jagd-noe.at/JagdinNieder%...im-Revier.aspx

----------


## steiggeist

zur Illustration ein Foto, auch wenn wir von der Mondlandung schon schärfere Bilder gehabt haben ;-)



Als upmove nehmen wir jede Möglichkeit wahr über #legalbiken zu referieren oder zu berichten. 
Letzten Samstag(08.11.14) beim österreichischen Radsportverband ÖRV. 
Eigentlich sollte man meinen, dass der ÖRV zu 100 % für uns Radler (auch Mountainbiker) eintritt. 
Das dies zumindest noch nicht so Ganz ist war uns klar. 
Der ÖRV ist im Prinzip für den Rennsport da. Punkt. 
Für jene die MTB als erholungsbringende Freizeitaktivität betreiben gibt es *upmove*. 
Unser 'Präsi' Andreas Pfaffenbichler hat den Vortrag für upmove gehalten.
Den Bericht von Martin Budweiser, MTB Ausbildungleiter von upmove, findest du hier!

----------


## steiggeist

Heute nicht versäumen:


21:05 ORF 2 Report


Wandern verboten?


(Radfahren sowieso!?)


www.upmove.eu/legalbiken - MACH MIT !

----------


## tecxx

so blöd das klingt, aber vielleicht wäre das gar nicht so schlecht.
dann einfach zwei, drei präsenzfälle, in denen wanderer und skitourengeher von einem forstsherrif verklagt wurden, und das gesetz findet ganz rasch eine änderung in die gegenteilige richtung.

----------


## steiggeist

ungefähr so wie das forstgesetz am beispiel muckenkogel <ironie off/> ;-)

tecxx, du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie gewissen kreisen die möglichkeit, mit der vollen härte des gesetzes durchzugreifen, taugt.
diese kreise haben "zufällig" auch die entscheidenden gesetzgebungskörper ganz gut im griff...

----------


## q_FTS_p

Irgendwie klang das ziemlich aussichtslos in Bezug auf Mountainbiker und Wegerecht.
Der Schmarrn mit der Haftbarkeit des Grundbesitzers geht mich auch schon ziemlich an. Jeder soll für sich selber haften und fertig, aber das habts ihr eh schon im Bericht gesagt.

----------


## steiggeist

es schaut ganz im Gegenteil gut aus, lieber q_FTS_p:

es geht laut diesem Bericht wirklich nur mehr um die Haftung, und das ist lösbar!
wir bleiben so lange dran, bis das Thema vom Tisch ist.

----------


## tecxx

> wir bleiben so lange dran, bis das Thema vom Tisch ist.

 +1 !danke dass euch da so reinhängts.

----------


## steiggeist

:-) sicher

----------


## steiggeist

Von großem Interesse getragen war eine Diskussion am 21. November in Reichenau an der Rax, die von den Naturfreunden veranstaltet worden war: 250 Zuhörer und Diskutanten erhofften sich Licht am Ende des Tunnels beim Thema Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen. Nach zweieinhalb Stunden war jedoch der letzte Hoffnungsschimmer gestorben.
Obersenatsrat Andreas Januskovecz, der Forstdirektor der Stadt Wien, wagte sich in die Höhle des Löwen im Schloss Reichenau. Weiter hier: www.upmove.eu/die-hoffnung-st...86d16e705.html

----------


## steiggeist

Zu diesem Artikel in den OÖN www.nachrichten.at/oberoester...s;art4,1526145
Auszug:
_Dem Bürgermeister aus Spital am Pyhrn, Aegidius Exenberger (SPÖ), reicht es längst. "Es ist absurd, dass mit öffentlichen Mitteln geförderte Forststraßen für jeden Schwerverkehr befestigt wurden – und mit dem Rad darf man nicht fahren!" Spätestens nächstes Jahr will er die Wurzeralm als Mountainbike-Gebiet sehen. In dieser Woche habe er sich an den zuständigen Minister Andrä Rupprechter (ÖVP) gewandt. "Es kann nicht sein, dass wir dort von einem einzigen Jagdpächter diktiert werden", sagt Exenberger. Er würde weit gehen: "Ich werde eine Arbeitsgruppe gründen. Und jeden Tag zur Dämmerung werden wir mit einer Trillerpfeife zu Fuß losziehen – dann werden wir sehen, ob die Jäger noch etwas schießen."_


wird hier von Jägern heftig diskutiert:
forum.wildundhund.de/showthre...e%C3%9Fen-quot

----------


## noox

Ich hatte schon früher überlegt was zu schreiben. Ich finde es gut, dass in diese Richtung gearbeitet wird.

Medienaufmerksamkeit bekommt man am sicher auch mit euren Aktionen. Allerdings führen die meiner Meinung nach nur zur Verhärtung der Fronten. Wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht eigene Verbotsschilder machen zu lassen, dann ist ziemlich klar, dass der absolut nicht will, dass ma dort fährt. 

Ich denke, dass der erste Schritt mal sein muss, dass dieses Wegehaftungsgesetzt fällt. Ich kenne mich ehrlich gesagt nicht aus, um welche Versicherungen es sich dabei handelt. Ist das die gesetzliche Kranken- und/oder freiwillige Unfallversicherung, die sich da das Geld vom Wegeerhalter hohlt, wenn ich mir wegen eines nicht gepflegten Weges weh tue? Oder ist das nur, wenn ich selber auf die Idee komme zum Klagen anzufangen? Wieviele solcher Fälle gibt es eigentlich? Und käme es da nicht mit Wanderern viel häufiger zu solchen Fällen?

Wenn nicht mehr der Wegeerhalter haftet, muss sich dann der Mountainbiker (und auch die Wanderer) entsprechend versichern?

Einen nächsten Schritt sehe ich dann eher darin, dass man Initiativen startet, dass in möglichst vielen Gebieten für Biker interessante Wege freigegeben werden. Gibt dafür viele sinnvolle Gründe: Tourismus, Sport, Natur, Freizeitbeschäftigung für Jugendliche, ...


Es gibt in Österreich einfach sehr viele Wald/Berg-Grundstücksbesitzer. Aus deren Sicht nimmt man denen was weg, wenn plötzlich generell Mountainbiker drüberdürfen. Dann gibt's noch die Jäger und Natürschützer. Ich denke viel zu mächtige Lobbys, um da ein Chance zu haben. 

Ich hab mich allerdings schon öfters getäuscht, wenn's darum ging, ob irgendwas machbar ist - wäre natürlich cool wenn ich mich auch hier täusche.


Es ist einfach traurig, dass ich mich  1 bis 1,5 Stunden ins Auto sitzen muss, um legal Mountainbiken zu können.

----------


## FLo33

> Zu diesem Artikel in den OÖN www.nachrichten.at/oberoester...s;art4,1526145
> Auszug:
> _Dem Bürgermeister aus Spital am Pyhrn, Aegidius Exenberger (SPÖ), reicht es längst. "Es ist absurd, dass mit öffentlichen Mitteln geförderte Forststraßen für jeden Schwerverkehr befestigt wurden – und mit dem Rad darf man nicht fahren!" Spätestens nächstes Jahr will er die Wurzeralm als Mountainbike-Gebiet sehen. In dieser Woche habe er sich an den zuständigen Minister Andrä Rupprechter (ÖVP) gewandt. "Es kann nicht sein, dass wir dort von einem einzigen Jagdpächter diktiert werden", sagt Exenberger. Er würde weit gehen: "Ich werde eine Arbeitsgruppe gründen. Und jeden Tag zur Dämmerung werden wir mit einer Trillerpfeife zu Fuß losziehen – dann werden wir sehen, ob die Jäger noch etwas schießen."_
> 
> 
> wird hier von Jägern heftig diskutiert:
> forum.wildundhund.de/showthre...e%C3%9Fen-quot


Hm, der Ton, den der User Maresi in dem Jagd-Forum anschlägt, ist bezeichnend für die ganze Debatte. Die Fronten sind extrem verhärtet. Leider hat die Jägerschaft den weitaus größeren Einfluss auf die Politik. Darum fürchte ich, dass es so ist, wie Noox es beschreibt. Von Zuständen, wie in Skandinavien, wage ich gar nicht zu träumen. Dafür sind unsere Gepflogenheiten noch viel zu stark feudalistisch und herrschaftlich geprägt. Freier Zutritt zum Wald für alle- wo kommen wir denn da hin?

----------


## steiggeist

@noox, danke für die Frage "Wegerhalter Haftung":

Die Geschichte der Haftung für Wegeerhalter ist eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse und Irrtümer :-)


Das beliebte Thema Haftung, mit dem man uns Biker so gerne aus dem Wald ausschließen möchte, hier einmal ganz kurz und knackig präsentiert.
Übrigens: In den meisten Bundesländern (in der Steiermark z.B. nicht) kann jeder Grundbesitzer/Wegerhalter seinen Weg kostenlos für Radfahrer Haftpflicht versichern lassen (womit auch der letzte Rest weggeräumt sein sollte)




siehe hier: https://www.tirol.gv.at/fileadmin/th...gehandbuch.pdf (Kapitel 7)


siehe hier: www.upmove.eu/uploads/faq_dow...ownloadweb.pdf

----------


## FLo33

Sehr gute Zusammenfassung! Ich sehe das auch so, dass es sich bei der Haftungsfrage nur um eine scheinbare Alibiargumentation handelt. In Wahrheit ist es kein Problem, wird aber immer vorgeschoben.

----------


## steiggeist

@noox:

Die eine Seite: 
Kein Mountainbiker in Österreich hat ein Unrechtsbewusstsein, wenn er auf einer Forststraße fährt.

Die andere Seite:
-Radfahren auf Forststraßen ist mit Klagen und damit verbundenen Streitwerten von 15.000€ bedroht
-Die bilde Forstsheriffs Steiermark aus, die gezieht auf Biker auf solchen Forststraßen jagd machen
-Ungezählt sind die Anfeindungen, die wir hier erdulden müssen

-Wenn der Grundbesitzer nicht will, kann der Bürgermeister mit noch so viel Geld wacheln, die Fortstraße bleibt zu! Da kannst lieb reden so viel du willst.

*Dieser Zustand muss geändert werden!*

Das ist Ziel #1 von www.upmove.eu/legalbiken
Die vorgeschobene Haftungsproblematik(siehe oben) lässt sich entweder durch eine Gesetzesänderung oder eine generelle Haftpflichtversicherung lösen!

Ich möchte hier festhalten, dass durch den Druck der Trutzpartien jetzt positive Bewegung in die Sache gekommen ist.
 Vorher war vollkommener Stillstand, oder wenn Bewegung, dann eher ganz gegen unsere Interessen.

Das Fortstraßen in absehbarer Zeit ohne Problem befahren werden können, scheint jetzt klar zu sein! 

*Das natürlich die Fortstraßen nur die halbe Sache sind, ist klar*!
Das ist eben auch die zweite Hälfte unseres Ziels, das bestehende Fußwegenetz für Radfahrer zu öffnen!
Hier ist es besonders wichtig das *Fair-Play* Motto "*Nur auf Wegen, Nachrang gegen allen anderen Wegebenutzern*" zu leben!
Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen: Mit diesem Stil gibt's auf allen Wegen Wohlfühlatmosphäre!

Nicht auf unserer Agenda stehen "Trailbau": das muss vor Ort, natürlich mit den Eigentümern, ausverhandelt werden.
Bitte ließt dazu unsere Statement hier: www.upmove.eu/wegefreiheit-fu...86d16e687.html

----------


## noox

Vielen Dank für diese Klarstellung zum Thema Haftung. Ist hier anschaulich dargestellt.

Auch der letzte Post hört sich sehr vernünftig an. Ich denke, dass wir uns bei Provokationen zurückhalten sollen. Auch Verständnis für die anderen Seiten wäre oft nicht verkehrt. Nur so kann man auch hoffen, dass diese anderen Seiten auch Verständnis für unsere Anliegen haben. 

Trailbau ist sicher wieder was anderes - da sind eh die Tourismus-Orte dahinter. In der westlichen Hälfte Österreichs tut sich da eh grad sehr viel. In Tirol scheint grad jedes 2. Tal Gas zu geben ...

----------


## steiggeist

@noox: kannst du mir "Provokation" erklären?

für mich ist:
_-Radfahren auf Forststraßen mit Klagen und damit verbundenen Streitwerten von 15.000€ bedrohen
__-Forstsheriffs ausbilden, die gezieht auf Biker auf solchen Forststraßen Jagd machen
_Provokation, da mir wie gesagt jedes Unrechtsbewusstsein fehlt, wenn ich auf einer Forststraße fahre.

Sorry, dass ich mich wiederhole!
Hast du das gelesen? www.upmove.eu/die-hoffnung-st...86d16e705.html

----------


## steiggeist

> Vielen Dank für diese Klarstellung zum Thema Haftung. Ist hier anschaulich dargestellt.
> ...
> Trailbau ist sicher wieder was anderes - da sind eh die Tourismus-Orte dahinter. In der westlichen Hälfte Österreichs tut sich da eh grad sehr viel. In Tirol scheint grad jedes 2. Tal Gas zu geben ...


In Tirol habe sie ziehmlich den A...h offen, um halbwegs den Anschluss an Südtirol und die Schweiz zu behalten.
Da sie die vorhandenen Wanderwege für Biker nicht legal bekommen, wollen sie halt neue Trassen bauen.
Im Zillertal machen sie massiv Werbung, und wenn du dann dort bist, schaut es so aus:



In der Schweiz herrscht Konsens, das gebaute "Pisten" das vorhandene, schon weit in die Natur einschneidenden, Wegenetz, nur zusätzlich und punktuell errichtet werden sollten.
Siehe hier: www.upmove.eu/supersize-mount...86d16e690.html
Das Credo dort lautet Wanderer und Biker gemeinsam am Weg!
Dem wollen wir uns anschließen!

----------


## noox

Mir fällt oft auf, dass bei diesen Diskussionen einige aus "unseren" Reihen überhaupt kein Gespühr für die andere Seite haben und mit Beschimpfungen über Jäger und Grundbesitzer loslegen. Oft sind das auch junge Biker aus der Gravity-Szene, die meinen, alles muss nach ihrem Schädel gehen und alle anderen sind sowieso deppat. Die schaden der Bewegung.

Das ist das eine. Das andere: Als ich den Artikel über eure 2. Trutzaktion gelesen habe, habe ich mir gedacht, dass die Verantwortlichen dort schon einen extremen Aufwand betreiben, Mountainbiker fernzuhalten. Ob dort dann eine Trutzaktion die Fronten nochmals verhärtet? Wenn ich mir aber nochmals so darüber Gedanken mache, dann passt das eh so. Die Aktionen sind super - nix Illegales. Aufzeigen, dass wir normale Menschen sind, die Sport und Natur verbinden möchten. Und dass wir viele sind. Trotzdem: es wäre blöd, wenn man sich mit diesen Aktionen noch mehr "Nicht-Freunde" macht, als wir eh schon haben ...

----------


## noox

Hehe, das Bild ist echt der Hammer! Und es ist echt lächerlich (ich meine diese vielen Verbotsschilder).

----------


## steiggeist

> Mir fällt oft auf, dass bei diesen Diskussionen einige aus "unseren" Reihen überhaupt kein Gespühr für die andere Seite haben und mit Beschimpfungen über Jäger und Grundbesitzer loslegen. Oft sind das auch junge Biker aus der Gravity-Szene, die meinen, alles muss nach ihrem Schädel gehen und alle anderen sind sowieso deppat. Die schaden der Bewegung.


Wir werden im Jänner mehrere Treffen veranstalten, bei denen wir solche Probleme aufnehmen und Lösungsprozesse anstoßen werden. Halte Dich am laufenden, würde mich über eine Beteiligung von Dir freuen!




> Das ist das eine. Das andere: Als ich den Artikel über eure 2. Trutzaktion gelesen habe, habe ich mir gedacht, dass die Verantwortlichen dort schon einen extremen Aufwand betreiben, Mountainbiker fernzuhalten. Ob dort dann eine Trutzaktion die Fronten nochmals verhärtet? Wenn ich mir aber nochmals so darüber Gedanken mache, dann passt das eh so. Die Aktionen sind super - nix Illegales. Aufzeigen, dass wir normale Menschen sind, die Sport und Natur verbinden möchten. Und dass wir viele sind. Trotzdem: es wäre blöd, wenn man sich mit diesen Aktionen noch mehr "Nicht-Freunde" macht, als wir eh schon haben ...


Diese Schiebeaktionen sind völlig legal, friedlich und kultiviert!
Bei beiden Aktionen haben wir gesehen, dass breite Kreise sich von den 'Steinen des Anstoßes' distanzieren.

----------


## q_FTS_p

"das Problem ergibt sich bei einer Foststrasse mit durchschnittlich 13% Gefälle dadurch, dass schmale und tiefe Bremsfurchen von MB Reifen im Zusammenspiel mit bei starken Regenfällen abfließenden Wassermassen übermäßige Straßenschäden hervorrufen."

Köstlichst, die Unterhaltung in dem Jägerforum.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Wenn man auf schönen Trails fahren dürfte, dann würd ma auf Schotterstraßen gar net runterbremsen müssen  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

Wie ist in Österreich eigentlich die Wegeerhaltung geregelt? Ich nehme an das muss der Grundeigentümer machen? Dass es da auch durch MTBer zu schäden/errosion kommt (vor allem in steilem Gelände) lässt sich ja nicht abstreiten. Welche Lösungsmodelle gibt es denn dafür bereits wenn die Wege gemeinsam genutzt werden? Sollen sich die MTBer da dann bei der Erhaltung beteiligen, werden Markerl verteilt wies anscheinend bei den Reitern üblich ist..?

Verständniss ist denke ich sehr wichtig wenn man was erreichen will. Und man sollte sich vl. auch nochmal etwas genauer Fragen warums zu diesen Konflikten überhaupt kommt. Da steckt vl. manchmal noch etwas mehr dahinter als die gängigen Argumente wie kaputte wege, Haftung und aufgeschrecktes Wild.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Naja, also die Wahrheit liegt immer irgendwo dazwischen!

Es ist sicher nicht ok, dass wir Biker kriminalisiert werden nur weil wir die Forsstrassen nutzen möchten. Wo die Jäger mit ihrem Vitara bis vor den Hochsitz fahren.

Fakt ist aber auch das es in der Szene genug Idioten gibt die sich einfach nicht zu benehmen wissen. Wer schon einmal einen Trail oder fergleichen gebaut hat, dem blutet in den Parks und auch der freien Natur echt das Herz.
Mit mach 2 auf der Geraden und dann voll in die Eisen vor und im Anlieger und da am besten quer weil's ja so cool ist. Im Park ja eh noch OK, da gibt's Prrsonal dass sich genau um das kümmert. Aber 99% schalten im Wal dann eben leider nicht das Hirn ein und fahren dort auch so.

Ich bemühe mich möglichst die Strecken und Trails nicht unnötig zu zerbomben und hatte bis jetzt zum Glück auch noch nie Probleme.

Ein Hauptproblem unter den Jägern dürfte eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung bezüglich des Verkehrsaufkommens sein. So wie die es auffassen glauben die ja da kommen jetzt täglich 10.000 Biker durch wenn's legal wird.
Bei uns gibt es eine nette Strecke die freigegeben ist, dadurch das man 500hm am Stück machen muss, die nicht gerade gemütlich zu fahren sind. Hab ich in den letzten 4 Jahren genau 2 andere Biker getroffen und ab und zu sehe ich Spuren von 2 anderen. Das Problem ist eher das der Trail teilweise wieder zuwildert weil so wenige unterwegs sind.

Das sollte vielleicht auch mal ins Bewustsein gerufen werden! 

Problem ist halt das die meisten da Stur auf ihre Interessen schauen und nix vom anderen wissen wollen. Man müsste halt versuchen zu denen durchzudringen die für sollche Lösungen offen sind.

Von daher finde ich schon schwer OK was Upmove da macht. Mann muss halt auch mal auf die Büsche klopfen damit sich was zu rühren beginnt!

----------


## steiggeist

Grundeigentümer und Wegeerhalter können Unterschiedlich sein.

Es gibt Wege ohne Erhalter, die z.B. durch begehen entstanden sind, und jetzt als Servitut bestehen.
Wenn ein Weg einen Erhalter hat, z.B.: Naturfreunde, AV dann haften diese wie beschrieben.

Also wegen Erosionsschäden durch Radfahrer, muss ich sagen, die kenne ich nur von quasi offiziellen Wegen, die ohne treten/tragen erreichbar sind. 
Hier werden wir Biker selbst mit in die Wegewartung einsteigen müssen, was aber in meinem Umfeld kein Problem ist, und schon aktiv gemacht wird.
Ich halte das aber nicht für ein Primärproblem.

----------


## steiggeist

Es ist wichtig, in der Szene zwischen Pisten im Bikepark und Wegerl wie es sie immer schon gegeben, hat zu unterscheiden.
Das sind zwei  verschiedeneDinge, die auch zwei verschiedene Fahrstile erfordern.
So wie Slalom und Tiefschee beim Schifahrn - das müssen und werden wir aber auch noch rüber bringen.
Bitte arbeitet alle an dieser Vision mit!

Ich bin in letzter Zeit wirklich überrascht, wie gut das schon klappt!

----------


## georg

Ich war früher mal als freiwilliger Helfer in einem alpinen  Verein als Wegeerhalter unterwegs und werde das in der nächsten Zeit wohl wieder machen. Ich kann nur sagen es ist teilweise schon sehr frustrierend was Wanderer und sehr selten auch ein paar Bikeidioten da anrichten. Wegen ein paar cm Abschneider oder nebeneinander gehen oder auch Bremser in der Kurve werden alpine Flächen verödet die kaum zu halten sind. Wobei in den Höhen die Biker vernünftig sind weil dort eh nur echte hinkommen und die die Problematik kennen.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Probleme machen eher Wanderer.




> Es ist wichtig, in der Szene zwischen Pisten im Bikepark und Wegerl wie es sie immer schon gegeben, hat zu unterscheiden.
> Das sind zwei verschiedeneDinge, die auch zwei verschiedene Fahrstile erfordern.
> So wie Slalom und Tiefschee beim Schifahrn - das müssen und werden wir aber auch noch rüber bringen.
> Bitte arbeitet alle an dieser Vision mit!


 Full ack. In einem Bikepark kann ichs laufen lassen und muß auf den Untergrund wenig Rücksicht nehmen. Auf einem Wanderweg muß ich so fahren, dass ich niemanden gefährde und nichts beschädige. Alles andere ist fahrlässig.




> Also wegen Erosionsschäden durch Radfahrer, muss ich sagen, die kenne ich nur von quasi offiziellen Wegen, die ohne treten/tragen erreichbar sind.
> Hier werden wir Biker selbst mit in die Wegewartung einsteigen müssen, was aber in meinem Umfeld kein Problem ist, und schon aktiv gemacht wird.
> Ich halte das aber nicht für ein Primärproblem.


 Ebenso full ack.

----------


## Tyrolens

Warum fahrlässig?Ob eine Kurve nun 0,5 m^2 mehr Fläche verbraucht, spielt doch keine Rolle.Ungut ist soxh nur, wenn sich ein Weg eingräbt und selbst das lässt sich korrigieren.

----------


## tecxx

ich hab versucht mir den jägerforumsbeitrag durchzulesen, musste aber nach kurzer zeit den browser schliessen weils mir innerlich hochgekocht ist.
die immer wiedergekaute argumentation, man darf im wald nicht radfahren, weils die tiere verscheucht (die man ja dann abschiessen will), aber zigtausend wanderer sind ok - da kann man nicht mehr sachlich bleiben, das ist einfach nur falsch.
von daher kriegt jede initiative, die auch nur ein bisschen was an der situation ändern will, meinen vollsten support.

und zum bericht mit den schweizern: hab sowas diesen sommer selbst erlebt. hab drei schweizer auf bike im zillertal (mayrhofen) getroffen. die haben mich dann gefragt wo denn die trails sind, sie sehen nur verbotsschilder. und dass das natürlich ihr erster und letzter bikeurlaub in tirol war.

----------


## steiggeist

Bezirksblätter NÖ



Wir haben ja schon immer gewusst: die absolute Mehrheit will "legal biken - auch in Österreich!" :-)


Spaß beiseite, dass wichtigste für unser künftiges Auftreten ist, dass wir unsere wichtigsten Fair Play Punkte: "nur auf Wegen, alle anderen Wegenutzer haben Vortritt" noch eingängiger präsentieren!

www.upmove.eu/legalbiken

----------


## steiggeist

*Der oberösterreichische Landeshauptmann, Dr. Josef Pühringer, bittet um Mitteilung, durch welche Gesetze wir uns belästigt fühlen. Wir wissen da was...
Wir haben ihm folgendes geschrieben:*


_Das Forstgesetz mit §33 verbietet in der jetzigen Leseart das Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen!


Dies beschränkt die Freizeitqualität von vielen Erholungssuchenden und die Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten von Tourismusregionen. 


800.000 Mountainbiker und unsere Urlaubsgäste wollen in Österreich Forststraßen und Wege legal befahren.


Im benachbarten Ausland ist dies längst gelebte und gesetzliche Realität.


Wir biken “Fair Play” nur auf Wegen und Straßen. 
Allen anderen Wegenutzern lassen wir den Vortritt._


Der Erfüllung dieses Wunsches stehen keine vernünftigen Gründe entgegen!


Du willst das selbe machen? So geht es:


Hier gibt es das Online-Formular


Drücke zwei mal auf *“Weiter >”*, so kommst du zur Seite: 
*“Welche konkreten Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge haben Sie? Worüber haben Sie sich geärgert? Wo glauben Sie, sind wir überreguliert? Welche Regelungen halten Sie für unnötig?”*


_Hier fügst du obigen Text ein_, nochmals *“Weiter >”*, dann *“Senden”*,zwei mal auf *“Beenden”* - fertig!


(PS: Wir glauben, hier ist die Meinung aller gefragt, die in Oberösterreich einmal Mountainbiken gehen wollen, egal wo sie wohnen)

----------


## georg

Pfff.. gibts da a Maximallänge bei dem Formular? Fängt schon mal damit an, dass es sowas wie Landesgesetze überhaupt gibt. Sch.. Föderalismus.

----------


## steiggeist

*FrieRadler* 



Helmut Friessenbichler (aka "Fri") berichtete schon einige Male von seinen Radtouren und den damit verbundenen Abenteuern mit Polizei, Grundbesitzern und Politikern.


Hier ist eine neue Episode: Bundeskanzler kann nix machen!

----------


## steiggeist

*Simon einer jener Mountainbiker der am Muckenkogel vom Jagdpächter auf Besitzstörung und Unterlassung verklagt wurde berichtet.
*
Liebe Leute!

Mein Name ist Simon Tischhart und ich bin einer der Beklagten des Mountainbikerprozesses. Aufgrund einiger Ungerechtigkeiten, die zurzeit am Muckenkogel stattfinden und weiterer Anzeigen gegen mich und andere, möchte ich in aller Öffentlichkeit einige Dinge dazu sagen.
hier weiter lesen...

----------


## q_FTS_p

Lächerlich is ja no a Hilfsausdruck...Was mit dem Gürtler los is, würd mich aber auch interessieren.

----------


## steiggeist

auf jeden fall fällt kommt durch diesen geballten audruck von größenwahn die sache ins rollen...

wir sehen uns am muckenkogel 8.9.15 ;-)

----------


## steiggeist

*Helmut Friessenbichler (aka "Frie") berichtete schon einige Male von seinen Radtouren und den damit verbundenen Abenteuern mit Polizei, Grundbesitzern und Politikern. Heute hat er einen Brief bekommen, den er uns nicht vorenthalten will:


Der Peter Kalteis,Bgm.Weinburg/Pielachtel, Ehrenvorsitzender Naturfreunde NÖ, ist nicht nur ein hervorragender Bergsteiger (8000er Mann), sondern auch einer, der Mut hat und sich etwas zu sagen traut. Den folgenden Brief hat er nicht nur mir geschrieben, sondern auch dem Herrn Bundeskanzler, dem Generalsekretär der Naturfreunde und einigen Landtagsabgeordneten seiner eigenen Partei:*


Liebe Freunde!


Ich versuche das möglichst freundlich zu formulieren, aber wie könnte ich das treffender sagen als "*ich habe die Schnauze voll*".
weiter hier...

----------


## steiggeist

sorry-doppelpost

----------


## steiggeist

*Helmut Friessenbichler (aka "Frie") berichtete schon einige Male von seinen Radtouren und den damit verbundenen Abenteuern mit Polizei, Grundbesitzern und Politikern. Er wollte uns vor Weihnachten noch einen versöhnlichen Kommentar ins Magazin schreiben, leider ist der Muckenkogel gekommnen:
*
Ich bin in Wilhelmsburg zu Hause, rund 15 Kilometer vom „Brennpunkt“ Muckenkogel entfernt. Und ich erzähle euch nun etwas über diesen Berg: Der Muckenkogel mit der Hinteralm ist der erste richtige Berg vor der 50.000 Einwohner zählenden Stadt St. Pölten. Auf seinen Gipfel führt ein Sessellift, der sich grad so am Leben erhalten kann – vielleicht auch nur deswegen, weil der Abbau des Liftes zu teuer kommt.
weiter hier...

----------


## steiggeist

Wildkameras - ausschließlich zum Zweck der Wildbeobachtung !


Es fragt sich nun, um welches jagdbare Wild es sich hierbei handelt.


Wo? Muckenkogel
Wer? Gürtler


Bei der Datenkommision wurden zumindest einige Wildkameras gemeldet, dies aber mit obigen Zusatz. 
Das die Bilder dann auch als Beweismaterial bei Verwaltungsanzeige und Exekution verwendet worden sind ist eine andere Sache.


Folgende Fragen stellen sich hiermit schon sehr eindringlich:
Warum muss es Wildkameras überhaupt geben?
Welches Wild treibt sich vorzugsweise auf Forststrassen herum?
Warum müssen wir uns das gefallen lassen?
Warum schaut das Stift Lilienfeld nicht nur zu, sondern zeigt über eigene Forstbeauftragte Mountainbiker ebenfalls an?


Für alle die immer noch meinen, man kann sich alles auf lokaler Ebene ausmachen.
Denkt mal drüber nach. Dr. Gürtler ist nicht der einzige der alle Möglichkeiten ausnutzt um gegen erholungssuchende Mountainbiker vorzugehen.

----------


## klamsi

Habt's euch also eine Anzeige gegen den Herrn Gürtler schon überlegt oder was is eure Strategie?

----------


## steiggeist

es laufen ein par sachen... OK ;-) ?

----------


## steiggeist

Seit 30 Jahren wird in Österreich illegal Mountainbike gefahren. Sämtliche Versuche, diese naturverträgliche und umweltschonende Sportart zu entkriminalisieren scheiterten. 
weiter hier

----------


## steiggeist

Zwischenbilanz wurde upgedatet

----------


## steiggeist

Helmut Friessenbichler (aka "Frie") hat sich einen Aphorismus von Wilhelm Hauff als Titel für seine Bestandsaufnahme zum Jahreswechsel gewählt:


*„Gestern noch auf stolzen Rossen,* *
heute durch die Brust geschossen“
*
Das ist nicht nur ein Reim aus „Reiters Morgengesang“ , sondern auch des Bikers Angst, wenn er erlebt, wie sich in den letzten Wochen der Konflikt zwischen Großgrundbesitz und Jagd einerseits und den Mountainbikern auf der anderen Seite zugespitzt hat weiter hier...

----------


## steiggeist

*Naturfreunde engagieren sich für Mountainbiker:
Karin Scheele fordert offene Forststraßen*

Peter Kalteis, Bürgermeister und Mountainbiker und Herbert Thumpser, Bürgermeister in Traisen am
Fuße des heiß umkämpften Muckenkogels übergeben an LAbg. Karin Scheele (Naturfreundeobfrau
Niederösterreich) ein Mountainbike für den Schreibtisch und eine Radtasche, in der alle Argumente
für eine Öffnung der Forststraßen gesammelt sind. Foto: Naturfreunde 


[*18. Dezember 2014, St. Pölten*] "Für uns ist die Öffnung der Forststraßen zur Ausübung des Mountainbikens ein Gebot der Stunde. Damit in Zukunft keine Mountainbiker mehr wegen der Ausübung ihres Hobbys vor Gericht stehen müssen“, so Landesvorsitzende der Naturfreunde NÖ Mag. Karin Scheele (Presseinformation der Naturfreunde NÖ)
hier bitte weiterlesen...


_Kommentar upmove:
__So sehr wie wir uns über diese Worte der niederösterreichischen Naturfreunde-Chefin freuen, so klar machen diese, in welch düsterem Land für Mountainbiker wir leben: Es ist zum Haare raufen, daß man überhaupt über Radfahren auf Fortstraßen diskutieren muß!

Da Weihnachten vor der Türe steht, wollen wir uns jetzt einmal hauptsächlich über die Unterstützung der couragierten niederösterreichischen Naturfreunde freuen. Gleichzeitig halten wir aber doch fest, dass Mountainbiken natürlich auch auf Wanderwegen stattfindet und auf diesen ebenfalls legalisiert werden muß. 

Wie dies ohne Probleme funktionieren kann, zeigt uns die perfekt organisierte Schweiz.
_

----------


## FLo33

Es ist in der Tat zum Haare ausraufen.

Umso wichtiger ist eure Arbeit, Danke!

----------


## steiggeist



----------


## steiggeist

Ende Jänner/Anfang Februar veranstalten wir vier Treffen in Kremsmünster, Graz, Wien und Innsbruck.
Thema: wie geht es mit 'legal biken - auch in Österreich' durch das Jahr 2015?


Interessant?


Hier gibt es mehr Infos und die Möglichkeit Euch anzumelden:
www.upmove.eu/ausschreibung-‘...86d16e713.html


Wir freuen uns, Euch bei dieser Gelegenheit zu sehen!

----------


## steiggeist

*"Im finsteren Tal"*
Helmut Friessenbichler (aka "Frie") macht sich zur Wintersonnenwende auf die Suche nach einem Lichtblick für uns Mountainbiker in Österreich.



Das letzte Licht am 21.12.2014: es kann nur heller werden!


Wir Österreicher leben in einem düsteren Mountainbiker-Land, hier weiter lesen....

----------


## steiggeist

Helmut Friessenbichler, als "Kleiner Mann aus Wilhelmsburg an der Traisen", schrieb einen Brief an einige Politiker, mit der Frage warum seit 30 Jahren der Wunsch nach legalem Biken auf Forststraßen immer noch nicht erhört wird. Einer der Politiker war der wiener Bürgermeister Michael Häupl. Der Bürgermeister von Wien ist quasi oberster Eigentümervertreter der Gründe der Stadt Wien. Heute bekam der "Kleine Mann" eine Antwort, gezeichnet von Herrn Januskovecz, Forstdirektor der Stadt Wien.





weiter hier ....

----------


## steiggeist

Erosionsschäden am Schneeberg durch Mountainbiker



Tja, das muss man schon akzeptieren, dass in einem sensiblen Wasserschutzgebiet die Stollenreifen der Mountainbikes schreckliche Schäden anrichten.


Das Bild stammt vom Schneeberg und wurde uns zur Verfügung gestellt.


Bitte haltet es im Kopf, wenn ihr obigen Brief ließt ....

----------


## steiggeist

*NÖN Bericht über die Pressekonferenz der Naturfreunde "Karin Scheele fordert offene Forststraßen"*



 die NÖN befindet sich mehrheitlich im Besitz der Kirche (Diözese St. Pölten und Pressverein) mit einem Minderheitsanteil (20%) von Raiffeisen. Da muss man akzeptieren, dass bei Statements der Landwirtschaftskammer nicht investigativer nachgefragt wird.
zum upmove Magazin...

----------


## georg

@steiggeist: Die  Diskussion mit Erosionsschäden gibts seit den 80ern. Es ist absolut sinnfrei, das immer wieder mit Beispielen von diversen zerstörten Waldböden aufzuwärmen. Warum?
1.) Wald ist ein Wirtschaftsbetrieb. Da wird damit Geld gemacht, das Holz muß möglichst billig raus. Da schaut der Boden auch schon mal so aus, vor allem wenn für das Rausholen ein Harvester+Mann von irgendeiner Fremdfirma beauftragt wird.
2.) Es ist absolut sinnlos damit zu argumentieren, denn in die großkopferten Sturschädeln von Waldmenschen bringst das so nicht rein. Wenn überhaupt, dann nur mit dem Wirtschaftsfaktor. Stell dir mal vor anno 90 haben die damit argumentiert, dass die spez Flächenbelastung bei einem MTB größer ist als die eines PuchG und daher die Forststraßen kaputt gehen. Was willst gegen einen solchen Blödsinn dagegenhalten? Dass die spez. Flächenbelastung eines Wanderstockes noch viel höher ist? So etwas disqualifiziert sich doch von selbst, da weißt du wenigstens woran du bist. Mit rationalen Denken hat das nichts zu tun.
3.) Auf Waldwegen ist das hirnlose MTBiken durchaus ein Problem. Das sieht man ja auch in diesem Thread. Da kommt dann die Wortmeldung: "Macht doch nix wenn die Kurve dann 1m breiter ist." Doch. Das macht etwas. Es ist wichtig das zu kommunizieren und den MTBiker klarzumachen, dass ein Fahren am Waldweg unbedingt bodenschonend erfolgen muß. Wenn man die Sau rauslassen will -> Bikepark.

Aber so geht das nicht. Klar mich ärgert das auch wenn ich solche Harvesterspuren sehe. Klar, ich sag dann auch "Immer diese Schei$$MTBiker". Aber wenn ihr - und ich bin euch dafür unendlich dankbar - das öffentlich diskutieren wollt, dann bringt euch dieser Sarkasmus nicht weiter. Im Gegenteil.

----------


## steiggeist

@georg: bitte dieses foto vom harvesterschaden in diesem kontext zusehen:
1. brief vom forstamt wien, siehe meinen post vom 22.12. 20:00, wo genau erosionsschäden von bikern angesprochen werden, der viel zorn bei bikern hervorgerufen hat.
2. ein biker hat sich das durchgelesen, sich dabei an dieses bild erinnert, und es uns geschickt.
3. es geht hier nicht um wald i.a, sondern um das rax schneeberg gebiet als wasserschutzgebiet, wo im persönlichen gespräch solche harvester schäden in abrede gestellt wurden.
4.solche harvesterschäden rechtfertigen in keiner weise unangebrachten fahrstil auf wanderwegen. wir beide haben und hier, wie schon früher festgestellt, völlig die gleiche meinung.
5. ich werde mich in zukunft bemühen, solche wichtigen zusammenhänge in meinen posts klarer darzstellen.
6. leider reitzen die im brief dargestellten gründe, warum mountainbiken in den wäldern der stadt wien nicht möglich sein solle, zum sarkasmus. sollte es nochmals zu so einer diskusion wie in reichenau kommen, wird man dieser argumentation sicherlich punkt für punkt sachlich entgegen treten. in diesem forum hielt ich die verkürzte form des sarkasmus mit dem foto für ausreichend.

----------


## steiggeist

Die RAD.SPORT.SZENE hat jetzt eine Kolumne zum *legal biken - auch in Österreich*!





Hier gehts direkt zur Jänner Ausgabe(pdf). *(Roland Auferbauers Kolumne findest du auf Seite 30)*

----------


## steiggeist

*Dr. Gürtler beendet Jagdpacht Lilienfeld / Muckenkogel*




hier gehts zum Artikel!

----------


## steiggeist

*Singletrails als Wahlkampfzuckerl*
In Niederösterreich findet am nächsten Sonntag, den 25. Jänner 2015, die Gemeinderatswahl statt. In der ÖVP Wahlkampfbroschüre fanden wir diesen Beitrag. Er ist insofern Bemerkenswert, als hier Mountainbiken eindeutig auf einem Wanderweg gehörend dargestellt wird und ohne das in diesen Kreisen gerne verwendete Unwort ´vertragliche Lösung´ auskommt.



Mountainbiker auf Singletrail in corporate identity der wahlwerbenden Partei


Hier dokumentieren wir dieses ´Wahlversprechen´ zur gefälligen Verwendung bei passender Gelegenheit


;-)

----------


## steiggeist

hier gehts zum Text

----------


## Gonzo0815

Mag jetzt für den einen oder anderen befremdlich wirken, aber ich kann Teile des Artikels etwas abgewinnen und nachvollziehen!

Die Wahrheit liegt bekanntlich in der Mitte!

Wie ich dazu komme? Weil ich der Meinung bin das in etwa gleich wie bei der Jägerschaft 80% Vollkoffer am Bike sitzen. Bei den Jägern (eher bewaffneten Akloholikern) sind´s halt die, die mit dem Vitara am liebsten auch noch auf den Hochsitz fahren würden, oder wenn´s ginge einen Lift installieren würden. Bei den Bikern die, die ohnehin meinen das der Wald ihnen gehört.

Das "Fair Play" ist ein netter Aufruf auf der HP von Upmove. Aber so wirklich zieht sich das nicht als roter Faden durch die Kampagne! 
Wenn ich mir da die Wortmeldungen usw. so anschaue die da gemacht werden, läuft´s mir kalt den Buckel runter.
Da ist es bei vielen mit der Intelligentz auch nicht weit her. Zumdem braucht man sich nur umschauen, 2/3 die am MTB sitzen meinen die Welt gehört ihnen. Verhalten sich wie der erste Mensch, weil ja sie jetzt daherkommen. Da haben Wanderer usw. Platz zu machen und mit blockierendem Hinterrad um die Kurve zählt ja als cool.

Solange die Mehrheit der Biker nicht begreift das "wir" uns anzupassen und an Regeln zu halten haben, wird die ganze Aktion nix werden bzw. ein kurzzeitiger Erfolg und dann sich die Situation verschlimmern. Weil die Fronten noch mehr verhärten.

Denn was wird passieren wenn die Forstwege wirklich geöffnet werden? Zwei Tage nach der Öffnung sind die ersten Vollkoffer schon abseits der Forststraßen unterwegs und machen alles wieder zunichte. Dann wird wieder herumgeheult weil´s wieder Anzeigen regnet usw.

Die Bemühungen in allen Ehren, aber ich glaub einfach nicht merh an die Vernunft der Menschheit.
Das der gute Hr. Dr. Gürtler ein besonderes Exemplar ist steht ja auch ausser Frage. Aber er hat nicht mit allem Unrecht und es in kleinen Schritten zu versuchen wäre sicher mal ein Ansatz. Dann könnten auch wir zeigen das eine friedliche Koexistentz im Wald möglich ist  :Wink:

----------


## steiggeist

> Das "Fair Play" ist ein netter Aufruf auf der HP von Upmove. Aber so wirklich zieht sich das nicht als roter Faden durch die Kampagne! 
> Wenn ich mir da die Wortmeldungen usw. so anschaue die da gemacht werden, läuft´s mir kalt den Buckel runter.
> Da ist es bei vielen mit der Intelligentz auch nicht weit her.


Kannst du mir hier bitte mit präziseren Angaben helfen?
Falls wir so 'rüber kommen', läuft was falsch, das möchten wir gerne verbessern!




> Zumdem braucht man sich nur umschauen, 2/3 die am MTB sitzen meinen die Welt gehört ihnen. Verhalten sich wie der erste Mensch, weil ja sie jetzt daherkommen. Da haben Wanderer usw. Platz zu machen und mit blockierendem Hinterrad um die Kurve zählt ja als cool.


Also das kann ich in dem Ausmaß nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich sehe die Mehrzahl der Sportkollegen als verantwortungsbewusste und naturverbundene Menschen.
Das es junge Hitzköpfe gibt, die noch eine Feinschliff im Umgang mit anderen Menschen und dem Weg brauchen, stimmt sicher.
Doch wenn die nicht Biken, stoßen sich sich die Hörner eben wo anders ab.
Dort gäb's dann genau die selben Probleme.
Aber diese Probleme haben wir sowieso, und die müssen wir durch Meinungsbildung und Vorleben verbessern.
Hier ist jeder einzelne Biker gefordert, aber auch Medien und Industrie.
Wir hier in Europa müssen auf den Wegen einen anderen Stil pflegen/fahren als die Kollegen in Nordamerika (oder in Parks).
Auch wird Wegpflege in Zukunft vermehrt von uns Biker erfolgen müssen.
Das passiert ja jetzt schon des öfteren in Verbindung mit AV/NF, obwohl wir offiziell auf ihnen ja gar nicht fahren dürfen.




> Denn was wird passieren wenn die Forstwege wirklich geöffnet werden? Zwei Tage nach der Öffnung sind die ersten Vollkoffer schon abseits der Forststraßen unterwegs und machen alles wieder zunichte. Dann wird wieder herumgeheult weil´s wieder Anzeigen regnet usw.


Auf Wanderwegen wird gefahren, ist jetzt so, und wird sich nicht ändern, solange Mountainbikes in Österreich verkauft werden.
Genau dafür sind sie gemacht.
Darum ist auch die Forderung von *legal biken - auch in Österreich: wir 800.000 Mountainbiker und unsere Urlaubsgäste wollen in Österreich auf Fortstraßen und geeigneten Wegen, mit “Fair Play”, nachrangig gegenüber allen anderen Wegenutzern, legal und auf eigene Gefahr fahren! Im benachbarten Ausland ist dies längst gelebte und gesetzliche Realität.* 
Wir sind natürlich froh, wenn da und dort ein Politiker/Verein aufspringt, und zumindest die Öffnung der Forststraßen fordert.
Wir sagen aber zu jeder Zeit: eine Lösung muss ein Sinnvolles Angebot auch an Wegen enthalten, da das Befahren von Wanderwegen für einen beträchtlichen Teil der Biker die Seele des Sports ausmacht.
[ _Ich hätte angenommen, dass dieser "beträchtliche Teil" in diesem Form 100% ausmacht._ :-) ]


Natürlich kann/muss man dem einen oder anderen Punkt im Schreiben von Dr. Gürtler zustimmen.
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es in seiner Gesamtheit doch ein Affront gegen Alles ist, was sich seiner Vorstellung von Naturnutzung nicht anschließt.

Wir legen viel Wert darauf, dass unsere Argumentation sachlich fundiert und gut recherchiert ist.
Das wir von upmove dabei einen für manche provokanten Ton anschlagen ist uns klar.
Wir brauchen Aufmerksamkeit, um Bewegung in die Sache zu bringen.
Diese Aufmerksamkeit müssen wir mit einem minimalen Budget erzielen.
Aber man darf hier nicht vergessen: eine Provokation in diesem Umfeld ist schon das Schieben auf einer Forststraße!

Ich ersuche um sachliche Kritik, wenn bei uns was falsch läuft!
Ich ersuche auch um Unterstützung in unsere Sache!
Wenn dir upmove nicht gefällt, schreib bitte an den Alpenverein, die Naturfreunde, einen Politiker, 
Nix tun spielt auf alle Fälle gegen uns Biker!

----------


## noox

Also von den Bikern, die man auf Touren und Singletrails trifft, ist wirklich nur eine Minderheit hirnlos unterwegs.

Nicht unproblematisch ist's halt, wenn man eine Horde Bikepark-Biker auf Singletrails los lässt. Wenn sich die dann noch gegenseitig beweisen müssen, wieviel Blödsinn sie machen müssen, ...  Ein paar wenige Fälle werfen dann schon ein schlechtes Licht auf die Biker. Genauso wie bei den Jägern: Ein paar wenige Fälle genügen, dass dann ständig in derselben Leier dis*kre*di*tiert wird.

Problematisch ist auch immer die Wahrnehmung. Viele von uns kennen sich ja auch nur im Bike-Bereich aus. Man weiß, wie ein Bike reagiert. Aber wie das für einen Wanderer wirkt, der da nicht so die Erfahrung hat, wissen wir auch nicht.


@Steiggeist:
Weil du schreibst, dass eure Argumente sachlich fundiert und gut recherchiert sind:
Mich würd einteressiern, wie ihr auf 800.000 kommt. Es soll dabei vermutlich um Mountainbiker gehen, die auf Forststraßen fahren wollen, oder? Jeder zehnte Österreicher kommt mir allerdings etwas viel vor. 

Es ist jedenfalls wichtig, dass es mit euch eine Organisation gibt, die sich für die Mountainbiker einsetzt. Sonst tut das ja keiner (außer bei touristischem Interesse). Der Alpenverein tut sich ja auch schwer.

----------


## steiggeist

> @Steiggeist:
> Weil du schreibst, dass eure Argumente sachlich fundiert und gut recherchiert sind:
> Mich würd einteressiern, wie ihr auf 800.000 kommt. Es soll dabei vermutlich um Mountainbiker gehen, die auf Forststraßen fahren wollen, oder? Jeder zehnte Österreicher kommt mir allerdings etwas viel vor.


@noox, die Frage wurde hier im Thread schon mal gestellt, meine Antwort findest du hier:
https://www.downhill-board.com/76603...l=1#post808754

kurz nochmal:
Wir gehen von den Daten der Schweiz aus. 
Dort sind laut Sportstudie 2014: 6,3% der Bevölkerung Mountainbiker.
Mountainbiker definieren sich in der Schweiz über das Fahren auf Singletrails.

Zu den Mountainbikern in Österreich zählen wir auch eine großen Teil von Radfahrern , die einfach über eine verbotene Schotterstraße z.B.:
- ihre Tour zu einer Runde ausbauen möchten
- zu einer Hütte auffahren
- dein Zugang zum Gipfel verkürzen möchten

Wir sind sicher, dass diese Anzahl ein Mehrfaches der reinen 'Mountainbiker' laut Schweizer Definition ist.

Zusätzlich ist noch interessant: Übersicht Fahrradmarkt 2013 der WKO:
https://www.wko.at/Content.Node/bran...markt_2013.pdf
Eckdaten 400.000 verkaufte Fahrräder
Mountainbikes: 38,2%
Trekking 16,7%
Kinder/Jugendräder 10,4%
Offroad 13,2%
City 5%
Racing 4,2%
E-Bikes 11,3% 

Diese Zahlen interpretieren wir als 140.000 verkaufte 'Mountainbikes'/Jahr.
Wenn wir von einer durchschnittlichen Lebensdauer von 7 Jahren ausgehen, so stehen jetzt  eine Mio. fahrbereite Geräte herum.
_[ 5 davon bei mir in der Wohnung, für 2 Leut. Wenn wir den durchschittlichen Fuhrpark der hier mitlesenden Kollegen als Signifikat erachten würden, kämen wir bei den 1Mio Bikes wahrscheinlich auf gerade 100.000 Biker ;-) ]
_
Es ist sicher ein breites Spektrum an Interessenten für eine sinnvolle Erweiterung des Fahrrechts auf Forststrassen und Wanderwegen für 'Mountainbiker'.
Darum legen wir auch Wert darauf, dass sich hier vom gemütlichen e-Tourenbiker bis zum Downhill-Freak alle zusammen tun, gegenseitig den gebührenden Respekt erweisen, und unserem berechtigen Anliegen zum Durchbruch verhelfen.

----------


## tecxx

@georg
aus meinem eigenen bekanntenkreis gebe ich dir leider recht, dass einige personen, die auf mountainbikes unterwegs sind, die bremsvollblockierbodenschleifvariante als primäres mittel benutzen, um stehen zu bleiben. wahrscheinlich weils cool ist, oder sich gut anfühlt. da ist aber kein einziger bikeparker dabei - das sind leute, die der sportlichen betätigung wegen bergauf treten und das bergab nur als bonus sehen.
leider helfen da nur freundliche, regelmäßig wiederkehrende erinnerungen an die problematik. fair-play spielregeln sehe ich da als teil davon. das bikeverbot auf wanderwegen zu lockern wird aber nicht dazu führen, dass innerhalb von 2 tagen chaos auf den bergen ausbricht - denn die diskussion brennt ja deswegen immer mehr, weil die leute ja schon da sind.

der brief von hr. gürtler geht aber ganz wo anders hin.
einerseits werden vollkommene randthemen in teils ganz abenteuerlich abstrusen gedankensprüngen wiedergegeben (vom mordenden computerspieler, über die donauradwege und das reh, das den "tod durch gewehrkugel" bevorzugt), andererseits liest sich aus seinen forderungen ganz klar eine tatsache heraus:
er will weiter abknallen, hat kein problem mit wanderern in seinem revier, aber paragleiter und biker sind an allem schuld.
diese art von "diskussion" ist nicht sinnvoll führbar (und ich bin froh, da nicht näher involviert sein zu müssen).

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Kannst du mir hier bitte mit präziseren Angaben helfen?
> Falls wir so 'rüber kommen', läuft was falsch, das möchten wir gerne verbessern!


Sorry, hab mich da etwas falsch oder ungenau ausgedrückt!
Das "fair play" wird zwar genannt, aber kommt nicht so richtig durch. Der Krawall steht etwas zu sehr im Vordergrund. Dass das zu einem gewissen Grad so sein muss ist klar. Kommt mittlerweile aber schon fast militant  :Wink: 
Das mit den Nackenhaaren war teiweise auf die Postings unter den Artikeln bezogen.




> Also das kann ich in dem Ausmaß nicht nachvollziehen.
> Ich sehe die Mehrzahl der Sportkollegen als verantwortungsbewusste und naturverbundene Menschen.
> Das es junge Hitzköpfe gibt, die noch eine Feinschliff im Umgang mit anderen Menschen und dem Weg brauchen, stimmt sicher.
> Doch wenn die nicht Biken, stoßen sich sich die Hörner eben wo anders ab.


War jetzt vielleicht etwas überspitzt formuliert, aber so meine Erfahrung. Mit den Leuten in meinem direkten Umfeld ist das auch kein Thema. Aber wenn man da mal länger beim Händler rumlungert, da kommen schon Exemplare daher, alter Schalter.




> Auf Wanderwegen wird gefahren, ist jetzt so, und wird sich nicht ändern, solange Mountainbikes in Österreich verkauft werden.
> Genau dafür sind sie gemacht.
> Darum ist auch die Forderung von *legal biken - auch in Österreich: wir 800.000 Mountainbiker und unsere Urlaubsgäste wollen in Österreich auf Fortstraßen und geeigneten Wegen, mit “Fair Play”, nachrangig gegenüber allen anderen Wegenutzern, legal und auf eigene Gefahr fahren! Im benachbarten Ausland ist dies längst gelebte und gesetzliche Realität.* 
> Wir sind natürlich froh, wenn da und dort ein Politiker/Verein aufspringt, und zumindest die Öffnung der Forststraßen fordert.
> Wir sagen aber zu jeder Zeit: eine Lösung muss ein Sinnvolles Angebot auch an Wegen enthalten, da das Befahren von Wanderwegen für einen beträchtlichen Teil der Biker die Seele des Sports ausmacht.
> [ _Ich hätte angenommen, dass dieser "beträchtliche Teil" in diesem Form 100% ausmacht._ :-) ]


Nicht falsch verstehen, wäre toll wenns so kommt! Aber der Mensch kommt mir vor wird immer dümmer und egoistischer. Bekommen einige den kleinen Finger nehmen sie gleich die ganze Hand inkl. Arm. Ich hoffe das man mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt. Aber wenn alle etwas nachgeben würden wäre es eigentlich kein Thema. Fahre auch ausschließlich im Wald bzw. Forststraßen. Hatte aber bis jetzt zum Glück noch nie ein Thema. Warum, weil ich mich einfach an ungeschriebene Gesetze halte und versuche nicht ungut aufzufallen. Auch nehme ich wann immer es die Zeit zulässt die offizielle MTB Strecke auch wenns net so der Hammer is.




> Wir legen viel Wert darauf, dass unsere Argumentation sachlich fundiert und gut recherchiert ist.
> Das wir von upmove dabei einen für manche provokanten Ton anschlagen ist uns klar.
> Wir brauchen Aufmerksamkeit, um Bewegung in die Sache zu bringen.
> 
> Ich ersuche um sachliche Kritik, wenn bei uns was falsch läuft!
> Ich ersuche auch um Unterstützung in unsere Sache!
> Wenn dir upmove nicht gefällt, schreib bitte an den Alpenverein, die Naturfreunde, einen Politiker, 
> Nix tun spielt auf alle Fälle gegen uns Biker!


Eure Arbeit ist aller Ehren wert, bin auch schon ziemlich lange regestriert bei euch  :Wink: 
Es kommt bei den Artikeln jetzt nicht immer durch was diskutiert wurde bzw. wie ihr in solchen Grämien argumentiert. Nachdem jetzt ja Bewegung in die Sache kommt, wäre es vielleicht ja mal eine Überlegung wert, mehr die Lösungsansätze in den Vordergrund zu stellen als der laute Drang nach vorne.

----------


## steiggeist

Gonzo, danke für deine ausführliche Antwort! 

Ich bitte zu verstehen , dass ich die Themen hier nur anreissen kann, und ersuche um die Lektüre im upmove Magazin.
Alle Beiträge können hier nachgeschlagen werden:
www.upmove.eu/news/magazin/le...en/886d16.html
(falls sich wer bereit erklärt die Arbeit zu übernehmen, können selbstverständlich alle Beiträge hier herein gesetzt werden. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, dass der Gesamtzusammenhang dann besser herauskommt) 

Als Resümee fur die ersten 4 Monate bitte diesen Text zu konsultieren:
www.upmove.eu/zwischenbilanz/...86d16e712.html

Unser Ziel steht ja in meiner Signatur.
Diesen Prinzipien folgen wir:
Wir habe nix zum Verlieren.
Wir bleiben drann, bis eine vernünftige Lösung erreicht ist:
- lieber länger kämpfen, als eine halbseidene 'österreichische Lösung'
- eine vernünftige Lösung muss unserem Ziel nahekommen, und muss uns auf alle Fälle Rechte einräumen.
Es ist ganz normal, dass man in einer Demokratie Rechte fordert und dafür das verfassungsmäsig garantierte Recht auf Versammlungsfreiheit nützt!
Wir fordern nix außergewöhnliches, alles was wir fördern ist im benachbarten Ausland längst gelebte und gesetzliche Realität!
Es liegt in erster Linie an uns Biker selbst: durch den gemeinsamen Ruf wird unsere Botschaft gehört!

(hoffe das ist nicht zu militant, da ich kämpfen gesagt habe ;-) aber die Entschlossenheit, dass ganze bis zum Schluss durchzuziehen ist eben da!)

----------


## steiggeist

Hat nix direkt, mit 'legal biken' zu tun.
Aber indirekt, da doch schon öfters auch das Biker/Rowdies Klischee diskutiert wurde.

No risk, no fun?
Dieser Tage ist das Jahrbuch „Sicherheit im Bergland“ erschienen, das vom Österreichischen Kuratorium für alpine Sicherheit“ herausgegeben wird. 12 von 100 Seiten zum Thema „berg.mensch.risiko“ behandeln das Risikoverhalten von Mountainbikern. Resümee: „Es wurde auch deutlich, dass die Einschätzung der subjektiven Gefährlichkeit und objektiven Gefährdung bei Mountainbikern allgemein sehr gut ausgeprägt ist“
 neuer Beitrag von "FrieRadler" im upmove Magazin

----------


## q_FTS_p

Eigenartige Fragestellungen, aber erfreuliche Antworten.

----------


## steiggeist

Kleiner Blick zu unserern Nachbarn nach Deutschland:



vielleicht noch zusätzliche interessante links:
www.upmove.eu/imba-europa-mtb...86d16e681.html
www.upmove.eu/supersize-mount...86d16e691.html

----------


## Mexx

Gestern bei der ersten Vereinssitzung von upmove gewesen und ich kann nur sagen, wer nicht hin geht ist selber schuld!
Jeder der Zeit hat sollte sich das unbedingt anhören! Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark!
Die weiteren Termine sind:
www.upmove.eu/ausschreibung-%...86d16e713.html

----------


## steiggeist

Beitrag heute in ORF Konkret: Fotofalle im Wald 


Es geht um den Muckenkogel und die Fotos aus Wildkameras die als Beweismittel zur Überführung von Simon gedient haben.


*Bitte macht euch selbst ein Bild:* tvthek.orf.at/program/heute-k...m-Wald/9225146

----------


## steiggeist

Freiheit für Biker - Dietmar Gruber in der aktuellen Ausgabe SPORT-aktiv


mehr dazu wie immer unter www.upmove.eu/presse oder lies einfach die online Ausgabe auf epaper.digitri.com/14235675613773.dv#/1


Die Printversion gibt es ab heute im Kiosk

----------


## steiggeist

Beim Start unserer Initiative ´legal biken´ waren wir sicher, dass ´der Tourismus´ ein starker Verbündeter sein muss. 
Nun, nach ein paar Monaten, sind wir etwas schlauer geworden, und wissen jetzt, dass wir hier etwas zu einfach gedacht haben. 
*Hier* teilen wir mit euch ein paar Erfahrungen, die wir diesbezüglich machen mussten.

----------


## klamsi

Das enizelne spezialisten in Salzburg und Tirol kein interesse haben sich aktiv für eine verbesserung einzusetzen wunder mich jetzt nicht. Könnte aber langfristig ein schuss ins knie sein wenn man sich die Entwicklung z.B. in der Schweiz ansieht. Aber dass der Tourismus kein verbündeter ist wundert mich doch? Gerade vom Land Tirol (Tirol Werbung usw.) gibt es ein paar Studien die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen und das Potential und auch bestehende probleme erkennen (z.B. MTB Modell 2.0).

Ich weiss ja leider nicht wie Ihr argumentiert. Die öffnung aller Wege für MTBer mag da und dort zu weit gehen (gilt aber auch für andere Nutzergruppen). Aber gegen die etablierung eines qualitativ hochwertigen MTB-Netzes spricht - was ich aus der Literatur so entnehme - wenig. Kostet halt vl. auch a bissl was...

----------


## steiggeist

@Klamsi:
Im Aufsatz wollte ich darstellen, dass es 'den Tourismus' nicht gibt.
Anhand von zwei Extrembeispielen habe ich gezeigt, was wir gelernt haben.

Das Land Tirol hat hier auch einen eigenen Zugang.
(Über das "Modell 2.0" haben wir hier übrigens hier www.upmove.eu/%E2%80%9Cmounta...84d16e675.html berichtet)
Kurz die wichtigsten Erkenntnisse:

1) von Bürokraten - für Bürokraten: Schon die Vertragsschriftstücke für das Modell 1.0 füllen ganze Räume, bedingen ein eigenes EDV-System und eigens abgestellte Beamte. [Siehe hier ;-) de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkinsonsche_Gesetze. ]
Das kostet zwar viel mehr als ein vernünftiges Gesetz, ist aber leichter zu realisieren. 
Zumindest in einem Land das so vom Tourismus lebt wie eben Tirol. 
Hier kann man also sehen, wie es aussieht wenn Beamte eine Lösung sehen, und dann auf das Problem losgelassen werden.

2) So besteht anscheinend die Hoffnung, dass durch den landesweiten Konsens "wir brauchen die Touristen" die Biker in Ruhe gelassen werden. 
Die Seilbahnen sollen ein ausreichend großes, offizielles und attraktives Angebot schaffen um einerseits genügend Biker anzulocken und andererseits die gewünschte Kanalisation zu erreichen.
Ob sich Gäste durch das wunderschöne Tirol so angelockt fühlen, dass sie damit leben können "hoffentlich nicht kriminalisiert zu werden", wenn sie hier ihren Urlaub verbringen, wird sich zeigen. Auf alle Fälle erben die vielen einheimischen tiroler Biker dieses auf "Prinzip Hoffnung" basierende “in Ruhe gelassen werden” mit.

3) Solange es in Tirol selbst  halbwegs funktioniert, haben die Tiroler null(0) Interesse, für andere Bundesländer aktiv zu werden: noch mehr Konkurrenz 

4) Was in touristischen Gebieten halbwegs funktioniert, steckt rund um Innsbruck komplett fest: die projektierte Lösung am Lanser Köpfl scheitert nach wie vor, weil sich ein(1) Grundbesitzer quer legt. Das ist aber dem Land und seinem Tourismus scheinbar völlig egal.

5) Dieter Stöhr, der Koordinator des "Modell 2.0" sagte mir letzten Juni noch: 



> "Es gibt in Tirol hohen politischen Willen, die Natur nicht mit Verbotschildern vollzustellen. So etwas ist für uns als Tourismusland nicht Denkbar! Wir wollen nicht mit Verboten drohen, sondern im Gegenteil mit attraktiven Angeboten die größten Tourismusströme in geeignete Bahnen lenken."


Diese Hoffnung hat sich bislang nicht erfüllt. Rund um Innsbruck und auch im Zillertal habe ich bei meinen Touren im Oktober diese Eindrücke gesammelt:


Im Stubaital:

----------


## steiggeist

Da unser erstes Flugblatt ´vergriffen´ ist, haben wir eine verbesserte ´zweite Version´ aufgelegt. Die neue ´Version´ hat eine Unterschriftenliste integriert.
MACH MIT:
lade dir das Flugblatt herunter,
drucke es aus und
sammle Unteschriften!

----------


## steiggeist

*Mountainbiker Hauptstadtdemo am Samstag, den 25.April 2015*





Für alle interessierten: *hier gibt es weitere Infos* und ein *Flugblatt* zum *Downloaden*.

----------


## steiggeist

Um die Idee hinter "legal biken - auch in Österreich!" besser darzustellen, gibt es jetzt eine kurze Präsentation. 


Hier findet ihr eine kompakte Zusammenfassung und links zu den originalen Bildschirmfotos und Powerpoint Präsentationen

----------


## steiggeist

EDIT:
_Der Bericht wurde schon von der ORF Seite gelöscht!
Das mehr Mountainbikenstrecken ein Kulturbruch sein sollen, traut man sich heute dann doch nicht mehr sagen. Zumindest wenn in zweieinhalb Monaten gewählt wird...
_

... oh jeh - Tourismusland Steiermark....


Der ORF STeiermark berichtet hier: steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2699535/


"_Grüne: Forststraßen für Mountainbiker freigeben


Die steirischen Grünen lassen mit einem ungewöhnlichen Vorschlag aufhorchen: Landessprecher Lambert Schönleitner fordert, mehr Strecken - vor allem Forststraßen - in der Steiermark für Mountainbiker freizugeben. *** und *** sind skeptisch.
....
In der Steiermark sind aktuell 5.300 Kilometer als Mountainbike-Strecke ausgewiesen. Schönleitner, will ein größeres Angebot und geht von einer Verdreifachung aus. „Der Sommertourismus ist einer der wesentlichsten Umsatzbringer im Tourismus, die Mountainbiker sind eine wesentliche Kundengruppe, eine sehr finanzkräftige, und ich glaube, man muss mehr bieten. Die Steiermark verliert hier im internationalen Vergleich auch, und es geht darum, letztendlich im Einvernehmen natürlich mit den Grundbesitzern wesentlich mehr Strecken freizugeben. Ich glaube, wir sollten in den nächsten fünf Jahren eine Verdreifachung anpeilen sollten.
...
Der für das Lebensressort zuständige Landesrat Johann Seitinger (ÖVP) hält das Angebot an Mountainbikestrecken in der Steiermark für ausreichend, den Vorstoß der Grünen bezeichnet er wörtlich als „Kulturbruch“._“


Anmerkung: von den angesprochenen 5.300 km haben ca. 95% öffentlichen Autoverkehr.

----------


## steiggeist

der Bericht ist wieder online: steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2699535/

----------


## steiggeist

upmover Sonny hat sich die Mühe gemacht, den Herrn Seitinger, Persch und Wörhy einen Brief zu schreiben.
Hier könnt ihr den Brief von Sonny nachlesen!

----------


## steiggeist

> 



Die Geschichte hat eine Fortsetzung erfahren, hier zwei neue Abschnitte:


_Steiermark Tourismus: Eine Frage des Geldes


Bedenken kommen auch von Seiten des Steiermark Tourismus: Rechtlich gesehen muss jeder einzelne Waldbesitzer einwilligen, dass der Radfahrer durch seinen Besitz fahren darf. Der Steiermark Tourismus hätte kein Budget für eine landesweite Lösung, und natürlich sei auch die Haftungsfrage ein zentrales Thema, so Steiermark-Tourismus Erich Neuhold: „Es gibt eine Polizze, die kann jeder Verband, jede Gemeinde beantragen, und mit diesem Formular kann man die Freigabe einer Wegstrecke beantragen - das ist sehr unbürokratisch“.




Alpenverein für freies Befahren des Waldes


Dem Alpenverein Steiermark ist das allerdings zu bürokratisch. Norbert Hafner, Vorsitzender des Alpenvereins Steiermark, fordert wie in anderen Bundesländern ein landesweites Versicherungsmodell, bei dem dann auch eine Art Kilometergeld an den Waldbesitzer gezahlt wird, „wo über eine entsprechende Abteilung der Landesregierung für alle Forstwege ein entsprechender Vertrag gilt, so dass die Grundbesitzer ein Entgelt bekommen und außerdem aus der rechtlichen Haftung entlassen werden“.


Außerdem soll neben dem freien Betreten auch das freie Befahren des Waldes gelten: „Wir sehen das in der gleichen Art und Weise, wie das bundesweite Forstgesetz das freie Betreten für die Fußgänger regelt und erlaubt, dass man zu Erholungszwecken die Forststraßen, die vorhanden sind, nutzen können sollte“, so Hafner._


Ich finde den Abschnitt "Alpenverein für freies Befahren des Waldes" erfreulich.
Allerdings nur den zweiten Absatz.
Dieser steht für mich in keinem Zusammenhang mit dem ersten, eher im Widerspruch.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Na schau, tut sich ja was  :Smile:  
Danke für euren Einsatz!

----------


## steiggeist

*zu eurer Info ein aktueller "Pressespiegel"*




Auf

eine Ankündigung für die nächsten Trutztpartien:


*Fahrverbot – gilt auch für Radfahrer*


(es wird auch besonders auf die wiener Demo am Samstag den 25.April hinweisen, leider fehlt der Link zum Event)





Auf

*Respektvolles Miteinander in Österreich: Die World of MTB-Story zum Wegerecht*,
ein interessanter Artikel aus deutscher Sicht geschrieben.
"legal biken - auch in Österreich!" wird vorgestellt.
Leider wird die Haftungunsproblematik unklar und missverständlich skizziert.
Interview mit Harald Philipp, hier ein Auszug:

----------


## steiggeist

Gefunden auf Seite 9, Die Zeitschrift als PDF.









Herr Ök.-Rat RUDOLF ROSENSTATTER, Obmann Waldverband Österreich, meint in der aktuelle Ausgabe von "Waldverbandaktuell" unter anderem: 
"_Neben einem lebhaften Holzmarkt werden uns aber_
_auch andere Herausforderungen im Jahr 2015 erwarten,_
_die das Eigentum an sich betreffen. Wenn eine_
_generelle Öffnung des Waldes für Mountainbiker angestrebt_
_wird, so ist dies grundsätzlich abzulehnen,_
_denn Forststraßen dienen nicht als Erholungsraum_
_sondern vor allem als Betriebsstätte und Arbeitsplatz_
_für die Waldbewirtschaftung_".




Dazu seinen uns zwei Anmerkungen gestattet:
1) Das Forstgesetz von 1975 klärt eindeutig, das der Wald neben der Nutzfunktion auch eine Schutz-,Wohlfahrts- und eine Erhholungsfunktion hat. Weiter sind Forststraßen als Teil des Waldes anzusehen.
2) Wenn Radfahrer auf Forststraßen zu den größten Herausforderungen der heimischen Waldbesitzer gehören, zeigt das auch die Größe der Probleme auf, die die Waldbesitzer plagt. ;-)

----------


## tecxx

tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2701291/

heisst in der praxis dann wohl zwei dinge
1) noch mehr verbotsschilder
2) tatsächliche kontrolle der verbote

ich war letzten sonntag eine "normale" mountainbikerunde auf der nordkette, forststrasse only. allein auf diesem weg waren es mittlerweile schon knapp 10 verbotstafeln.

----------


## steiggeist

Hier ließt es sich so:

*Neue Singletrails sind im Anrollen*




> Dient der Wald dort nicht nur der Erholung, sondern muss auch seine Schutz- und Nutzfunktion erfüllen. „Verbote alleine nutzen da wenig“, sagt Wildauer.


...



> 2 Singletrails: Während die angedachte Radroute für Mountainbiker am Paschberg wegen fehlender Unterschriften von Grundeigentümern „in der Warteschleife hängt“, wie Wildauer sagt, soll die Profi-Strecke von der Seegrube im Mittelteil durch einen „Bypass“ entschärft werden. So wird derzeit eine einfachere Route zwischen der „3er-Stütze“ bis zur „Fleischbank“ geplant. Zusätzlich wird ein gänzlich neuer, vier Kilometer langer Singletrail ab der Arzler Alm (ausschließlich über städtischen Grund und ohne technische Anbauten) über die Hungerburg bis zum Schillerweg angedacht. Sowohl mit Weideberechtigten als auch mit der Jägerschaft müsse noch darüber geredet werden, hieß es gestern von Kaufmann und Wildauer.


...



> 4 Beschilderungskonzept: Ab Mai wird das Forstamt einen eigenen „Steigpflegetrupp“ ins Leben rufen, der sowohl für die Instandhaltung als auch Beschilderung des Steig- und Wegenetzes verantwortlich sein wird. Unter Einbindung aller Partner (Verschönerungsverein, TVB und Nordkettenbahnen) soll der Schilderwald ausgedünnt und alle Schilder auf die bekannten gelben Tafeln vereinheitlicht werden. Das soll auch helfen, Nutzungskonflikte auf den Wegen durch gezielte Lenkungseffekte aus dem Weg zu räumen


...

Was sagen die Innsbrucker dazu, ist das gut oder läuft das in Richtung 'Ghetto'?

----------


## steiggeist

14 Seiten "Wegefreiheit für Mounatinbiker"!
"Land der Berge" 02/2015
BIKE & BERG
5€, jetzt in der Trafik deines Vertrauens!

----------


## klamsi

Den Kommentar vom Herrn Rankl kann man denke ich so unterschreiben. Deckt sich auch mit einigen wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten. Jetzt müssten halt alle Parteien so vernünftig sein dann hät ma sicher ratzfatz a Lösung des Problems.  :Wink:

----------


## steiggeist

Ansage des Tages:


Naturfreund 2/2015


Leitartikel von *Mag. Andreas Schieder, Vorsitzender Naturfreunde Österreich*


Ja zum Biken auf Forststraßen!
...
Deshalb fordern die Naturfreunde Österreichs eine generelle Freigabe der Forststraßen fürs Radfahren, ...


ganzes Heft hier

----------


## steiggeist

> upmover Sonny hat sich die Mühe gemacht, den Herrn Seitinger, Persch und Wörhy einen Brief zu schreiben.
> Hier könnt ihr den Brief von Sonny nachlesen!


Heute bekam upmover Sonny eine Antwort vom Landtagsclub der Grünen:


Sehr geehrter Herr Zöschg!


Vielen Dank für Ihre Unterstützung! Ihren Argumenten ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Erfreulicherweise bekommen wir viele positive Rückmeldungen zur Freigabe der Forststrecken. In der Politik braucht es aber noch viel Überzeugungsarbeit. Nicht nur SPÖ und ÖVP, auch FPÖ und KPÖ sind gegen die Öffnung der Forststraßen. Wir wollen das Thema jedenfalls auch im Landtagswahlkampf ansprechen und im neuen Landtag gleich wieder eine Initiative starten.
Wir bleiben dran, bis sich etwas ändert!
LG und nochmals DANKE!


Landtagsklub der Grünen

----------


## steiggeist

im kurier.at/chronik/oberoesterr...er/123.461.732


"... Dass Waldbesitzer und Jäger keine Freude mit Mountainbikern haben, ist in Österreich kein Einzelfall. Immer wieder kommt es zu Streitigkeiten; viele Radfahrer sind illegal auf Forststraßen unterwegs. Die Bundesforste (ÖBf) erlauben derzeit nur auf etwa zehn Prozent ihrer Forststraßen das Mountainbiken. Umgerechnet sind das 2100 Kilometer, die meisten davon in Salzburg, Oberösterreich und Tirol. *Von einer generellen Freigabe ist man weit entfernt: "Das ist im Forstgesetz nicht vorgesehen. Änderungen können ausschließlich durch den Gesetzgeber erfolgen", sagt ÖBf-Sprecherin Pia Buchner.* ..."


Damit sich hier beim Gesetzgeber bald was rührt:
www.legalbiken.at

----------


## steiggeist

Weiter hier!

----------


## steiggeist

*Stand der Dinge*
Du willst dir einen aktuellen Überblick über den Fortschritt der Initiative "legal biken - auch in Österreich!" verschaffen?



Hier findest du ihn: (von www.upmove.eu/stand-der-dinge...86d16e752.html)


Vor einem Jahr startete die Petition "Straffreiheit für die Mountainbiker am Muckenkogel". Der Hintergrund, vier Sportkollegen - zwei Damen und zwei Herren - wurden vom dortigen Jagdpächter auf Unterlassung mit einer Streitsumme von jeweils 15.000€ beklagt.


Dies war auch die Geburtsstunde unserer Initiative „legal biken – auch in Österreich!“. Die Petition, die von fast 10.000 Bikern unterschrieben wurde, konnte natürlich nur ein spontaner Aufschrei gegen eine Gesetzeslage sein, die solche absurden Streitfälle vor Gericht ermöglicht. Um das Problem an der Wurzel zu packen, brauchte es also eine neunen, strukturierten Ansatz, den wir seither mit „legal biken – auch in Österreich!“ verfolgen.


Jetzt, auch am Start der neuen Saison wollen wir euch wieder einmal über den bisherigen Verlauf, den aktuellen Stand der Dinge und die weiteren Schritte informieren:


*Was bisher geschah*


Wir haben uns im vorigen Sommer an unsere Mountainbike-Gemeinschaft mit der Botschaft gewandt: lasst uns gemeinsam die Sache in die Hand nehmen, wir haben jetzt seit fast dreißig Jahren vergeblich darauf gewartet, dass uns hier wer die Kartoffeln aus dem Feuer holt: Das was wir wollen, nachrangig gegenüber allen anderen Wegbenutzern auf Forststraßen und Wegen unter Berücksichtigung der Fair Play Regeln Rad zu fahren, ist die normalste Sache der Welt, und muss auch in Österreich legal möglich sein!


Unsere vorausgegangene Analyse der bisherigen Versuche dieses Problem zu lösen zeigte eine Hauptschwäche für uns Mountainbiker auf: es gab keine langfristig agierende Interessenvertretung. So wurde einerseits akute Probleme, wenn sie nicht mehr länger „ausgesessen“ werden konnten, behelfsmäßig „Verpflastert“ (das Hansaplast heißt hier „vertragliche Lösung“). Anderseits versandeten mit viel Engagement betriebene Bürgerinitiativen einfach in den Mühlen der Legislative, da ihnen der Atem ausging.


Diese Schwächen der Vergangenheit werden wir durch die professionelle und strukturierte Organisation von upmove vermeiden. Selbstverständlich haben wir eine Kommunikationsstrategie entwickelt, mit der wir die uns an den Kopf geworfenen Gegenargumente entkräften können. Durch permanentes „dagegen halten“, wenn wieder irgendwo in den Medien auf Mountainbiker „los gegangen“ wird und durch aktive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zeichnen wir systematisch ein positives Bild von uns Bikern in der Öffentlichkeit.


Wir haben auch erkannt, dass nur durch öffentlichen Druck politische Entscheidungen in Gang gebracht werden können. Darum gibt es jetzt die Möglichkeit, auf einer Unterschriftenliste oder online auf www.legalbiken.at seine Stimme zu erheben. Zusätzlich sorgen wir mit den „Trutzpartien“, wie wir unsere Demos am Berg, auf Fortstraßen auf denen Kollegen wegen Radfahrens angezeigt oder verklagt wurden, nennen. 


*Stand der Dinge*


In der Steiermark bekennen sich die Grünen offen zu „legal biken“ und haben angekündigt, dieses Thema beim Wahlkampf um die anstehende Landtagswahl zu thematisieren.


Die Naturfreunde Österreich treten offen für die Legalisierung des Bikens auf Forststraßen ein, und kooperieren mit uns in diesem gemeinsamen Anliegen. Vorangetrieben wurde dieser Standpunkt von Karin Scheele, Vorsitzende Naturfreunde NÖ und Landtagsabgeordnete NÖ(S P Ö) und Gudrun Mosler-Törnström, Zweite Landtagspräsidentin in Salzburg(S P Ö).


Unabhängig von den Naturfreunden gibt es auch Nationalräte, die sich unserer Angelegenheit annehmen. Markus Vogl(S P Ö) ist einer davon. Er sieht das Radfahren auf Forststraßen und Wegen nicht nur aus gesellschaftspolitischen Gesichtspunkten als „Muss“, sondern auch im Sinne einer zeitgemäßen touristischen Entwicklung.


Dies soll nicht darüber hinweg täuschen, dass es sonst noch vielfach Widerstand und Beharren auf alten Positionen gibt. So zum Beispiel das Beharren auf dem Radfahrverbot auf den Fortstraßen der Stadt Wien an Rax und Schneeberg.


*Wie geht es weiter?*


Es gibt Signale von Seiten des Alpenvereins, dass auch dort Bewusstsein entsteht, hier auf Seiten der Radfahrer Stellung zu beziehen. 


Am 24.April wird Andreas Schieder, Bundesobmann der Naturfreunde Österreich und Klubobmann der S P Ö im Nationalrat, die weitere Vorgehensweise der Naturfreunde bei einem Pressegespräch vorstellen. Er hat angekündigt bei dieser Pressekonferenz konkrete gesetzliche Änderungen(!) zu fordern.


Mit unseren Trutzpartien werden wir weiter Werbung für unsere Sache machen, und unseren Unterstützern zeigen, dass sie in die richtige Richtung arbeiten. 
Mit unseren Flugblättern werben wir um Unterstützer für „legal biken – auch in Österreich!“.


Die nächste Trutzpartie starten wir zur Abwechslung einmal Mitten in Stadt. Hier dürfen wir dafür zur Abwechslung einmal fahren :-): unter dem Motto „40 Jahre Forstgesetz, 40 Jahre Betretungsrecht, 40 Jahre Radfahren auf Forststraßen verboten“ vom Wienerberg zum Landwirtschaftsministerium, wo wir unser Forderungen wieder einmal deponieren werden.


*Was kannst DU machen?*


Du kannst einen Beitrag zu „legal biken – auch in Österreich!“ leisten: registriere dich hier www.legalbiken.at oder nimm an einer unserer Trutzpartien teil! Sobald wir über 100.000 Unterschriften haben, werden wir eine parlamentarische Bürgerinitiative einbringen und euch über die hinterlassene Emailadresse verständigen.


Noch gibt es viel zu tun, wie lange wir für eine Anpassung der Gesetzeslage noch weiter kämpfen müssen, wissen wir nicht. Wir werden aber auf alle Fälle so lange dran bleiben, bis es eine Lösung gibt. Der Weg ist noch weit, aber es ist auch schon viel in Bewegung gekommen.


Durch unsere Initiative haben wir uns die Möglichkeit zum Handeln gegeben. Es liegt jetzt an uns Mountainbikern selbst, dem Thema genügend Aufmerksamkeit zukommen zu lassen, um den Gesetzgeber zum Handeln zu bewegen. Darum nochmals unser Appell an dich: MACH MIT!

----------


## steiggeist

PS: Natürlich auch herzlichen *Dank* an alle *Mitstreiter*- ohne euch ginge gar nix!

----------


## steiggeist

Leserbrief von Nationalrat Markus Vogl(S P Ö ) zu diesem Artikel:

Hier gehts zum Artikel!





> Leserbrief
> „Viel Feindesland für Mountainbiker“
> 
> 
> Ich halte es für wenig sinnvoll mit Trillerpfeifen in den Wald zu gehen, den Unmut von Bürgermeister Ägidius Exenberger verstehe ich allerdings recht gut. Dass Mountainbiken in Österreich auf den allermeisten Forststraßen verboten ist, sehe ich nicht ein.
> Das Forstgesetz von 1975 muss dringend den Gegebenheiten der heutigen Zeit angepasst werden. Wenn es nach mir geht, werden in Zukunft grundsätzlich alle Forststraßen für das Radfahren freigegeben. Sperrzonen aus Naturschutzgründen sollen allerdings möglich sein.
> Ich werde mich auf alle Fälle für die 800 000 MountainbikerInnen in Österreich einsetzen, damit auch sie die Schönheiten der Natur genießen können. Das ist ein wesentlicher Punkt für die Sportmöglichkeiten der Einheimischen und auch für den Tourismus.
> Weiters will ich betonen, dass ich infolge meiner parlamentarischen Anfrage (3476/J) ein sehr konstruktives Gespräch mit der Leitung der Österreichischen Bundesforste hatte. Die Bundesforste stellen jetzt schon einen guten Teil der Radwege in Österreich zu Verfügung. In den meisten Fällen sind es Großgrundbesitzer die das Befahren ihrer Forststraßen verweigern und damit den Ausbau eines herzeigbaren Radwegenetzes verhindern.
> 
> ...

----------


## Mexx

Endlich:

www.noen.at/nachrichten/lokal...art2315,623231

----------


## steiggeist

Wir trauern um Edi Koblimüller...


von ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2705788/:
Der Linzer Bergsteiger Edi Koblmüller ist bei einer Ski-Tour in Georgien ums Leben gekommen. Er war bei einer Teilnehmerin der Expedition geblieben, die langsamer war. Die beiden gerieten in einen Blizzard und wurden am Donnerstagnachmittag tot gefunden.


Uns fehlen jetzt die Worte, um die Edi nie verlegen war.
Unten könnt ihr beispielsweise seinen Kommentar im "Land der Berge" aus dem Jahr 2001 nachlesen. In diesem forderte er damals schon Demonstrationen am Berg, am besten mit 2000 Bikern oder mehr, um für die Legalisierung des Mountainbikens einzutreten.


Leider konnte Edi diese Idee nicht mehr realisiert sehen. Für unseren gemeinsamen Wunsch nach dem freien Wegerecht für Radfahrer werden wir weiterarbeiten, bis er auch in Österreich gesetzliche Wirklichkeit geworden ist!

----------


## steiggeist

Vor 40 Jahren wurde in Österreich das Forstgesetz verabschiedet.


Mit diesem Gesetz, genauer gesagt dem §33 Abs 1 - wurde der freie Zugang zur Natur und zum Wald für die erholungsuchende Bevölkerung gesetzlich verankert. Das "Wegerecht" und die "Wegefreiheit" sind für den Großteil der Bevölkerung heutzutage selbstverständlich.


Vergessen wird dabei auf einen fast 80-jährigen Kampf für dieses Recht. 


In den Nachbarländern Österreichs ist auch das Befahren von
Forststraßen (und teilweise Wegen) mit Fahrrädern erlaubt.


„Jedermann darf….Wald zu Erholungszwecken betreten und
sich dort aufhalten.“


§ 33 Abs. 1 des ÖsterreichischenForstgesetzes 1975 (BGBl. Nr.
440/1975)1


Ein Absatz, der polarisiert…


In diesem Dossier anbei findet ihr Statements relevanter Verbände, Politiker und Interessenvertreter zu den Fragen und eine kurze Zusammenfassung der rechtlichen Situation in Österreich und in anderen Ländern.
Die pointiertesten Aussagen haben wir für euch in in diesem Artikel zusammen gefaßt!

----------


## steiggeist

‎Mountainbiken‬ im Land der Nebelgranaten
im derStandard.at


derstandard.at/2000014479551/...-Nebelgranaten

----------


## q_FTS_p

Schöner Artikel, gefällt.

----------


## steiggeist

www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/...h-oesterreich/

----------


## MadMag

> ‎Mountainbiken‬ im Land der Nebelgranaten im derStandard.at
> derstandard.at/2000014479551/...-Nebelgranaten


Bin ebenfalls gerade auf den Artikel gestoßen, seeehr aufschlussreich  :Thumb Up:

----------


## tecxx

echt guter artikel!

----------


## Gonzo0815

Richtig gut  :Way To Go:

----------


## tecxx

1. wie war wien?
2. wurde das schon gepostet? www.naturfreunde.at/freie-fahrt/

----------


## steiggeist

Trutzpartie gestern in Wien:


ca. 400 Kollegen, Super wars, danke an alle die dabei waren!


www.heute.at/news/oesterreich...t23652,1151812

----------


## steiggeist

Alle Fotos von der Trutzpartie:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0126380&type=1

----------


## MUFC

in der tiroler tageszeitung gab es am wochenende eine sonderbeilage, wo radfahren bzw. downhill promoted wurde. auch hier wurde plädiert, dass das gesetz geändert wird.

----------


## steiggeist

@MUFC, kannst du das im Altpapier suchen, dann fotografieren und posten?
Wer steht hinter dieser Forderung?

----------


## klamsi

> 1. wie war wien?
> 2. wurde das schon gepostet? www.naturfreunde.at/freie-fahrt/


Wundert mich dass das in noch keinem Forum größer zb. als eigender News-Artikel gepostet wurde. Hätte mir gedacht dazu gibts mehr Resonanz.
Oder hab ich da was verpasst?

----------


## steiggeist

@klampsi: sind am arbeiten für ein Resümee :-)

um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken, heut im Kurier:

----------


## tecxx

> @MUFC, kannst du das im Altpapier suchen, dann fotografieren und posten?Wer steht hinter dieser Forderung?

 wäre auch an infos interessiert!

----------


## MUFC

> @MUFC, kannst du das im Altpapier suchen, dann fotografieren und posten?
> Wer steht hinter dieser Forderung?


habe ich gerade gemacht, kann es leider nicht mehr finden - habe jedoch die tiroler tageszeitung kontaktiert.
ich habe mich hier wahrscheinlich falsch ausgedrückt: die/der schreiber(in) hat plädiert, dass das weggesetz geändert wird, da der radtourismus stetig ansteigt.

----------


## steiggeist

> habe ich gerade gemacht, kann es leider nicht mehr finden - habe jedoch die tiroler tageszeitung kontaktiert.
> ich habe mich hier wahrscheinlich falsch ausgedrückt: die/der schreiber(in) hat plädiert, dass das weggesetz geändert wird, da der radtourismus stetig ansteigt.


Super @MUFC!
Es wäre trotzdem wichtig und interessant zu wissen, wer der Schreiber ist!

----------


## tecxx

ich weiss nicht ob das legal ist, wenn ich das hier hochlade. im fall bitte um info und ich entferne die fotos.
jedenfalls habe ich das im magazin "saison - tourismusmagazin ausgabe 02/15" gefunden

eine der vier seiten als vorschaubild, in lesbarer qualität siehe downloadlink

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...hint=file%2c7z


lg

----------


## steiggeist

legal ist es nicht, aber es ist sicher im sinne des Schreibers, wenn wir davon erfahren!

----------


## steiggeist

Ganz toller Bericht, besonders der abschließende Vergleich mit dem Donauradweg :-)
(Der war am Anfang auch "ur illegal"!)

----------


## steiggeist

Lesestoff für das verregnete Wochenende:





Nach den Naturfreunden haben sich auch die Radlobby und der AV-Steiermark als weitere Befürworter einer Reform des §33 im Forstgesetz zur Legalisierung des Radfahrens auf Straßen und Wegen im Wald zu Wort gemeldet. Dass dies nicht ohne Widersprüche ablief, war zu erwarten ;-)


Wir fassen hier die Positionen von allen Beteiligten, die sich bislang zum Thema zu Wort gemeldet haben, zum besseren Überblick für Euch zusammen.

----------


## MUFC

> ich weiss nicht ob das legal ist, wenn ich das hier hochlade. im fall bitte um info und ich entferne die fotos.
> jedenfalls habe ich das im magazin "saison - tourismusmagazin ausgabe 02/15" gefunden
> 
> eine der vier seiten als vorschaubild, in lesbarer qualität siehe downloadlink
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...hint=file%2c7z
> 
> 
> lg


genau DAS magazin hab ich gemeint, konnte es leider nicht auftreiben - sorry!

----------


## steiggeist

noch mehr Lesestoff für das verregnete Wochenende!





Meinen Sie das wirklich ernst, oder geht es darum, dass Sie Angst vor den Grundeigentümern haben? Das Betretungsrecht auf das Radfahren zu erweitern würde sicher auch dem Tourismus helfen! Silvio hat uns dazu folgenden Brief, den er an Tourismusverantwortliche gesandt hat, übermittelt.


Ich stelle hier auch Faksimiles von  "saison - tourismusmagazin ausgabe 02/15" ein.
Das ist die (kostenlose) Zeitschrift der Tirol Werbung.
Wegen dem Kontrast :-)
Hier wird endlich einmal von Seiten des Tourismus, ein Einschreiten des Gesetzgebers wegen der Liberalisierung des §33 im Forstgesetz gefordert!

----------


## steiggeist

FrieRadler Helmut Friessenbichler ...

...hat alles im Überblick ;-)


Nach der Trutzpartie ist vor der Trutzpartie, weil sie sind DAS Gegengift 
unser ‪FrieRadler‬, schildert seine Eindrücke von der "Ringstraßen-Trutzparie" in Wien am 25. April 2015, überblickt die aktuelle Gemengelage und motiviert für die nächste "Demo am Berg": Die Trutzpartie "Säbelrasseln" am Samstag, 31. Mai um 10 Uhr in Annaberg, Mostviertel/NÖ.

----------


## steiggeist

Heute gefunden:
www.alpenverein-salzburg.at/S.../Mountainbiken 


Wenn wir Wanderern begegnen steigen wir ab und lassen sie passieren. Ganz einfach, ganz selbstverständlich.


Sehr geehrte Frau Helpferer, das ist die ganze Geschichte. 
Wir wissen nicht was es da zum Raunzen gibt.


Lassen sie uns das Bild bitte kurz analysieren:


1) Die Radfahrer stehen und lassen die Wanderer passieren. Ob man an einen stehenden Wanderer oder einen stehenden Radfahrer vorbei geht, sollte für einen Bergsteiger der auf einen fast 3000m hohen Berg gehen will, keinen Unterschied machen.


2) Die Radfahrer tragen einen Rucksack, und können in diesem die nötige Bergausrüstung mitführen. Die Wanderer sind in kurzer Hose und ohne Rucksack unterwegs. Wo ist die für Touren in 3000m Höhe unerlässliche Ausrüstung?


3) Da die Radfahrer auf dem Weg fahren, stören sie das Wild nicht mehr wie Wanderer. Also praktisch gar nicht.


4) Die Höhenangabe für den Aufnahmepunkt der Fotos dürfte falsch sein. Meiner Meinung nach wurden die Aufnahmen unterhalb der Hagener Hütte Richtung "Sportgastein" gemacht.
Das ist ein uralter Saumweg, angelegt um mit schwer beladenen Lastentieren den Alpenhauptkamm zu überqueren.


Auf die weiteren untergriffigen Anschuldigungen gehen wir nicht weiter ein.

----------


## tecxx

gibts kontaktdaten? würde die gern anmailen....

----------


## steiggeist

auf www.alpenverein-salzburg.at/S...Vereinsfuhrung findest du alles.
(Foto, email, Telefonnr.)

----------


## steiggeist

> Heute gefunden:
> www.alpenverein-salzburg.at/S.../Mountainbiken 
> 
> 
> Wenn wir Wanderern begegnen steigen wir ab und lassen sie passieren. Ganz einfach, ganz selbstverständlich.
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau Helpferer, das ist die ganze Geschichte. 
> Wir wissen nicht was es da zum Raunzen gibt.
> ...


Hier die Reaktion des AV auf unser Facebook Posting von gestern:

https://www.facebook.com/upmovemtb/p...%3A%22R9%22%7D

----------


## steiggeist

_Wir haben euch hier gebeten ein Zeichen zu setzten:_
https://www.downhill-board.com/76603...l=1#post809652




_Das habe ich heute in meinem Posteingang gehabt:_
Betreff: [ooe-news] Grüne PA: Schwarz: Forststraßen müssen für MountainbikerInnen freigegeben werden - Grüne OÖ wollen Antrag in Landtag einbringen


LAbg. ULRIKE SCHWARZ
VERKEHRSSPRECHERIN DIE GRÜNEN OÖ
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................


Forststraßen müssen für MountainbikerInnen freigegeben werden – Grüne OÖ wollen Antrag in Landtag einbringen
Ulrike Schwarz vertraut auf Verantwortungsbewusstsein der MountainbikerInnen - Grüne OÖ werden sich dafür auf allen Ebenen politisch einsetzen und wollen auch einen entsprechenden Antrag in den Landtag einbringen
Im Hinblick auf den bevorstehenden Granitmarathon in Kleinzell am kommenden Wochenende ist es Ulrike Schwarz ein Anliegen, die Forststraßen für Mountainbiker zu öffnen. Das beliebte Mountainbike- Event lockt tausende begeisterte Sportlerinnen und Sportler jedes Jahr ins Rad-Eldorado Mühlviertel. Hier finden sie in der ‚Mountainbike Region Granitland‘ mit über 700 km Trails perfekte Bedingungen. „Abseits des Wegenetzes ist es für die MountainbikerInnen aber nach wie vor verboten, Forststraßen legal zu befahren. Ich vertraue auf die Vernunft und das Verantwortungsbewusstsein der RadlerInnen und die Einhaltung der MTB-Fair-Play Regeln. MountainbikerInnen sollten unsere Forststraßen ganz legal befahren dürfen“, sagt die Grüne Verkehrssprecherin.


Antrag in Landtag einbringen
Um die Öffnung der Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen  sicherzustellen, bedarf es der Zusammenarbeit aller Beteiligten: Gemeinden, Land, Bund. Schwarz wird daher einen Antrag im Landtag einbringen mit dem Ziel – im Sinne des Bürokratieabbaus - die derzeit noch geltenden gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen so anzupassen, dass die vorhandenen Barrieren für den Radverkehr abgebaut werden können. Das Land OÖ hat im Zuge der Deregulierungsinitiative, dem Paragrafendschungel den Kampf angesagt. Rechtsvorschriften werden durchforstet und vereinfacht. 22.582 Vorschläge und Anregungen hat die Oö. Bevölkerung für Vereinfachungen von Rechtsvorschriften eingebracht. „Mehr als 1000 Forderungen für die Legalisierung des Mountainbikes auf Forststraßen sind eingegangen. 800.000 Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer sowie zahlreiche Gäste in den Tourismusregionen suchen in Österreichs Wäldern und Bergen Erholung und sportliche Herausforderung, die derzeit noch von starren rechtlichen Vorschriften behindert wird“, so Schwarz und weiter: „Forststraßen sollen für MountainbikerInnen freigegeben werden, damit die ihren Freizeitsport in der freien Natur legal ausüben können.“


Mag. Gerhard Janser
Pressereferent
Die Grünen OÖ

----------


## MUFC

heute ist ein bericht in der tt, dass tirol eins der besten mountainbikenetze in österreich hat, singletrails sollen auch noch weiter ausgebaut werden.€: derstandard.at/2000015995469/...aelder-erobern

----------


## Mexx

Hier die aktuellen NEWS:

Wie die Wanderer uns sehen:
www.upmove.eu/uploads/presse_...m18.46.31.jpeg

Auch im Radio am Freitag:
Ankündigung LIVE SENDUNG RADIO Ö1
Freitag 29.Mai.2015 14:05 "Von Tag zu Tag"

Zeitungsberichte:
www.wienerzeitung.at/nachrich...eie-Biker.html

www.noen.at/nachrichten/lokal...art2315,635982

derstandard.at/2000016389234/...-Radfahrern-im

kleine Erinnerung zur kommenden Trutzpartie in Annaberg:
www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie-mos...756b356i1.html 

Und nicht vergessen sich brav bei legal biken anzumelden! Bzw. brav an Freunde und Bekannte weiter leiten, es fehlen nicht mehr viel dann sind die 30.000 voll! Helt mit und seit dabei!
www.upmove.eu/wir-wollen-lega...gal-biken/983/

Greetz, Mexx aus Lilienfeld

----------


## Mexx

TV Interview:

tvthek.orf.at/program/heute-o...Gruber/9860477

----------


## steiggeist

www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie-sae...86d16e768.html

----------


## steiggeist

Die nächste Trutzpartie findet am Samstag, 20.Juni 2015, in Klaus im Steyrtal statt:


www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie-pyh...756b357i1.html

----------


## Mexx

Aktion der Naturfreunde!

Unbedingt mitmachen und unterschreiben:

www.naturfreunde.at/freie-fahrt/?nlcid=197

----------


## FLo33

Erledigt

----------


## georg

Erledigt.

----------


## michael

Ich finds echt schwach, dass ihr die Spering-Tour auf eurer Seite als Tour des Tages bewerbt.
Die Tour verläuft durch ein extrem sensibles Gebiet und eine Eskalation konnte in der Vergangenheit nur vermieden werden, weil die Tour nicht so bekannt war. Das ändert sich ja nun.
Gratulation!

----------


## steiggeist

Hier ein Link zum ORF Salzburg.
Mir gefällt der Grundton der Berichterstattung!
tvthek.orf.at/program/Salzbur...nbiker/9909656


Und bitte nicht vergessen:
In zwei Wochen ist es wieder soweit!
TRUTZPARTIE in Klaus an der Pyhrnbahn STAU AM SEE


www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie-sta...756b357i1.html


Wenn ihr dabei seit, bitte anmelden...

----------


## hhacks

Das wichtigste ist, das das Thema in den Medien überhaupt aufgeschnappt wird. Nicht locker lassen - weiter unangenehm bleiben. Das wird nicht von heute auf morgen gelingen. Bitte auch den Medien und Naturfreunden immer wieder vor Augen führen das wir auch die Waldwegerl wollen und gleichzeitig den Grundbesitzer von seiner Haftung entbinden. Das kommt in dem - freilich sehr kurzem - Interview nicht so gut rüber.

----------


## steiggeist

es gab am Fr. auf Radio Salzburg eine Stunde lang das Thema:
194.232.200.191/radio_salzbur...mand/Fr_13.mp3

Es vergeht kaum ein Tag, an dem das Thema nicht in den Medien ist. 
Aus Zeitmangel halten wir momentan nur unsere Facebook Seite aktuell.
https://www.facebook.com/upmovemtb
Hier kann alles nachgelesen werden, auch ohne auf FB angemeldet zu sein.

Wir bleiben auf alle Fälle am Thema drann, bis es erledigt ist!
Wichtigster nächster Schritt:
*Trutzpartie "Stau am See" in Klaus an der Pyhrnbahn (OÖ)*


*20. Juni 2015 / 10:00 Uhr / Klaus an der Pyhrnbahn, Oberösterreich, Österreich*
www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie-sta...756b357i1.html

Alle sind herzlich eingeladen mitzumachen!

----------


## steiggeist

Aus der Gerüchteküche:


Mountainbike-Gruppe OeAV Villach hat soeben auf Facebook gepostet:


Es tut sich was im Alpenverein! In der gestrigen Sitzung des Bundesausschusses war Mountainbiking eines der heißen Themen. Die Details kommen sicher in Bälde über die Medien, das wichtigste in aller Kürze:
Wir Mountainbiker fristen jetzt nicht mehr das Schattendasein der "geduldeten" Alpin-Freaks, sondern sind jetzt auch vollwertige Bergsportler. Und es wird sich in Bälde ein weiterer Verein der Front für die generelle Öffnung aller Forstwege für Mountainbiker anschließen „grin“-Emoticon
Ein komplett freies Befahren der Wälder wird nicht unterstützt, das ist aber klar, da das gegen ein paar andere Vereinsinteressen sprechen würde. FR/DH-Strecken werden dort befürwortet, wo es die entsprechende Infrastruktur gibt, auch Singletrails sind eine feine Sache, so lange sie in geeigneten Regionen entstehen und alle Interessensgruppen in die Diskussion eingebunden werden. [A]


Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/bergfahrrad...61179830596292

----------


## steiggeist

Gestern auf LT1 gesendet


www.legalbiken.at
www.naturfreunde.at/freie-fahrt

----------


## steiggeist

www.tourismuspresse.at/presse...-forststrassen

----------


## steiggeist

Das ist wirklich lesensenswert!
Lieber Österreichischer Alpenverein (OEAV), herzlich willkommen im Klub der "Radikalen" :-)





www.ots.at/presseaussendung/O...in-auf-abwegen


https://www.facebook.com/alpenverein...3443213129357/
www.alpenverein.at/portal/new...ststrassen.php
www.ots.at/presseaussendung/O...tainbiker-bild
derstandard.at/2000017716347/...sen-fuerRaeder

----------


## hhacks

[...]???  :Fore Head Slap:

----------


## steiggeist

Wenn du glaubst, dass tiefer geht's nicht:
hier der Gegenbeweis :-)

Herrn Ök.-Rat Rudolf Rosenstatter, Bäuerlicher Waldbesitzervaerband  
„Auch der in der Diskussion so hochgepriesene Gesundheitsaspekt des Mountainbikens muss hinterfragt werden. Österreichweit kam es 2014 zu 6.600 Mountainbikeunfällen, die wenn nicht stationär so doch ambulant im Spital endeten. Allein in Tirol verunglücken jährlich rund 200 Mountainbiker so schwer, dass sie stationär behandelt werden müssen“

www.forstverein.at/de/menu232/news527/

----------


## klamsi

> Wenn du glaubst, dass tiefer geht's nicht:
> hier der Gegenbeweis :-)
> 
> Herrn Ök.-Rat Rudolf Rosenstatter, Bäuerlicher Waldbesitzervaerband  
> „Auch der in der Diskussion so hochgepriesene Gesundheitsaspekt des Mountainbikens muss hinterfragt werden. Österreichweit kam es 2014 zu 6.600 Mountainbikeunfällen, die wenn nicht stationär so doch ambulant im Spital endeten. Allein in Tirol verunglücken jährlich rund 200 Mountainbiker so schwer, dass sie stationär behandelt werden müssen“
> 
> www.forstverein.at/de/menu232/news527/


Na meine güte, das muss doch kommen oder? Klassische Klientel politik halt. Besonders tief find ich das jetzt nicht, nur ein wenig traurig. Im übrigen hab ich das gefühl das von beiden seiten nicht immer besonders diplomatisch vorgegangen wird auch wenn das im ersten atemzug immer betont wird wie wichtig das nicht sei. Das beweisen die diversen Presseausendungen, die Diskussion auf Ö1 und auch so manches Posting von euch auf FB. Aber das gehört bei einer öffentlich geführten Diskussion wohl dazu...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## steiggeist

Euer feedback its uns wichtig!
 Bitte auf Postings die deiner/eurer Meinung nach nicht passen, zielgerichtet hinweisen.

Ich bitte aber zu bedenken, dass wir als "underdogs" mit quasi 0 Budget unterwegs sind, und Reichweite generieren müssen.
Forstverein und Geschwister können auf email-Listen von Landwirschaftskammer, Jagdverbänden u.ä. zurück greifen.
Darum natürlich auch unsere Bitte an Euch: macht die Botschaft "viral".

Habe im Bikeboard.at von "Sonny" folgenden Vorschlag für ein "Serien-email" gefunden.
Ein bisserl ein Rotieren an den Zählern könnte nicht schaden...

Betreff: Eine ungewöhnliche Bitte

…habe ich an Sie/Euch alle.

Wie Ihr wisst, bin ich leidenschaftlicher Mountainbiker (nämlich so, wie 99% der Biker sind: naturliebend, naturschonend, rücksichtsvoll gegenüber Wanderern und anderen Lebewesen im Wald). In den letzten Monaten und Wochen haben sich mehr und mehr Initiativen gegründet, die das Radeln in der Natur, das nach wie vor illegal ist (außer an den wenigen dafür freigegebenen Strecken), endlich ins Forstgesetz aufzunehmen und somit zu legalisieren.

Im benachbarten Ausland ist das längst erfolgt. Viele Radler fahren daher nach Italien, in die Schweiz etc. um Ihren MTB-Urlaub unter willkommenen Rahmenbedingungen (und nicht verfolgt, angezeigt und auf drei Routen eingepfercht …in Österreich) zu verbringen. 

Von den Gegnern werden irrwitzige Argumente und Mythen aufgetischt, damit jene, die keinen Bezug zum Radeln haben, tendenziell gegen das Biken in der Natur eintreten. Natürlich sind das erzkonservative Teile der Jägerschaft und Großgrundbesitzer, die selbst den normalen Wanderer nur zähneknirschend (weil im Forstgesetzt so festgehalten) im Wald dulden. Um diesen untragbaren Zustand endlich zu beheben, hat der Verein upmove bereits viel unternommen. Mittlerweile sind sogar der Alpenverein und sehr engagiert auch die Naturfreunde mit entsprechenden Initiativen aktiv. 

Nun zu meiner Bitte: 
Je mehr Leute - auch Nicht-Mountainbiker (alle, die es nicht einsehen, warum es in der Schweiz und in Italien und Bayern und und und geht, und warum ein Radler im Wald in irgend einer Art und Weise anders zu behandeln ist (was Rechte und Pflichten anlangt) als ein Wanderer) - sich bei einen dieser Initiativen eintragen (oder bei beiden), umso besser. Der Forstverein hat eine Liste aufgelegt, wo - nona bei deren Netzwerken - binnen kürzester Zeit 5 000 Leute eingetragen waren (trotz oder wegen vollkommen falschen, letztlich manipulierenden Informationen). Nun wollen wir Mountainbiker unser persönliches Umfeld auch ein wenig mobilisieren und alle, die auch nur einen Funken „pro MTB“ sind und es nicht einsehen, dass ein 13jähriger Bursch, der im Wald ganz einfach radelt, angezeigt werden kann, bitten, sich doch bitte hier auch mit einzutragen:

www.upmove.eu/legalbiken
und/oder
www.naturfreunde.at/freie-fahrt

Kosten nur wenig Zeit …muss nicht sofort sein …aber bitte nicht vergessen :-)

----------


## klamsi

Mal eine andere Frage:
Das MTB gilt doch gemäß § 4 Fahrradverordnung immer noch nicht als Rennfahrrad (im gegensatz zum Rennrad) oder? Damit bräucht ich offiziell immer noch Rückstrahler usw. (keine Ahnung obs noch andere Nachteile gibt)? Wäre es da nicht mal an der Zeit auch für eine Modernisierung des Gesetzes einzutreten oder ist das eh schon geschehen?

----------


## steiggeist

Klamsi, Ja, du hast Recht.

Wir (upmoveu) haben usere aktuellen Prioritäten dort, wo wir momentan den Größten Engpass für Mountainbiker sehen:
Beim "Fahrrecht" auf Forststraßen und Wegen.

Denke, das ist im Sinne der Mehrheit - und hoffe, dass ich Recht habe :-) !

----------


## Tyrolens

Preisfrage: Was wäre der Forstverein ohne uns Steuerzahler?  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

Ihr habt bestimmt recht.
Ich bin nur gerade drübergestolpert und da ich am Weg zu meiner Hausrunde immer öfter 'Fahrrad-Polizisten' sehe die gezielt nach fehlenden Rückstrahlern usw. suchen ist mir das Thema in den Kopf geschossen.
Aufgehalten wurde ich zum Glück noch nie mitm MTB, weiss nicht ob sie da Kulanter sind, kanns mir aber nicht vorstellen.

Bin schon gespannt wie das alles weitergeht.

----------


## steiggeist

Für Interessierte, Bericht über die gestrige Trutzpartie:
DANKE an alle Teilnehmer - 
es war uns wie immer eine Ehre, mit euch für unseren Wunsch einzutreten!
www.upmove.eu/5-trutzpartie-e...86d16e770.html

----------


## steiggeist

Leider muss ich sagen das unsere Gegenspieler immens mobilisieren können. 
Das ist offensichtlich für uns Mountainbiker noch immer Neuland.


Das ist erste Mal aber *lesen* wir hier, dass diese Interessensvertretung eine Änderung der aktuellen Situation in Betracht zieht!
Wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg Leute!


Zur Info: 
Land&Forstbetriebe Österreich ist der Verein der Großgrundbesitzer. 
Er hat 640 Mitglieder. (die 640 größten privaten Grundbesitzer)
Mitgliedsbeitrag: 2€/Hektar
Zur Illustration Esterhazy Betriebe 44.000 Hektar.
Da geht sich dann locker ein Büro im 3. u 4. Stock in einem Gebäude im 1.Bezirk aus.
Die Lage ist recht praktisch. im 1. u 2. Stock befinden sich die Büros der österreichischen Landwirtschaftskammer.
(Wien 1,Schauflergasse 6)




-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: Land & Forst Betriebe OOE [mailto :Embarrassment: oe@landforstbetriebe.at]
Gesendet: Donnerstag, 25. Juni 2015 13:11
An: ooe a-t landforstbetriebe dot at
Betreff: Freigabe der Forststraßen für Radfahrer [Scanned by Sophos
Antivirus]




Sehr geehrte Mitglieder!


Die Sozialdemokratischen Abgeordneten Oberösterreichs, sowie die
Abgeordneten der Grünen des oberösterreichischen Landtags haben jeweils
Mitte Mai 2015 Initiativanträge zur Öffnung der Forststraßen für
Radfahrer in den OÖ Landtag eingebracht.


Bereits Mitte April 2015 hat der Verband Land&Forst Betriebe
Oberösterreich vorsorglich auf politischer Ebene gegenüber
Landeshauptmann Dr. Josef Pühringer, Landesrat Max Hiegelsberger und dem
Landwirtschaftskammerpräsidium gegen eine Öffnung der Forststraßen für
Radfahrer interveniert, in dem wir über die diesbezüglichen Folgen
informierten und den bisherigen Weg auf privatrechtlicher Ebene,
Radfahrstrecken freizugeben, als Erfolgsmodell darstellten. Unser Ziel
war, dass der OÖ Landtag keinesfalls der Öffnung von Forststraßen
Vorschub leistet und somit keine diesbezügliche Änderungen der
gesetzlichen Regelungen auf Bundesebene empfiehlt bzw. vorantreibt.


Durch unsere Bemühungen konnten wir jedenfalls verhindern, dass die
Initiativanträge von SPÖ und Grüne bei der Landtagssitzung am 21.5.2015
eine Mehrheit fanden. Die Thematik wurde vom OÖ Landtag einem Ausschuss
zugewiesen, in dem wir durch Obmann Graf Revertera vertreten sind.


Insgesamt arbeiten wir diesbezüglich sehr eng mit unserem Dachverband
Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich, dem Österreichischen Forstverein und der
Landwirtschaftskammer OÖ zusammen.
In diesem Zusammenhang ersuchen wir um Ihre Unterstützung, in dem Sie die
beigefügte Unterschriftenliste des Österreichischen Forstvereines von
möglichst vielen Personen unterschreiben lassen (sämtliche Mitarbeiter in
den Betrieben, Bauernakkordanten, Werkvertragsnehmer, Familienmitglieder,
Freunde, Bekannte etc.) und die Liste möglichst innerhalb der nächsten
zwei Wochen direkt an den Österreichischen Forstverein per Post senden
(siehe die Adresse auf der Unterschriftenliste).


*Die Radfahrvereine und Tourismusverbände agieren hier sehr stark mit
Unterschriftenlisten und ohne ein sehr deutliches Gegensignal seitens der
betroffenen Waldbesitzer durch möglichst viele Unterschriften wird es
schwer gelingen in der Politik unsere Position durchzubringen.*


Mit dem nochmaligen Ersuchen, die Aktion tatkräftig zu untersützen
verbleibe ich


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Dr. Bernhard Mitterbacher
Geschäftsführer

----------


## steiggeist

Hier die Presseaussendung der "Grünen OÖ" zum soeben zu Ende gegangenen "Expertenhearing" des im eMail erwähnten Ausschusses: 
(www.ots.at/presseaussendung/O...t-gruenen-kurs)


Grüne PA: Schwarz: Öffnung der Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen: ExpertInnendiskussion im heutigen Ausschuss bestärkt Grünen Kurs


STV. LANDESSPRECHERIN ULRIKE SCHWARZ
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................

Öffnung der Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen: ExpertInnendiskussion im heutigen Ausschuss bestärkt Grünen Kurs

„Der Rückenwind für unsere Forderung nach Öffnung der Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen wird immer stärker. ExpertInnen von Alpenverein und Naturfreunden haben im heutigen Ausschuss eindeutige Argumente für die Öffnung dargelegt und die Grüne Position klar bestärkt. Wir sind auf gutem Wege“. Zufrieden und bestätigt zeigt sich die stellvertretende Grüne Landessprecherin LAbg. Ulrike Schwarz nach der heutigen Ausschussrunde.

Ebenfalls geladen waren Großgrundbesitzer und Vertreter der Landwirtschaftskammer. „Selbstverständlich nehmen wir deren Einwände ernst und wir bleiben im Gespräch. Vehement weisen wir aber die unsachlichen Vorwürfe, MountainbikerInnen wären ideologisch motivierte Radikale, die sich an keinerlei Regeln halten zurück. Am Ende des Weges ist eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen aber nur eine Frage der Zeit. Sie ist eine logische, vielfach geforderte und überfällige Maßnahme“, betont Schwarz. Sie geht davon aus, auch die ÖVP noch überzeugen zu können, auch in diesem Bereich den BürgerInnen Eigenverantwortung zuzutrauen.

Der Trend geht ganz klar in Richtung mehr Möglichkeiten für NatursportlerInnen zu schaffen und dabei auch die Barrieren für RadfahrerInnen abzubauen. Davon profitiert nicht nur der OÖ. Tourismus sondern auch die Wirtschaft -  vom Radhändler bis zu Herstellern wie KTM. Zudem ist die Freigabe der Forststraßen auch ein logischer Schritt im Zuge der Deregulierungsinitiative des Landes OÖ, ein Schritt der von vielen eingefordert wird.

----------


## steiggeist

Frei nach Helmut Qualtinger:
"Land&Forst gegen Alpenverein, dass ist wahre Brutalität!"

----------


## FLo33

Man sieht daran halt sehr schön, mit welchen Mitteln diese Verbände agieren. Und man sieht daran auch, dass selbst die Wanderer nur geduldet sind.
Ich fürchte allerdings, dass die Konservativen bei weitem noch nicht alle Register gezogen haben, die haben noch Trümpfe in der Hinterhand. Spätestens wenn Großherzog Erwin zu poltern beginnt...

Ich gehe noch weiter und stelle sowieso den Besitz von Landschaft an sich in Frage, aber dann wirds philosophosch, denn wenn man sich ansieht, wie und wann wer zu welchem Besitz gekommen ist, stellen sich viele Haare auf.

----------


## steiggeist

Heute im NÖ Landtag

noe.orf.at/news/stories/2719159/
tvthek.orf.at/program/Niedero...ndtag/10117797


Hier die Videoszu den Reden:
www.landtag-noe.at/service/po...gesordnung.htm


Eröffnung Abg. Thumpser, MSc - SPÖ, "Trutzpartisan"
www.landtag-noe.at/service/po...02_07_2015&i=4


Entgegnung Klubobmann Waldhäusl - FPÖ
www.landtag-noe.at/service/po...&s=2055&e=2401

----------


## q_FTS_p

Is jo fast wie im Kabarett mitm Waldhäusl und'n Thumpser... 
Aber wird ja schon  :Wink:

----------


## steiggeist

*Bayern: Verfassungsgericht bestätigt Recht zum Radfahren auf Wegen(!)*


_Von der "OpenTrails" Facebook Seite (Diese Inititative kämpft gegen die "Zwei Meter Regel" in Baden-Württemberg, dem einzigen deutschen Bundesland, indem es ein Radfahrverbot auf Wegen schmäler als zwei Meter gibt):_


 Ein Sieg für das Betretungsrecht


In den letzten Jahren erhielten wir aus Bayern immer wieder Berichte über die Sperrung von einzelnen Wegen und teilweise sogar ganzen Gebieten für Radfahrer (Mountainbiker). Gegen alle diese Sperrungen gleichzeitig vorzugehen, hätte die Kapazitäten der DIMB erheblich überschritten. Wir haben uns daher einen Präzedenzfall ausgesucht und wurden am 03. Juli 2015 mit einem wegweisenden Urteil des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs (11 B 14.2809) belohnt.


Worum ging es in diesem Verfahren, dessen Urteil wir Euch heute auszugsweise vorstellen? Im Gemeindegebiet des Marktes Ottobeuren wurde mit Verbotszeichen für Kraftfahrzeuge aller Art im Bereich des sog. Bannwaldes auch das Radfahren auf allen Wegen verboten. Gegen diese Sperrungen hat ein DIMB-Mitglied mit unserer Unterstützung beim Verwaltungsgericht Augsburg Klage eingereicht. Die Klage wurde allerdings mit Urteil vom 01. April 2014 zurückgewiesen.


Wir haben aber nicht aufgegeben, sondern sind gemeinsam in die Berufung gegangen und der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof hat uns nun Recht gegeben - die verhängten Verbote waren und sind, soweit sie das Radfahren betreffen, rechtswidrig! Für die Radfahrer und Mountainbiker im Gebiet des Markts Ottobeuren ist dies ein großer Tag. Sie können im sog. Bannwald wieder das ihnen von der Bayerischen Verfassung garantierte Grundrecht auf Zugang zur Natur ausüben. 


Aber auch für ganz Bayern und weit darüber hinaus wird dieses Urteil wegweisend sein. Erstmals wurden in einem das Radfahren im Wald betreffenden Urteil Grundfragen der Klagebefugnis, die zu erfüllenden Voraussetzungen für Sperrungen (Verbote) und die dafür von der Verwaltung beizubringenden Beweise sowie die Anforderungen an die Einhaltung des verfassungsrechtlichen Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzips (Übermaßverbot) umfassend und im Sinne der Radfahrer behandelt. Und der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof stellt auch klar, das im Bann- oder Erholungswald Radfahren grundsätzlich gestattet ist.


Das Urteil ist noch nicht veröffentlich. In der nächsten Zeit wird es dazu aber Pressemitteilungen und weitere Informationen geben. Auch wir werden darüber weiter berichten und belassen es daher für heute bei einem Vorgeschmack auf die wegweisenden Erkenntnisse des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs:


"Im Übrigen sind aber auch schmalere Wege bei angepasster Fahrweise weder zum Radfahren von vornherein ungeeignet noch besteht auf ihnen stets eine erhöhte Gefahrenlage für Fußgänger. .... Es kann auch nicht von vornherein unterstellt werden, dass sich Radfahrer - trotz sicherlich berechtigter Beschwerden in Einzelfällen - generell nicht verkehrsgerecht verhalten und die Gebote des § 1 und des § 3 StVO missachten würden."


Das ist doch mal eine klare Ansage, die man hoffentlich auch in Baden-Württemberg zur Kenntnis nimmt.

----------


## steiggeist

[Presseaussendung upmove]

Tourismus braucht legales Mountainbiken – auch in Österreich!

Am Montag, 6. Juli 2015 trafen sich im s.moritz Sport und Gesundheits Resort Touristiker der Pyhrn-Priel Region um über dieses Thema zu diskutieren. Andreas Pfaffenbichler, Präsident vom Verein upmove (Interessensvertretung MTB), konnte einen Überblick über touristische Mountainbike Konzepte vermitteln und über die wenig hilfreiche gesetzliche Situation in Österreich informieren. Die Touristiker der Region fordern nachhaltig eine Öffnung der Forststrassen für legale Bikestrecken!
Mountainbiken ist eine gesunde, erholungsbringende sportliche Aktivität und hat sich in den letzten Jahren zum Breitensport entwickelt. In Österreich ist das Radfahren auf Forststraßen und Wegen generell verboten, wo es nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. „Heimische Mountainbiker haben mit dieser Situation umzugehen gelernt. Für den mountainbikenden Urlauber ist es aber alles andere als einladend, ständig auf Verbotsschilder zu stoßen und mit einer Besitzstörungsklage rechnen zu müssen – v.a. auch weil Mountainbiken in unseren Nachbarländern grundsätzlich erlaubt ist. Damit haben wir eine klare Benachteiligung unserer Betriebe beispielsweise in Pyhrn-Priel was das Angebot im Sommer betrifft! Und dies noch dazu in einer Zeit, in der unsere Betriebe mit enormen Mehrbelastungen durch Bürokratie und Steuererhöhungen zu kämpfen haben. Das Gästepotential wäre gerade bei uns durch die gute Erreichbarkeit und die Topografie der Region enorm- eine positive Entwicklung in dieser Sache wäre sehr wünschenswert! Am liebsten jedoch als Gemeinschaftserfolg aller beteiligter Gruppen. Es kann nur ein miteinander sein!“ sagt Tourismus Obmann Herbert Gösweiner.

„Die Basis für einen funktionierenden Mountainbike Tourismus sind Forststraßen und Trails. In unserer bestens für das Mountainbiken geeigneten Pyhrn/Priel Region haben wir gerade einmal 3 Mountainbikestrecken verfügbar. Die hat ein Mountainbiker in 3 Stunden abgefahren. Für den Mountainbiker gibt es also keinen offiziellen Grund, zu uns nach Windischgarsten zu kommen. Findet er doch einige Regionen in Österreich, vor allem aber im benachbarten Ausland wo es ein perfektes Angebot gibt“, meint Markus Strick Wirt am Wurbauerkogel.
In den Nachbarländern ist der Mountainbike-Tourismus längst ein Wirtschaftsfaktor„Es wurden die Entwicklungen in den Nachbarländern analysiert. Interessant waren zum Beispiel die Zahlen aus der kleinen südtiroler Gemeinde Latsch. Bei 55.000 Gästeankünften mit gut 300.000 Nächtigungen wird ein Drittel davon durch Radtourismus, überwiegend durch Mountainbiker erzielt“, sagt Pfaffenbichler. Martin Pirhofer, vom dortigen „Dolce Vita Hotel Jagdhof“, freut besonders die Verlängerung der Saison durch diese kaufkräftige Kundengruppe.

Erweiterung des Betretungsrechts auf Radfahrer wird gefordert.Bei einer Bestandsaufnahme der bisherigen Bemühungen kam man zu dem Schluss, dass die propagierte „vertragliche Lösung“, bei der Forststraßen und Wege gegen einen Betrag von bis zu 40 Cent pro Laufmeter freigegeben werden, in der Region nicht funktioniert. Man wurde sich einig, dass ein attraktives Angebot nur dann entstehen kann, wenn das bestehende Betretungsrecht gemäß Forstgesetz 1975 von Wegen und Straßen auf das Radfahren ausgeweitet wird. Dies ist beispielsweise in unseren Nachbarländern Italien, der Schweiz und Deutschland, längst gelebte und gesetzliche Realität ist.

„ Sobald die gesetzliche Korrektur geschaffen ist, wollen wir ausgeschilderte Mountainbikestrecken auf vertraglicher Basis realisieren um einen Lenkungseffekt zu erzielen. Natürlich soll hier der Grundeigentümer auch eine entsprechende Abgeltung bekommen und es muss eine gemeinsame Lösung gefunden werden. Es kann aber nicht sein, dass dieses wichtige Konzept immer wieder von wenigen Grundeigentümern oder Jagdpächtern verhindert werden kann.“ sagt Franz Mayrhofer (Kemetmüller), Wirtesprecher und Hotelier aus Windischgarsten
Tom Schwaiger meint: „Wir brauchen eine gesetzliche Basis, die uns von der Stimmungslage unserer Partner unabhängig macht. Aber man muss mit Grundstücksbesitzern auch im Vorfeld ordentlich umgehen! Es müssen die Rahmenbedinungen vernüftig ausgearbeitet sein. Aktuell kommt man nicht voran für eine touristische Erweiterung! Wir reden über Millioneninvestitionen auf der einen Seite in ein Skigebiet mit nicht einmal zwei Monaten Vollauslastung und auf der anderen Seite nutzen wir die bestehenden Ressourcen nicht! Für uns Hotelbetriebe ist dieses Gästepotential sehr wichtig, denn wir sind mehr Wetter und Saison unabhängiger als bei anderen Gästegruppen!“

----------


## steiggeist

*mit großer freude bringe ich euch dieses soeben  eingelangte email zur Kenntnis:*


_Liebe_ upmover_,

heute haben unsere Grünen Kollegen  im Parlament einen Antrag eingebracht der die Regierung auffordert die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen so zu ändern das eine generelle Öffnung von Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen möglich wird….

Der Antrag wurde vom Verkehrssprecher Georg Willi (Tirol), vom Sportsprecher Dieter Brosz (NÖ) und von Kolleginnen und Kollegen eingebracht und wird – aller Voraussicht nach – im Ausschuss für Sportangelegenheiten weiter beraten werden…

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan Hauer

--------------------------------------
Mag. Stefan Hauer
Klub der Grünen im Oö. Landtag
Landgutstraße 17
4040 Linz 
_


ENTSCHLIESSUNGSANTRAG 


der Abgeordneten Georg Willi, Dieter Brosz, Freundinnen und Freunde  


betreffend Öffnung der Forststraßen für Montainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker   


800.000 „einheimische“ Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer sowie zahlreiche Gäste in den Tourismusregionen suchen in Österreichs Wäldern und Bergen Erholung und sportliche Herausforderung. Dabei werden sie derzeit noch von rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen eingeschränkt, die in Nachbarstaaten und -regionen Österreichs wie Bayern, Südtirol oder Schweiz längst überwunden sind. Dies ist nicht zuletzt für die volkswirtschaftlich so bedeutsame Tourismus- und Freizeitwirtschaft Österreichs ein massiver Nachteil im Wettbewerb.  


 Vor 40 Jahren wurde mit dem Einbau entsprechender Regelungen ins Forstgesetz das Betretungsrecht im Wald im Sinne einer neuen „Wegefreiheit“ geregelt. Das Gesetz erlaubt seither beim Wandern, Spazierengehen und Skifahren das jederzeitige Betreten des Waldes zu Erholungszwecken – nicht jedoch beim Radfahren. Dass Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer 1975 in diese Wegefreiheit nicht einbezogen wurden, hat den simplen Grund, dass es noch keine Mountainbikes gab und daher kaum jemand daran dachte, mit dem Fahrrad auf Forststraßen oder gar auf sonstigen Routen im Wald die Natur zu genießen. 


Um die Nutzung von Forststraßen für Mountainbikerinnen und  Mountainbiker legal zu ermöglichen, müssen die Rechtsvorschriften entsprechend angepasst werden.  Ein Aspekt ist dabei auch Durchforsten und Vereinfachen der Rechtsvorschriften zwecks Stärkung der Eigenverantwortung sowie Aufwandsentlastung der Bürgerinnen und Bürger.  


Inzwischen treten neben Betroffeneninitiativen auch große mitgliederstarke Alpin- und Freizeitorganisationen wie der Alpenverein und die Naturfreunde für eine entsprechende Weiterentwicklung ein. Es ist dabei übereinstimmend Linie, dass Zufußgehende Vorrang genießen und dass andere berechtigte Interessen insbesondere des Naturschutzes und der Waldbewirtschaftung den nötigen Stellenwert behalten müssen.  


Die unterfertigten Abgeordneten fordern, das Radfahren so wie als Verkehrsmittel im Alltag auch als Sport auf den geeigneten Strecken im Gelände besser zu fördern, indem bestehende rechtliche Barrieren mit Augenmaß abgebaut werden. Die großteils aus öffentlichen Mitteln errichteten Forststraßen, die heute noch je nach Bundesland bis zu weit über 90 % für Radfahrende gesperrt sind, bieten aufgrund ihrer Auslegung für Schwer-Lkw genug Platz für ein Miteinander der verschiedenen Nutzerinnen und Nutzer und ihre Nutzung durch Radfahrende ist im Regelfall auch für die Umwelt gänzlich unbedenklich.   


Die unterfertigenden Abgeordneten stellen daher folgenden  


ENTSCHLIESSUNGSANTRAG  


Der Nationalrat wolle beschließen:  


Die Bundesregierung wird aufgefordert, einen Vorschlag für geänderte gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen vorzulegen, die die generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker ermöglichen.   


In formeller Hinsicht wird die Zuweisung an den Ausschuss für Sportangelegenheiten vorgeschlagen.

----------


## FLo33

Super!

----------


## steiggeist

Die* Kleine Zeitung Steiermark*, Samstag 11.7.


www.kleinezeitung.at/s/steier...legt-sich-quer


Der Wortschatz im Konflikt ums freie Wegerecht für Mountainbiker wieder einmal erweitert: „Teilenteignung“ ist das und angeblich gibt es eine  „eine radikal militante Gruppe an Extrembikern“ die hinter der Inititative steht :-) 
Kann es sein, dass es jetzt ein wenig gar lächerlich wird?




Die *Salzburger Nachrichten* berichten online über die nächste Trutzpartie am Untersberg kommenden Donnerstag, 16.7., 17:30 beim "Latschenwirt"


www.salzburg.com/nachrichten/...rg-auf-157592/


Ist wer von euch dabei?
www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie-unt...1a47130i1.html

----------


## steiggeist

Initiative im Sportauschuss 13.07.2015
*Grüne wollen Forststraßen für Mountainbiker öffnen*
http://www.heute.at/news/politik/art23660,1184914

----------


## FLo33

Naja, von einem klerikal-reaktionären Sch...blattl, wie der Kleinen Zeitung, erwarte ich mir nichts anderes.

Und jetzt hab ich tatsächlich einen Heute-Link angeklickt, Du solltest ein wenig dazuschreiben, was einen erwartet, ist nicht jeder so mutig  :Wink:

----------


## steiggeist

Was ist so schlecht am Artikel der "Kleinen Zeitung"?

----------


## steiggeist

auf ORF.at: Mountainbiker für freie Fahrt auf Forststraßen
Mit Abstimmung!
ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2721081/

----------


## noox

Diese Abstimmungen sind aber schon etwas dumm. 

Bei der Heute-Umfrage wird schon vorverurteilt ("nein, sie benehmen sich wie Rowdys ...") und auch die ORF-Frage ist nicht gscheiter. Je nach Sichtweise stört doch jeder. Das Wild die jungen Bäume, Forstarbeiten z.B. den Boden, Wanderer und Biker die Jäger und Besitzer, die Biker die Wanderer und umgekehrt  :Wink:

----------


## steiggeist

96 abgegeben Stimmen beim Heute - Beitrag

----------


## steiggeist

Was für mich interessant war, ist eine Erkenntnis vom vergangenen WE bei der Salzkammerguttrophy.
Wir waren drei Tage mit einem Stand in der Nähe des Zielgeländes.
Haben über 1000 Unterschriften gesammelt, die Leute haben sich teilweise angestellt, 100% positives Feedback.
Aber: weniger als 10% der Leute die wir angesprochen haben, wußten etwas von der "legal biken" oder der "freie fahrt" Initiative.
Da ist noch viel Luft nach oben drinn.
Leute, das Thema ist noch nicht bei den Kollegen angekommen!
Unsere Vernetzung ist wirklich noch ziemlich mau...

----------


## FLo33

Der Umstand, dass sie Titschenbacher die Plattform liefern und auch das letzte Wort lassen. Meiner Meinung nach ein tendenzieller Artikel.

----------


## steiggeist

Oberöstereich Heute: Konflikt Mountainbiker-Grundbesitzer-Jäger


tvthek.orf.at/program/Oberoes...aeger/10188332

----------


## steiggeist

> Der Umstand, dass sie Titschenbacher die Plattform liefern und auch das letzte Wort lassen. Meiner Meinung nach ein tendenzieller Artikel.


Natürlich könnte man ausführlicher über das Thema schreiben.
Zum Beispiel, dass es dieses Problem in diesem Umfang nur in Österreich gibt.

Meine Bitte, nein, mein Appell:
Wir dürfen nicht davon ausgehen, das uns wer hilft.
Wir sind eine so große Bevölkerungsgruppe, dass unser Anliegen nicht überhört werden kann.
Wir können die Sache selbst in die Hand nehmen.
Wir können unsere Sportkollegen motivieren, bei den www.Naturfreunden.at/freie-fahrt oader auf www.legalbiken.at zu "unterschreiben".
Wir können bei Demos teilnehemen.
Wir können unser Anliegen thematisieren.

Und dabei hilft jeder Artikel, jede Sendung.

----------


## steiggeist

Das Voting auf OOE.ORF.AT ist sehr komisch. Wir haben Berichte, dass trotzdem 50+ Leute "Überhaupt nicht" gestimmt haben der "Überhaupt nicht"% Anteil gesunken ist....
*BITTE GAS GEBEN!*




Anderer Schauplatz: Die Salzburger Trutzpartie-Geschichte schlägt Wellen....
salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2721281/Das Voting auf OOE.ORF.AT ist sehr komisch. Wir haben Berichte, dass trotzdem 50+ Leute "Überhaupt nicht" gestimmt haben der "Überhaupt nicht"% Anteil gesunken ist....


Anderer Schauplatz: Die Salzburger Trutzpartie-Geschichte schlägt Wellen....
salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2721281/

----------


## klamsi

> Das Voting auf OOE.ORF.AT ist sehr komisch. Wir haben Berichte, dass trotzdem 50+ Leute "Überhaupt nicht" gestimmt haben der "Überhaupt nicht"% Anteil gesunken ist....*BITTE GAS GEBEN!*

 Was ist daran komisch?Die Aktion vom M&M ist ja wunderbar...das kann ja dann die erste Trutzpartie werden bei der gefahren wird...  :Smile:

----------


## steiggeist

> Was ist daran komisch?


Bei den bisher vorgefundenen Votings hatten 50 Stimmen schon eine Auswirkung.

----------


## FLo33

Hab jetzt gerade mit 2 unterschiedlichen IPs abgestimmt und der Prozentsatz unter "Überhaupt nicht" hat sich nicht verändert...

----------


## klamsi

> Hab jetzt gerade mit 2 unterschiedlichen IPs abgestimmt und der Prozentsatz unter "Überhaupt nicht" hat sich nicht verändert...


Unter Hilfe& Info steht: 




> Dieses Voting endet am 17.7.2015 um 15.00 Uhr. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt ist keine Stimmabgabe mehr möglich, und es wird das Endergebnis angezeigt.    Wenn Sie bereits abgestimmt haben, werden Sie automatisch zum Zwischenergebnis weitergeleitet.*    Das Zwischenergebnis wird in regelmäßigen Abständen aktualisiert. Nach Stimmabgabe kann es einige Minuten dauern, bis Ihre Auswahl ins Zwischenergebnis einberechnet wird.*


Außerdem, wie stark sich das Ergebnis ändert hängt ja auch von der Zahl der bisher abgegebenen Stimmen ab und wieso sollte der Prozentsatz nich auch wieder sinken? Wenn im gleichen Zeitraum +100 für eine der anderen Optionen abgegeben werden...?

----------


## steiggeist

Wenn meine Überschlagsrechnung stimmt, dürften schon um die 2-3000 Biker ihre Stimme abgegeben haben!

----------


## klamsi

> Wenn meine Überschlagsrechnung stimmt, dürften schon um die 2-3000 Biker ihre Stimme abgegeben haben!


Demnach haben bereits 4444-6666 Menschen abgestimmt (schade dass die tatsächliche Zahl nicht mit veröffentlicht wird)? Kein Wunder dass sich da bei +50 stimmen nicht viel ändert.

Im Moment gehts übrigens abwärts....

----------


## steiggeist

hab mich jetzt ein bisserl gespielt:


Hat nach 5 Minuten leichte Änderung zum Guten bewirkt. 
Da sitzen am anderen Ende ein paar die so was machen, vermute ich....

----------


## q_FTS_p

Die Abstimmung is irgendwie für die Fisch...Die Argumente von der LWK und dem Landesjagdverband sind ja komplett daneben. Dass da viele auf "sehr" klicken wundert da nicht.

----------


## FLo33

Seh ich auch so. Die machen massiv Stimmung und versuchen die Wanderer, die sie ja ursprünglich auch nicht woll(t)en, auf ihre Seite zu holen.

----------


## steiggeist

Neuer Bericht auf salzburg.orf.at/


Biker: ÖVP gegen offene Forststraßen


Eine generelle Freigabe aller Forststraßen für Mountainbiker ist nicht in Sicht. Auf die aktuelle Forderung von Naturfreunden, Alpenverein und vielen Bikern gibt es besonders aus der ÖVP und von Grundbesitzern kein positives Echo.


Die Lösung mit Einzelverträgen für jeden Grundbesitzer funktioniere gut, Änderungen seien nicht nötig, heißt es aus der Volkspartei. Aktueller Anlass für die Diskussion in Salzburg ist eine Protestaktion von Naturfreunden und Mountainbikern am Donnerstagabend beim Latschenwirt am Fuß des Untersberges.


Weiter hier: salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2721413/

----------


## steiggeist

Salzburger Nachrichten online:


....Die Öffnung für einen Tag sei kein Gegenaktionismus, sondern die offizielle Legitimation der Protestkundgebung.


Das hält Mosler-Törnström für absurd. Die Demonstration sei völlig legal und den zuständigen Behörden gemeldet worden. "Es kann doch nicht im Sinne Mayr-Melnhofs sein, dass am Donnerstag jetzt auch Mopeds, Motorräder oder Autos am Untersberg unterwegs sind", ärgerte sie sich. "Die Argumente gegen eine Freigabe sind immer die gleichen: Unfälle, Haftungsfragen, Straßenschäden, verschrecktes Wild. Aber dort wo Tourismusverbände Kilometergeld für eine Öffnung bezahlen, ist von einer Gefahr für die Betriebsstätte Wald auf einmal keine Rede mehr."


ganzer Artikel hier: www.salzburg.com/nachrichten/...ahrbar-157948/

----------


## steiggeist

Trutzpartie Untersberg.


Wie Ihr in dem Video sehen könnt war das mehr als skurril. 
Ja es war auch gefährlich. 
Nachdem sich Max May-Melnhof jun. bei den Motocross fahren bedankt hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass diese engagiert waren. 
Offensichtlich war auch Max Mayr-Melnhof selbst unter den Motocrossfahren. 
Er kam nach dem Ende der Demo nochmals zur Einfahrt der umstrittenen Forststraße mit einem schwarzen Audi R8 Cabrio vorbei und entstieg diesem mit einer Motocrosshose. 
Wohl nicht die adäquate Bekleidung für dieses Fahrzeug.
Aber es zeigt sich immer mehr, Radfahren auf Forststraßen und Wegen provoziert Anzeigen, Besitz-und Unterlassungsklagen. 
Das Radschieben provoziert aber offensichtlich noch viel mehr, vielleicht weil es legal ist ?

----------


## FLo33

Kasperltheater! Und sehr entlarvend, kann man in Zukunft als Beispiel für die 3 Hauptargumente gegen die Öffnung der Straßen und Wege verwenden: 

Aufscheuchen des WildesFlurschäden durch MTBsHaftungsfrage wegen des Streckenzustands

Wenn die motorisierte Fraktion nichts dazu beiträgt, kann es doch auch bei den Fahrrädern kein Problem sein.

----------


## steiggeist

salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2721819/


Mich würde nur interessieren, von welchem Konsens Herr MMM spricht?
Meint er vielleicht diesen:
Radfahrer ‎dürfen‬ ja fragen ob sie fahren dürfenund Grundbesitzer dürfen nein sagen, und die Radfahrer dürfen ihnen nicht böse sein wenn sie dann angezeigt und auf Besitzstörung verklagt werden.

----------


## klamsi

Ich versteh die Aufregung um die Enduro/MX Fahrer nicht ganz. Wenn diese engagiert wurden um für unruhe zu sorgen dann würde ich sagen Ziel erreicht wenn man sich da jetzt draufsetzt.
Ich glaub man sollte sehr vorsichtig bei der Kritik gegenüber anderen Nutzergruppen wie z.B. Enduro/MX Fahrern sein. Im Prinzip ist das eine weitere Gruppe die von der Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist. Ob zu recht oder nicht ist eine andere Frage. Da brauchts glaub ich viel sensibilität auch wenn diese möglicherweise vom Grundbesitzer engagiert wurden. Solange mans nicht beweisen kann und die Medien das nicht auch so kommunizieren wie von euch vermutet stiftet das nur weiter unfrieden oder? Von dem her finde ich manche FB postings plus dazugehörige Kommentare nicht ganz glücklich. Aber das lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden.
Das die meisten Argumente nur bedingt halten ist mittlerweile ja keine neuigkeit mehr. Umso mehr erstaunts mich aber, dass selbst mit kleineren Einschränkungen die durchaus sinn machen können - zb. Temporäre Fahrverbote (während Dämmerung zb.) - recht unsensibel umgegangen wird. Trägt mMn nicht unbedingt zur Konfliktlösung bei. Aber vl. gehts darum auch gar nicht...

----------


## FLo33

Glaubst Du nicht, dass es ein Unterschied ist, ob ich mit dem MTB oder mit der Enduro einen Waldweg rauf fahre? Ich denke, damit holt man sich ein sehr zweischneidiges Schwert ins Repertoire! Denn als nächstes Arguement kommt eben von den Grundbesitzern, Jägern etc., dass sie bei Freigabe für MTB auch für die motorisierten Geländefahrzeuge freigeben müssen, mit dem Ziel die Wanderer dagegen aufzubringen. Win-Win

----------


## klamsi

> Glaubst Du nicht, dass es ein Unterschied ist, ob ich mit dem MTB oder mit der Enduro einen Waldweg rauf fahre? Ich denke, damit holt man sich ein sehr zweischneidiges Schwert ins Repertoire! Denn als nächstes Arguement kommt eben von den Grundbesitzern, Jägern etc., dass sie bei Freigabe für MTB auch für die motorisierten Geländefahrzeuge freigeben müssen, mit dem Ziel die Wanderer dagegen aufzubringen. Win-Win


Natürlich machts einen unterschied, dazu gibts auch einiges - wenn auch nicht genug - an wissenschaftlicher Literatur. Wens interessiert soll sich bei mir melden.
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es für die Diskussion etwas bringt wenn man selbst gegen andere Gruppen wettert. Meiner Meinung nach sollte das eigene Anliegen im Vordergrund stehen inkl. das harmonisches Miteinander mit anderen Nutzergruppen zu fördern (dazu gehören auch motorisierte Sportarten nicht nur Wanderer) was auch impliziert, dass man auf gerechtfertigte Bedenken der Grundeigentümer konstruktiv eingeht.

Is a bissl wie in da Schui, wer sich provozieren lasst hat schon verloren...  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Kein Endurofahrer würd sich für solch eine Störaktion hergeben, ganz im Gegenteil, da wird auch um jede legale Möglichkeit gekämpft.

Ich schätze eher, es ging die Runde, daß zu diesem Tag diese Strecke legal befahren werden darf und dementsprechend kamen einige Lokals vorbei und hatten ihren Spaß, ohne zu wissen, warum die Radlfahrer überhaupt da sind.

----------


## noox

Mich würde ja interessieren, wo diese 40% sind. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, rund um Tourismus-Gebiete, die die Mountainbiker als Kunden entdeckt haben.

Wenn ich mich 1-4 Stunden ins Auto setze und recherchiere, wo ich am besten Mountainbike, dann findet man ja immer mehr Regionen, wo das Angebot für Mountainbiker immer weiter ausgebaut wird. 

Blöd ist halt, dass grad rund um die Zentralräume, wie z.B. Salzburg es relativ schlecht ausschaut. Also mal schnell auf's Bike schwingen und ohne Auto eine Runde fahren ist meist illegal.


Das mit den motorisierten Fahrzeugen auf den Forstraßen war schon eine ziemlich schräge Aktion. Das ist doch noch mal ein ganz andere Sache. Und was soll da bitte Spaß machen mit einer MX auf einer Schotterstraße zu fahren (wenn man diszipliniert fährt ohne die Straße kaputt zu machen oder andere zu gefährden).

----------


## mankra

Im Video war keine MX zu sehen  :Wink: Nicht jeder MTBler ist auch DHler und nicht jedes Moped mit Stollenreifen ist eine MX. Aber stimmt schon, Schotterweg Heizen mit einer Enduro ist ungefähr gleich lustig, wie mit dem MTB: 1x bißerl auf HighSpeed zu fahren ganz witzig, aber dann auch schnell langweilig.

----------


## steiggeist

Streitschrift gegen "legal biken" und "freie fahrt" im Bauernjournal / Forst vom 15.7.2015.




Interessant sind die Beispiele für die von der Landwirtschaftskammer geforderte "Vetragslösung":
1) *Tirol*: wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, basiert das MTB-Modell auf dem Konzept "Bergwelt gemeinsam erleben", das unter anderem auf diesen Säulen fußt: Keine Sperren/keine Strafen, Lenkung durch hochqualitatives Angebot
2) *Bad Kleinkirchheim*: Emanuela Krainer von "Nockbike" ist eine klare befürworterin der Initiative "freie Fahrt" der Naturfreunde. 


Für ausgeschilderte und beworbene Strecken kann (unserer Meinung nach) Entgelt bezahlt/verlangt werden.


Und zu den 27.000 km offiziellen MTB Strecken: in der Steiermark, wo es angeblich 5.000km geben soll, haben wir keine 300km gefunden die auf nicht für öffentlichen Verkehr bestimmten Straßen verlaufen.

----------


## steiggeist

Rund um Innsbruck wird gebaut.
Bei Ballungsraümen sicher ein "Muss", um Wanderwege zu entlasten.


www.blogtirol.at/2015/07/drop...mountainbiker/

----------


## mankra

Das mit der Enteignung liest man in letzter Zeit öfters. 
Mit diesem Schreckensszenario wird wohl versucht, die Grundstücksbesitzer dagegen einzustimmen.
Darauf sollte stärker eingegangen werden, daß es nicht ums Eigentumsrecht, sondern nur um Recht zur Mitbenützung vorhandener Wege geht, gleichzusetzen der Wegefreiheit für Wanderer.

Zumindest in der steirischen "Kleine Zeitung" gabs einige Lesebriefe contra Wegefreiheit für Radlfahrer.

----------


## noox

Mich nervt dieses wiederholt verwendete und offensichtlich abwertend gemeinte "Spaßgesellschaft". 

Generell finde ich es schade, dass Menschen/Gruppen immer auf Konfrontation gehen müssen, anstatt auch mal zu versuchen die Situation der anderen Menschen/Gruppen zu verstehen. 

Aber zurück zur Spaßgesellschaft. Ja, ich gehe Mountainbiken, um etwa für meinen Körper zu tun, mit Freunde was unternehme, sinnvoll meine Freizeit zu verbringen, die Natur genießen, im Bikepark auch mal einen Adrenalinkick zu holen. Ja: um Spaß zu haben!

Aber was man nicht vergessen darf: Tourismus spielt eine große Rolle in Österreich. Ohne diese "Spaßgesellschaft" gäb's den aber gar nicht. Ohne Tourismus wäre auch die Frage, wie lange wir uns die Landschaftspflege leisten wollen. Zumindest im Agrarbereich muss ja massiv gefördert werden. Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich hab nichts gegen diese Förderungen. Nur wenn mir jemand abspricht Spaß haben zu dürfen ...

Und sind nicht auch Jagden seit Jahrhunderten nicht nur Arbeit sondern teils auch gesellschaftliche Ereignisse, wo es dann auch um "Spaß haben" geht?

----------


## noox

> Zumindest in der steirischen "Kleine Zeitung" gabs einige Lesebriefe contra Wegefreiheit für Radlfahrer.


 Bei uns in den Salzburger Nachrichten auch.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass man die Sache auf rationaler Ebene lösen wird, schon gar nicht, so lange es die ÖVP gibt.

----------


## steiggeist

Die "Eigentumsgeschichte" ist so alt wie das Thema,zum Beispiel:

die Petition von 2007
www.parlament.gv.at/PAKT/VHG/...ame_082514.pdf

und die Stellungnahme des Lebensministeriums
www.parlament.gv.at/PAKT/VHG/...ig_089646.html




> Denn die gesetzliche Verpflichtung der Waldeigentümer zur Duldung des Radfahrens auf Forststraßen - somit die Ausweitung der derzeit auf das „Betreten und Aufenthalten zu Erholung" beschränkten Legalservitut - würde nicht nur eine weitere Einschränkung des Eigentumsrechtes bedeuten, sondern darüber hinaus zu einer einseitigen Abwälzung der damit verbundenen Nachteile auf die Waldeigentümer führen.


Der gepostete Artikel zeigt den Unwillen der Grundeigentümer hier sachlich zu diskutieren, und dass die Landwirtschaftskammer nicht bereit ist aufzuklären, sondern lieber noch mehr Benzin ins Feuer schüttet.

Wir haben die Argumentation für "legal biken" hier knackig zusammengefaßt:
derstandard.at/2000014479551/...-Nebelgranaten

Noch zur Info:
Durch den Antrag der Grünen liegt das ganze jetzt im Parlament, und wird im Herbst ins Plenum kommen.
Die SPÖ macht mit ihrern Landesorganisationen Wirbel in der Sache.
Die Arbeitsgruppe des "Walddialoges" des Landwirtschaftsministerium wird(muss) sich im Herbst mit der Sache weiter beschäftigen. Auch wir sind da dabei, und werden versuchen weitere Leute, die der Landwirtschaftskammer nicht nach den Mund reden, dazu zu bekommen.
Auch die Naturfreunde haben noch einiges in der Sache vor.
Was AV macht, ist noch nicht am Tableau.

Die Argumente sind auf beiden Seiten Ausgetauscht. 
Jetzt geht es um ein gutes "Standing" für die Verhandlungen im Herbst.

Was kannst du dazu beitragen?

Und das Vorleben von "fair play" am Bike, ganz besonders der Umgang mit anderen am Weg: "Bremsen und Grüßen".

Jeder kann sich ein paar "Flugblätter" ausdrucken, und die auf der Tour/im Park verteilen.
Noch massiver wirken würde, wenn sich jeden Tag ein anderer am Anninger Parkplatz am Bockerl oder entlang der Schwarzenbergallee aufstellen würde.
Das ganze analog in Graz, Innsbruck, Salzburg und Linz.
So könnten wir bis zum Ende des Sommers sicher die Hälfte der österreichischen Biker erreichen.
Wir sind nicht so gut organisiert wie die Bauern und Jäger, die monatliche mehrere Zeitungen bekommen, wo sie auf "Linie" eingeschworen werden.

"Die Medien" würden auch ganz anders reagieren, wenn einmal wirklich viele zu einer Trutzpartie kommen, nicht gerade Ein- Zweihundert. Zum Beispiel nächsten Sonntag um 10:00 in Seckau/STMK

Das sind alles Dinge die in unserer Macht liegen, für die brauchen wir niemand anderem, die müssen WIR machen.
All diese Sachen liegen in unserer Hand. 
Wenn WIR das gemacht haben, werden sich weitere Möglichkeiten von selbst ergeben!

----------


## mankra

> Ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass man die Sache auf rationaler Ebene lösen wird, schon gar nicht, so lange es die ÖVP gibt.


Wir sollten das politische Farbenspiel hier raushalten, führt nur zu Streitgespräche und verhärtete Fronten (auch dies läßt sich nicht auf rationaler Ebene zu Ende diskutieren).




> Der gepostete Artikel zeigt den Unwillen der Grundeigentümer hier sachlich zu diskutieren, und dass die Landwirtschaftskammer nicht bereit ist aufzuklären, sondern lieber noch mehr Benzin ins Feuer schüttet.


Ich hab die ganzen Links jetzt nicht gelesen (kann mir vorstellen, was drinnen steht).
Klar vertritt die LK die Interessen Ihrer Mitglieder und Berufstandes, so wie Du auch Deine/unsere Interessen vertrittst.
Man muß natürlich auch die Sicht der Gegenseite anerkennen:
Warum sollte ein Grundstücksbesitzer Radlfahrer durchfahren lassen, welchen Vorteil hat er davon?
Welche Nachteile sieht er stattdessen?




> Die Argumente sind auf beiden Seiten Ausgetauscht.


Einmal auszutauschen wird zu wenig sein, dies wird noch länger und vielfach nötig sein.

----------


## steiggeist

> Wir sollten das politische Farbenspiel hier raushalten, führt nur zu Streitgespräche und verhärtete Fronten (auch dies läßt sich nicht auf rationaler Ebene zu Ende diskutieren).


Das ist längst ein politisches Farbenspiel.




> Warum sollte ein Grundstücksbesitzer Radlfahrer durchfahren lassen, welchen Vorteil hat er davon?
> Welche Nachteile sieht er stattdessen?


Privates EIgentum ist wichtig. Die Gesetzteslage in Österreich erlaubt dem Waldbesitzer wesentlich mehr und intensivere Nutzung als im übrigen Europa. 
Das gilt insbesondere auch für die Jagd. 
*Wie schon gesagt:* Der Aufenthalt in der Natur zu Erholung mit nur durch Körperkraft betriebenen Sportgeräten muss grundsätzlich frei möglich sein. Das ist in Österreich auch schon fast der Fall: Wandern, Langlaufen, Schifahren... Was fehlt ist Radfahren auf Straßen und Wegen, auf eigene Gefahr, mit Nachrangig gegenüber allen anderen Wegbenutzern. Und das werden wir erreichen!





> Einmal auszutauschen wird zu wenig sein, dies wird noch länger und vielfach nötig sein.


das ist zu sehr aus de Zusammenhang zitiert. Bitte so verstehen:




> Wir haben die Argumentation für "legal biken" hier knackig zusammengefaßt:
> derstandard.at/2000014479551/...-Nebelgranaten
> 
> Noch zur Info:
> Durch den Antrag der Grünen liegt das ganze jetzt im Parlament, und wird im Herbst ins Plenum kommen.
> Die SPÖ macht mit ihrern Landesorganisationen Wirbel in der Sache.
> Die Arbeitsgruppe des "Walddialoges" des Landwirtschaftsministerium wird(muss) sich im Herbst mit der Sache weiter beschäftigen. Auch wir sind da dabei, und werden versuchen weitere Leute, die der Landwirtschaftskammer nicht nach den Mund reden, dazu zu bekommen.
> Auch die Naturfreunde haben noch einiges in der Sache vor.
> Was AV macht, ist noch nicht am Tableau.
> ...

----------


## FLo33

> Wir sollten das politische Farbenspiel hier raushalten, führt nur zu Streitgespräche und verhärtete Fronten (auch dies läßt sich nicht auf rationaler Ebene zu Ende diskutieren).


Es lässt sich halt schwer raushalten, wenn die Zuteilung zu den Positionen so eindeutig ist. Die ablehnende Haltung und die Stimmungsmache kommt aus parteinahen Organisationen und Gruppen. 





> Ich hab die ganzen Links jetzt nicht gelesen (kann mir vorstellen, was drinnen steht).
> Klar vertritt die LK die Interessen Ihrer Mitglieder und Berufstandes, so wie Du auch Deine/unsere Interessen vertrittst.
> Man muß natürlich auch die Sicht der Gegenseite anerkennen:
> Warum sollte ein Grundstücksbesitzer Radlfahrer durchfahren lassen, welchen Vorteil hat er davon?
> Welche Nachteile sieht er stattdessen?


Das frage ich mich auch. Welche Nachteile hat ein Waldbesitzer? Kein vernünftiger Mensch wird was dagegen haben, wenn Forststraßen, auf denen gearbeitete wird für die Dauer der Arbeiten absolute No-Go-Zone sind. Aber abseits davon, welche Nachteile entstehen dem Eigentümer? Ich verstehe die Ängste ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig, es wird ja nicht so sein, dass auf einmal Horden von Radfahrern ständig und auf allen Strecken gleichzeitig "einfallen" werden. Wir fahren ja jetzt auch schon, nur halt "Gesetz-elastisch" und zum Teil geduldet. Eine Freigabe kommt ja nicht einer plötzlichen Vervielfachung des Publikums gleich.
Meiner Erfahrung nach sind es die Jäger bzw. die Eigentümer von solch großen Waldgebieten, die eine Eigenjagd ermöglichen, die sich wirklich sträuben. Die sehen ihre Privilegien gefährdet und wollen den "Pöbel" nicht in ihrem Revier haben, müssen eh schon die Wanderer dulden.





> Einmal auszutauschen wird zu wenig sein, dies wird noch länger und vielfach nötig sein.


Davon ist auszugehen.

----------


## FLo33

> (...)
> *Wie schon gesagt:* Der Aufenthalt in der Natur zu Erholung mit nur durch Körperkraft betriebenen Sportgeräten muss grundsätzlich frei möglich sein. Das ist in Österreich auch schon fast der Fall: Wandern, Langlaufen, Schifahren... Was fehlt ist Radfahren auf Straßen und Wegen, auf eigene Gefahr, mit Nachrangig gegenüber allen anderen Wegbenutzern. Und das werden wir erreichen!


This!

----------


## klamsi

> Das frage ich mich auch. Welche Nachteile hat ein Waldbesitzer? Kein vernünftiger Mensch wird was dagegen haben, wenn Forststraßen, auf denen gearbeitete wird für die Dauer der Arbeiten absolute No-Go-Zone sind. Aber abseits davon, welche Nachteile entstehen dem Eigentümer?


Wie schon geschrieben, manche Ängste sind nicht ganz rational aber ein paar dinge gibts glaub ich doch auf die man eingehen müsste. Mein Paradebeispiel, fahren in der Dämmerung bzw. Nightrides. Wenn der Lokale Jäger grad auf Pirsch ist oder halt seinen Soll Abschuss machen muss dann kann das schon stören wenn um 20:00 Uhr noch jemand mitm Mountainbike daherkommt (aber ja, Wanderer stören da genauso). Außerdem muss man leider auch sagen, dass sich viele Menschen in der Natur ziemlich respektlos verhalten (Müll usw.). Bsp. das ich gerade gehört habe (glaubhafte Quelle  :Wink:  ) ist, dass jemand mitten aufn Weg scheisst bzw. hintern Holzstoss. Dass da der Besitzer an Rappel kriegt wundert mich nicht.
Die Haftungsfrage ist möglicherweise auch nicht so klar geregelt wies immer dargestellt wird? Es gibt ja ein paar Fälle die bis zum OGH gewandert sind wo man sich fragen muss wie der MTBer überhaupt auf die idee kommt zu klagen (gut sowas gibts immer). Das reicht aber mMn schon aus dass sich ein Grundbesitzer gut überlegt ob er sich ein mögliches Gerichtsverfahren antun will oder ned lieber gleich alles sperrt.

Ich glaub Kompromissbereitschaft bräuchts von beiden Seiten und einen guten Dialog. Möglicherweise über eine neutrale, kompetente Schlichtungsstelle (wunschdenken). Sonst geht des nu so aus wie in Griechenland.  :Tongue:

----------


## steiggeist

@Klamsi, 

Ganz Allgemein: Wenn man nur auf die Ausnahmen schaut, bekommt man den Normalfall nicht geregelt.

Zur Haftung:
Das haben wir schon ein paar mal durchgekaut.
Dazu jetzt noch ein paar Anmerkungen:

1) Der Ansatz der Naturfreunde stellt die Biker von der Haftung den Wanderer gleich.

2) Verklagt zu werden gehört zu den allgemeinen Lebensrisiken. Prinzipiell kann jeder jeden anderen jederzeit verklagen [1]. Ob er dann auch Recht bekommt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, und nur darauf kommt's im Ergebnis an. Selbst wenn die Rechtslage eindeutig wäre (Fahrradfahren nur auf eigene Gefahr!) sind Klagen prinzipiell zulässig.
[1] Mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen (Immunität)

Das Thema wird in einigen Kremien diskutiert werden....
Dabei werden wir ja sehen, ob es Kompromissbereitschaft gibt, und wenn ja, wie sie aussieht.

Vielleicht gibt's auch irgendeinen "politischen Kuhhandel"

Auf alle Fälle: viele organisierte Mountainbiker sind für unserer Sache sicher gut!

----------


## steiggeist

legalbiken wird auch international beobachtet.Das ENDURO Mountainbike Magazin berichtet anlässlich der Trutzpartie am Untersberg:enduro-mtb.com/wegerecht-wahn...n-oesterreich/Edit noox: Beim Link gab's ein Problem - sollte jetzt passen.

----------


## steiggeist

Was ist denn da mit den Kommentaren los?
www.meinbezirk.at/flachgau/ch...-d1420811.html

----------


## steiggeist

*Wie die Salzburger Bauern auf Linie eingeschworen werden....*







Auch gegen den AV gibt es einen Rundumschlag. Die Naturfreunde werden nicht gewürdigt, dafür bekommt Gudrun Mosler-Törnström ordentlich "Fett" ab.


Sonst immer die selbe alte Leier vom "Betriebsgelände Forststraße", auf dem ich nicht mit dem Fahrrad, aber mit dem Kinderwagen fahren darf.
Der Klassiker mit der Haftung darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen...


An der Lobbyarbeit dieser Interessensgemeinschaft sollten wir uns aber ein Beispiel nehmen, wobei wir uns aber lieber näher an die Faktenlage halten!

----------


## steiggeist

Eine vielleicht interessante Unterhaltung zu einem Facebook-Post von Gudrun Molser Törnström (2. Landtagspräsidentin Salzburg).
Wolfgang Breitfuß, Direktor, Tourismusverband Saalbach Hinterglemm hat sich dazu zu Wort gemeldet:


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6567154&type=1

----------


## hhacks

Wer ist denn am Sonntag bei der Trutzpartie in Seckau (1 Autostunde von Graz) aller dabei?
Gibt ja doch a paar Steirer da unter uns...

 :Flame:  Talk the talk - do you walk the walk?

----------


## Tyrolens

Die sollen aufpassen, dass Eigentum in 20, 30 Jahren überhaupt noch einen Rechtsanspruch darstellt.So, wie sich die Welt derzeit im Wandel befindet, ist alles möglich. War ja vor 60, 70 Jahren schon mal so.

----------


## steiggeist

Die Argumentation gegen das Radfahren mit dem "Eingriff ins Eigentum" schon etwas "strange" ;-)

Hier ein Kommentar von unseren Nachbarn:

Wer Radfahren als Teilenteignung wahrnimmt, hat aus bayerischer Sicht ein ernsthaftes gesundheitliches Problem.

www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/legal...#post-13114528

----------


## noox

Es ist echt unverständlich, dass man auf einer staatlichen (Bundesforste) oder mit öffentlicher Unterstützung gebauten Forstraße nicht Mountainbiken darf. 

Bei einer reinen privaten Straße muss man natürlich verstehen, dass die Grundstückseigentümer was dagegen haben. Sie haben dadurch ja definitiv keine Vorteil. Im Idealfall haben sie auch keine Nachteile, aber es könnten Nachteile entstehen.

Das Blöde ist, dass die gesetztliche Grenze - was im Wald erlaubt ist und was nicht - genau vor den Mountainbikern gezogen wurde  :Frown: 



@Tyrolens: Ich hoffe trotzdem nicht, dass es soweit kommt. Ohne Eigentum funktioniert das System auch nicht.

----------


## steiggeist

Das selbe was du jetzt über Radfahrer sagst, hat bis 1975 für Fußgeher, Schwammerlsucher und Schitourengeher gegolten, und es ist jetzt kein Thema mehr, ob ein Grundeigentümer diese Erholungssuchenden zu dulden hat oder nicht.

Da die Gesetzeslage nun in Österreich so ist, wird sie so ausgenützt:

Kleinere Grundbesitzer wollen Kleingeld für Fahrrechte herausschlagen.
Großgrunbesitzer wollen mit allen Mitteln die Radler draussen halten, damit sie höchste Pachten für ihre Jagden verlangen können.

Wir von upmove wollen die Freigabe von Forststraßen und Wegen für Radfahrer, natürlich auf eigene Gefahr und mit Nachrang gegenüber allen anderen Wegbenutzern: Diese Besitzstörungsklagen und Anzeigen mussen in Österreich ein Ende haben.

Auch das für offizielle Strecken auf Forststraßen und Wegen ein Vertrag samt Entgelt abbeschlossen werden soll befürworten wir.
Auch ist es selbstverständlich, dass Trails nur in Abstimmung mit dem Grundeigentümer gebaut werden können.

----------


## tecxx

Sehr geehrter Herr Breitfuss,

mit großem Erstaunen stelle ich fest, dass sie offensichtlich kein großes Interesse daran haben, den Irrsinn „Mountainbike Verbot in Österreichs Bergen“ zu beenden.
Wie sonst sollte ich verstehen, dass sie die Aktionen von Upmove nicht gutheißen?

Nur zu ihrer Information: wir sind jedes Jahr 3x im Sommer Gast in Saalbach zum Biken.
Wenn sie daran Interesse haben, dass das auch weiter so bleibt, sollten sie vielleicht ihren Standpunkt überdenken.
Denn wenn wir das Gefühl bekommen, ein unliebsamer Gast zu sein, gibt es mittlerweile genügend Alternativen.

mfg...

----------


## steiggeist

:Wink:   :Thumb Up:

----------


## steiggeist

www.sportaktiv.com/de/news/we...-mountainbiker

----------


## BoB

Vielleicht sollte man in der Öffentlichkeit auch stärker kommunizieren, dass das Forstgesetz von 1975 eigentlich ein ziemlicher Pfusch ist und sowieso aktualisiert/reformiert gehört. Es kommt ja zB zu der absurden Situation, dass Schifahren im Wald legal ist, aber das Rodeln nicht. Wenn ich im Winter biken gehe (natürlich verboten) sehe ich auch viele Menschen, die im Wald rodeln und die könnten eigentlich genauso angezeigt werden (nur weiß das kein Mensch).  Vielleicht gibt es sogar MTB-Gegner, die im Wald rodeln gehen.  :Big Grin: 
Und ist auf Forststrassen, die fürs MTB freigegeben sind dann auch das Rodeln erlaubt?  :Confused:  Und im Winter sind die Strecken ja fürs MTB nicht freigegeben, heisst das dann auch, im Winter ist Rodeln verboten? Das wäre ja der Gipfel der Absurdität.

In Ö scheint der Gesetzgeber ohnehin ein gestörtes Verhältnis zum unmotorisierten Verkehr zu haben. Am Wochenende habe ich im Standard gelesen, dass es Kindern in Ö nicht erlaubt ist, mit einem Mini-Scooter ohne Aufsichtsperson (min. 16 Jahre) am Gehsteig zu fahren. Ausgenommen, das Kind besitzt einen sog. Fahrradführerschein, ist ja logisch. In Ö ist zum Autofahren ja auch ein Lokführerausweis nötig. Wo ist bloß der Kopf-gegen-die-Wand-Smilie??  
Tausende Schüler verwenden so ein Ding täglich, um in die Schule zu fahren und vor den Schulen gibts dafür eigene Abstellmöglichkeiten wie für Fahrräder. In zB Deutschland ist das auch ohne Ausweis überhaupt kein Problem. O-Ton von irgendeiner Beamtin: "Das Gesetzt gibts zwar, wird aber eh nicht exekutiert." Ja warum ändert man das Sch...gesetz dann nicht einfach damit man sich nicht dauernd in einer rechtlichen Grauzone bewegen muss??? 

Ich war auch die letzte Woche ein paar Tage in Oberösterreich auf Urlaub und bin auch ein paar (legale) MTB-Touren gefahren, zu 99% Strasse und Forststrasse. Ich bin an ziemlich vielen Verbotsschildern vorbeigefahren und wenn ich ein Tourist aus dem Ausland wäre, wäre ich nun der Überzeugung, dass die wichtigsten Wörter in Ö "verboten" (welches mitunter auch den Zusatz "strengstens" beinhalten kann) und "anzeigen" sind  :Big Grin: 

Und bei der Spassgesellschaft bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie noox. Immer wenn ich irgendwo sinngemäß lese "der Spassgesellschaft kann kein allgemeiner Zutritt zum Wald gewährt werden" denke ich immer "aha, die wollen die Jäger aus dem Wald schmeissen, na ich wünsch dafür viel Glück".

----------


## hhacks

:Yeah That:

----------


## steiggeist

Neues Statement der Naturfreunde:


www.naturfreunde.at/berichte/...voraussetzung/

----------


## steiggeist

Zur Lage der Biker in Innsbruck:


https://www.6020online.at/ausgaben/a...und-wartezeit/

----------


## steiggeist

*Deutscher Alpenverein*
Mountainbiken Positionen und Handlungsempfehlungen
Beschlossen vom Verbandsrat des DAV am 03./04.07.2015


Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: sympatische preusische Geradlinigkeit  :Wink: 




Auszüge:


_Mountainbikesport hat sich vom Trendsport längst zum Breitensport entwickelt. Als relativ neue
Spielform des Bergsports erfreut sich das Mountainbiken weltweit großer Beliebtheit und wird
gerne auch mit anderen Bergsportdisziplinen verbunden. Deren traditionelles Spektrum ist mit dem
Mountainbiken um eine moderne, ökologisch verträgliche und spannende Spielart mit vielen Facetten
reicher geworden. Das „Bergrad“ in seiner heutigen Form eröffnet vielfältige Einsatzbereiche
und verschafft Zugänge zu sehr unterschiedlichen Erlebniswelten. Bemerkenswert ist dabei die Mischung
der verschieden Ausdifferenzierungen des Mountainbikens. Marathonisti nutzen beispielsweise
auch den Bikepark, Bikebergsteiger fahren auch klassische Touren, Tourenfahrer gehen
auch auf die Dirtstrecke, Dirt-Jumper fahren auch Touren.
_


_
Der DAV setzt sich dafür ein, dass Wege aller Art grundsätzlich von Wanderern und Mountainbikern gemeinsam genutzt werden können. Er appelliert an beide Gruppen, sich mit Respekt, Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme zu begegnen. Mountainbiker passen ihre Fahrweise dem jeweiligen Fußgängerverkehr an und gewähren im Bedarfsfall Vorrang.


Wenn eine Lenkung notwendig wird, gibt der DAV differenzierten Lösungen den Vorzug vor pauschalen Sperrungen und Verboten
_


_Bikebergsteigen Im neuen Trend des Bikebersteigens werden Aspekte des klassischen Bergsteigens mit Aspekten des Bikesports gekoppelt. Unter Berücksichtigung der Eignung der Routen, der gewissenhaften Tourenplanung und einem hohen Maß an Selbsteinschätzung und alpiner Kompetenz, einem umfassenden Wissen über Flora und Fauna und einem passenden Sozialverhalten werden Gipfelerlebnisse mit dem Mountainbike vom DAV als eine mögliche Ausdifferenzierung angesehen, deren Ausübung aber zugunsten einer geringen Frequentierung nicht aktiv gefördert werden muss.
_


_Der DAV setzt sich für einen freien Zugang zur Natur für den Bergsport ein, solange Belange des Natur- und Umweltschutzes und die berechtigten Interessen anderer Nutzungsgruppen angemessen 
berücksichtigt werden. Dies gilt auch für das Mountainbiken auf Wegen. Einschränkungen müssen differenziert und sachgerecht erfolgen.
_

----------


## FLo33

Gutes Statement!

----------


## steiggeist

legal biken ist im Wahlkampf angekommen: www.nachrichten.at/oberoester...;art71,1940456

----------


## steiggeist

Das Thema bleibt beliebt bei den österreichischen Zeitungen


das hier ist ja ein ganz ordentlicher Kurier Artikel, auch wenn hier die Gegenseite wieder einmal recht ausführlich ihre Nebelgranaten werden kann....
kurier.at/chronik/niederoeste...ld/146.632.129


hier ein eher skurieler Artikel in der Salzburger Krone
MMM auf Radl und als Schafhirte. 
Sind 50 Schafe ein "schlagendes Argument" gegen die Öffnung der Forststraßen? ;-)
https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...b6&oe=5648BAF7

----------


## steiggeist

*WICHTIG!*


*BITTE DIESE UMFRAGE AUSFÜLLEN UND WEITER VERTEILEN!*


www.spea.at/mountainbiken

----------


## FLo33

Kann es leider nicht ausfüllen, scheint ein Cookie Problem zu geben.

----------


## steiggeist

ja, musst du aktivieren - bitte...

----------


## hhacks

Done - bei der Frage nach dem Betrag den man für Ausbau/Freigabe von Wegenetz zu leisten bereit ist, fehlt der Zeitraum. (Jährlich? Einmalzahlun?) Ich bin von jährlich ausgegangen. Vielleicht kann man das noch präzesieren.

----------


## tecxx

done.

----------


## steiggeist

Hier ein Beitrag auf "Bergwelten"


Auszug:
_WIE ES WEITERGEHT


In einem Punkt sind sich ÖAV und Upmove derzeit einig: die Lösung des Problems scheint nur mehr über die Änderung des Forstgesetzes möglich. „Man hat schon versucht, auf vertraglicher Basis Mountainbike-Strecken zu etablieren. Leider haben die meisten Waldbesitzer daran kein Interesse“, sagt Dietmar Gruber. Auch Peter Kapelari sagt, der Alpenverein werde nicht in Gespräche mit Interessenvertretungen der Wald- und Grundbesitzer eintreten, solange es keine sachliche Basis dafür gebe: „Solange hier so polarisierend kommuniziert wird, sehen wir hier keinen Sinn. Wir werden unsere Argumente aber weiter in der Öffentlichkeit vorbringen.“
_
www.bergwelten.com/news/3-ans...en-oesterreich

----------


## steiggeist

"legal biken" im Editorial von "DER ANBLICK", einer Jagdzeitung.


www.anblick.at/wp-content/upl...9_Einblick.pdf


Interessant ist meines Erachtens, das unser Anliegen hier sehr Ernst genommen und eine Gesetzesänderung wird als "bevorstehend" bezeichnet wird.

[Nachtrag]
der ganze Artikel
bikeboard.at/Board/attachment...2&d=1441789956
bikeboard.at/Board/attachment...3&d=1441789956

----------


## steiggeist

Der europäische Mountainbiker...
Hier ist die Infografik zum Ergebnis der IMBA Umfrage vom vergangenen Frühjahr.
Denke, das paßt zum Thema.
imba-europe.com/news/outcomes...-now-available


Direkter Link zur Infografik: imba-europe.com/sites/default...PHIC_final.pdf

----------


## steiggeist

Nicht die Grenze zwischen Serbien und Ungarn, sondern zwischen Pinzgau und Kitzbühler Alpen.

----------


## steiggeist

aktuelles aus der Jagdliteratur:


zur Info, das Titelbild:

----------


## steiggeist

Ab gerade diese Einladung  im Posteingang gesehen.
Ist wer von euch auch dabei?

----------


## georg

Ein normaler Mittwoch Arbeitstag? Bei mir kurz vor einer DR, müßte mir Urlaub nehmen, absolut unmöglich.
Da können wohl nur Großgrundbesitzer und Jäger teilnehmen. Der Rest der Bevölkerung muß arbeiten.  :Wink:   :Mr Purple:

----------


## noox

Wäre dann aber interessant zu  Erfahren was da rauskommt.

----------


## steiggeist

Fühlt ihr euch "unterinformiert"? ;-)
Wir werden selbstverständlich bericheten!

----------


## steiggeist

"legal biken" einmal mehr auf der politischen Bühne:


upmove wird mit Dietmar als "Experte" teilnehmen!

----------


## steiggeist

Bei der großen Tourismus-Fachtagung theALPS 2015 in Moena, Trentino (ITA), diskutierten Branchengrößen Anfang September, inwiefern Bike-Tourismus die alpine Sommerentwicklung "dynamisieren" wird. 


Wir haben im Zuge der Berichterstattung von diesem Event mündlich erfahren, dass im Trentino auch die aktuelle Gesetzeslage bezüglich des Befahrens von Wegen geändert wird:


Die aktuell gültige Variante der der "Zwei Meter Regel" fällt!
Das Fahren auf Steigen und Wegen wird ausdrücklich erlaubt, wobei eine Beschilderung Biker auf "besonders geeignete Wege lenken soll.
Es wird ein normiertes Verfahren geben, um einzelne Wege exclusiv für Fußgänger zu reservieren.


DAS FINDEN WIR VORBILDLICH, und ist in etwa das, was wir uns auch für Österreich wünschen!


Hier ein Video und die Presseaussendung zu theALPS 2015

----------


## FLo33

Die Nachbarländer machen es vor! Träum...

----------


## steiggeist

salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2733299/


Wir waren heute in Salzburg bei dieser Ausschusssitzung als "Experten" dabei.
Wir konnten auf alle vorgebrachten Einwände sachliche Gegendarstellungen vorbringen.
Leider konnte auf die Argumentation von Hubert Stock (Respektiere deine Grenzen), wonach 300 m links und rechts einer von Mountainbiker befahren Forststraße "das Wild keine Ruhe findet", nicht mehr eingegangen werden.
Außer uns deklarierte sich von den "Experten" auch Dr. Edgar Atzgersberger von der Arbeiterkammer klar als Befürworter der Freigabe der Forststraßen.
Leider nutze das Alles nichts...
Doch war es abzusehen, dass hier kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen war.
Auf alle Fälle kämpfen wir weiter :
Es wird ein ereignisreicher Herbst werden!

----------


## steiggeist

Diesen Artikel aus dem Maqazin der Naturfreunde NÖ will ich euch nicht vorenthalten ;-)





> Hölle ist, wo Grundeigentümer die Polizisten sind
> 
> 
> Kennen Sie den Spruch von der Europäischen Einigung? Der Himmel ist dort, wo die Briten die Polizisten sind, die Franzosen die Köche, die Deutschen die Mechaniker, die Italiener die Liebhaber, und organisiert wird alles von den Schweizern. Die Hölle ist dort, wo die Briten die Köche sind, die Franzosen die Mechaniker, die Schweizer die Liebhaber, die Deutschen die Polizisten, und organisiert wird alles von den Italienern. Wenn wir diese Weisheit aufs Radfahren in der Natur übertragen, müsste er heißen: Die Hölle ist dort, wo die Jäger die Gesetze machen, die Grundeigentümer die Polizisten sind und die Tourismusmanager die Routen planen.  Der Himmel ist dort, wo die Jäger das Wild hegen, die Grundbesitzer keine Angst vor der Haftung haben,  die Radfahrer keine schwarzen Schafe sind, die alpinen Vereine die Strecken organisieren. Und die Politiker schaffen dafür die Rahmenbedingungen. 
> Von Helmut Friessenbichler (Text und Bilder)



Hier gehts zum Artikel: 
www.upmove.eu/frieradler-hoel...84d16e774.html

----------


## steiggeist

"User Kommentar" gegen die Öffnung der Forststraßen im derStandard.at.
Es wird verschwiegen, warum die Lenkung beim Radfahren nicht funktionieren soll, bei allen anderen erlaubten Freizeitaktivitäten schon....


derstandard.at/2000021019917/...cksicht-nehmen

----------


## klamsi

> Es wird verschwiegen, warum die Lenkung beim Radfahren nicht funktionieren soll, beim allen anderen erlaubten Freizeitaktivitäten schon....


Wovon sprichst du?
An dem Kommentar ist unter Berücksichtigung der aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Literatur kaum etwas auszusetzen. Regionale Konzepte, Lenkungsmaßnahmen und mehr Aufklärung auf allen Seiten wäre tatsächlich die bessere Lösung und der generellen Öffnung aller Forststraßen vorzuziehen.
Dass die generelle Wegefreiheit für andere Gruppen, sowie die Jagd und die Forstwirtschaft selbst auch ein Problem darstellen können, ist ein anderes Thema.

----------


## steiggeist

Ich behaupte, ohne grunsätzliche Freigabe der Forststraßen und Wege wird es keine sinnvolle Lenkung durch ein bedarfsgerechtes Angebot geben können.
Ich lese aus dem Positionspapier des DAV, dass der das ähnlich sieht.

Wir bei upmove gehen davon aus, dass wir Biker genau  das wollen.

Darum fehlt mir in diesem Artikel die Begründung, _warum die Lenkung beim Radfahren nicht funktionieren soll, bei allen anderen erlaubten Freizeitaktivitäten schon_, da ich den Autor so interpretiere, dass er die Freigabe als Kontraporoduktiv sieht und daher ablehnt.

----------


## FLo33

Hä? Der ganze Wildbeunruhigungs-Hokuspokus ist doch nur ein scheinheiliges Argument. Die Wildbeunruhigung gibts als Argument fast nur in AUT. Das wiederspricht aber sämtlichen Wildtieren im urbanen Raum. Außerdem ist der auch so wichtige Wildtierbestand in AUT ein zu großem Teil künstlich geschaffener. Ich hab Anfang August im Gesäuse mit 3 Grundeigentümern diskutieren dürfen. Nach 1,5 Stunden war es dann so weit, dass sie zugegeben haben, worum es tatsächlich geht - Geld! Das vorgetragenen Mantra lautete schlicht: "Eigentum muss Eigentum bleiben! Es sei denn, es gibt eine ordentliche Entschädigung."

Vor 160 Jahren mussten alle Bauern an den Lehensherren/Adel abliefern, jetzt sollen alle an die Bauern/Besitzer abliefern. Jo eh...

----------


## klamsi

> Ich behaupte, ohne grunsätzliche Freigabe der Forststraßen und Wege wird es keine sinnvolle Lenkung durch ein bedarfsgerechtes Angebot geben können.
> Ich lese aus dem Positionspapier des DAV, dass der das ähnlich sieht.


Du meinst also zuerst alles freigeben und dann wo nötig und begründet sperren? Das hielte ich auch für den besten Ansatz, dann sind halt wieder nicht alle Wege frei weshalb ich auch gemeint habe, dass wie in dem Kommentar geschrieben, die generelle Wegefreiheit nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung ist.




> Darum fehlt mir in diesem Artikel die Begründung, _warum die Lenkung beim Radfahren nicht funktionieren soll, bei allen anderen erlaubten Freizeitaktivitäten schon_, da ich den Autor so interpretiere, dass er die Freigabe als Kontraporoduktiv sieht und daher ablehnt.


Das die Lenkung bei allen anderen erlaubten Freizeitaktivitäten funktioniert kann ich aus dem Kommentar nicht herauslesen. Das tut sie mMn auch nicht. Aber wie oben geschrieben - das ist ein anderes Thema solange man nicht alle Nutzergruppen unter einen Hut bringt. Da bräuchts dann nämlich ein Konzept dass alle Aktivitäten berücksichtigt, gibt's aber glaube ich noch nicht...




> Hä? Der ganze Wildbeunruhigungs-Hokuspokus ist doch nur ein scheinheiliges Argument. Die Wildbeunruhigung gibts als Argument fast nur in AUT. Das wiederspricht aber sämtlichen Wildtieren im urbanen Raum. Außerdem ist der auch so wichtige Wildtierbestand in AUT ein zu großem Teil künstlich geschaffener. Ich hab Anfang August im Gesäuse mit 3 Grundeigentümern diskutieren dürfen. Nach 1,5 Stunden war es dann so weit, dass sie zugegeben haben, worum es tatsächlich geht - Geld! Das vorgetragenen Mantra lautete schlicht: "Eigentum muss Eigentum bleiben! Es sei denn, es gibt eine ordentliche Entschädigung."


Hokuspokus ist es keiner, aber es ist jetzt auch kein riesen Problem das sich nicht lösen ließe. Und ja, dass es ums Geld geht hab ich auch schon bestätigt bekommen (leider ned offiziell).  :Wink: 
Die Frage für die Eigentümer wäre halt, wie sie mit den Mountainbikern Geld verdienen können. Wenn jemand eine Hütte besitzt ist das noch relativ einfach, für alle anderen müsst ma sich was überlegen...
...da wär a Entschädigung wie sei die BF einheben auch meine erste Idee.  :Wink: 

Edit: Ich glaub man muss noch bedenken, dass es bei der Wildthematik ja nicht nur/primär um den Umweltschutz geht sondern ganz unromantisch um ein Gut das verkauft wird. Und beispielsweise für die BF macht das einen beachtlichen Anteil am Umsatz aus.

----------


## steiggeist

> Du meinst also zuerst alles freigeben und dann wo nötig und begründet sperren? Das hielte ich auch für den besten Ansatz, dann sind halt wieder nicht alle Wege frei weshalb ich auch gemeint habe, dass wie in dem Kommentar geschrieben, die generelle Wegefreiheit nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung ist.


Nein Sperrung ist fast nur in Ausnahmefällen nötig.
Lenkung heißt, ein Angebot schaffen, das so Attraktiv ist, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit davon gebrauch macht, und nur eine (im Normalfall) vernachlässigbare Minderheit nicht.




> Das die Lenkung bei allen anderen erlaubten Freizeitaktivitäten funktioniert kann ich aus dem Kommentar nicht herauslesen. Das tut sie mMn auch nicht. Aber wie oben geschrieben - das ist ein anderes Thema solange man nicht alle Nutzergruppen unter einen Hut bringt. Da bräuchts dann nämlich ein Konzept dass alle Aktivitäten berücksichtigt, gibt's aber glaube ich noch nicht...


Ich denke, dass tut es.
Die einzige Gruppe die nicht zufrieden ist, ist die Jagd.




> Und ja, dass es ums Geld geht hab ich auch schon bestätigt bekommen (leider ned offiziell). 
> Die Frage für die Eigentümer wäre halt, wie sie mit den Mountainbikern Geld verdienen können. Wenn jemand eine Hütte besitzt ist das noch relativ einfach, für alle anderen müsst ma sich was überlegen...
> ...da wär a Entschädigung wie sei die BF einheben auch meine erste Idee.


In den hauptsächlichen Problemzonen, geht es NICHT ums Geld, sondern ums Prinzip.
Wir haben genügend Beispiele, wo der Tourismus beträchtlich Summen in die Hand nähme um, um was zu bewegen.
Dieses ist jedoch für die Gesprächspartner absolut uninteressant.
Zur Illustration verweise ich nochmals auf den letzten Absatz auf den Artikel von Helmut Friessenbichler

----------


## klamsi

> Nein Sperrung ist fast nur in Ausnahmefällen nötig.
> Lenkung heißt, ein Angebot schaffen, das so Attraktiv ist, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit davon gebrauch macht, und nur eine (im Normalfall) vernachlässigbare Minderheit nicht.


Aber ein solches Angebot könnte ich doch auch ohne der generellen Wegefreiheit schaffen oder nicht?




> Ich denke, dass tut es.
> Die einzige Gruppe die nicht zufrieden ist, ist die Jagd.


Und warum ist die nicht zufrieden? Weil sie den Wald für sich haben wollen? 




> In den hauptsächlichen Problemzonen, geht es NICHT ums Geld, sondern ums Prinzip.
> Wir haben genügend Beispiele, wo der Tourismus beträchtlich Summen in die Hand nähme um, um was zu bewegen.
> Dieses ist jedoch für die Gesprächspartner absolut uninteressant.
> Zur Illustration verweise ich nochmals auf den letzten Absatz auf den Artikel von Helmut Friessenbichler


Das klingt aber nicht wie die bekannte Linie die man von vielen Verbänden immer wieder hört. Das man bei dementsprechender Entschädigung nämlich über alles reden könne...
Und wo sind diese "hauptsächlichen Problemzonen"?
Und ja gschichtl drucken kann jeder, so was gehört zum medialen Geplänkel wohl dazu. Kann ich aber egal von welcher Seite es kommt nicht ernst nehmen und schon gar nicht wenn es um eine ernsthafte Diskussion zur Lösung des Problems gehen soll...

----------


## steiggeist

> Aber ein solches Angebot könnte ich doch auch ohne der generellen Wegefreiheit schaffen oder nicht?


Wie man in Österreich i.A. und in Tirol im besondern sieht, anscheined schwer.
In Tirol hat man aber auch in durch den Grundsatz

die Idee der Wegefreiheit als Idee festgeschrieben.
Über die Praxis ist man hier im Forum ja nicht 100% glücklich ...




> Und warum ist die nicht zufrieden? Weil sie den Wald für sich haben wollen?


Ja, ist ein häufiger Grund.
Kann aber auch sein "Wenn ich die Baugenehmigung für die Garage, das Auszushäusel, ... nicht bekomme, dann geht gar nix"




> Das klingt aber nicht wie die bekannte Linie die man von vielen Verbänden immer wieder hört. Das man bei dementsprechender Entschädigung nämlich über alles reden könne...


Das ist, wie gerade illustriert, unseres Wissens oft nur vorgeschoben.
Ein gutes Beispiel für ein Problemzone "Geld vorhanden, man will trotzdem nicht" wäre, in OÖ die Phyrn/Eisenwurzen Region.

----------


## hhacks

Es gibt zu eben diesem 


> "User Kommentar"derstandard.at/2000021019917/...cksicht-nehmen


ein gutes User-Kommentar  :Big Grin:  dem ich mich voll anschließe weil es den Sinn von Freigabe und Lenkungsmaßnahmen aufzeigen könnte:
"Wenn ein Ruhe/Schutzgebiet ausgewiesen wird und es sinnvolle Alternativen gibt, dann respektiere ich das als Mountainbiker und fahre dort nicht.
Außer es führen fünf Wanderwege und drei Fortstraßen durch dieses "Schutzgebiet", dann pfeif ich drauf.
Sprich: Ich beachte Verbote wenn ich erkenne dass man sich um ökologischen Schutz in jeglicher Hinsicht bemüht. Aber nur dann."

Word!

----------


## klamsi

Das ist ja mal a super Nachricht: tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2733845/

Auf solche Schlagzeilen könnt ma getrost verzichten. Schade das solche Dodln gibt.
Brauchts da vl. auch ein offizielles Statement einer Interessenvertretung?

----------


## Tyrolens

Die Gschicht ist dermaßen schräg - hoffentlich wird sie aufgeklärt.

Dass so etwas gerade in Innsbruck passiert ist, wundert mich überhaupt nicht.

----------


## klamsi

Schräg is es allerdings...




> Dass so etwas gerade in Innsbruck passiert ist, wundert mich überhaupt nicht.


Inwiefern? Was ist da in Innsbruck besonders außer das es viele Tiroler gibt?  :Tongue:   :Twisted:

----------


## Tyrolens

Tiroler? Ja das denkst duuuuu.  :Smile:  Ansländeranteil in einigen Stadtteilen > 40%. Und nein, keine Türken oder Jugos, sondern Deutsche. 
Innsbruck hat sich über die letzten 10 Jahre als hippe Universitätsstadt mit Alpenflair vermarktet. Das zieht haufenweise Idioten an. 
Meistens entsteht der Wickel dann aus reaktionären alteingesessenen Innsbruckern und nervigen deutschen Bobos.

----------


## klamsi

Das erklärt natürlich einiges...  :Smile:

----------


## Tyrolens

Eben. Und weil Innsbruck zum Leben sauteuer ist (1-Zimmer Wohnung im 60er Jahre Flair um 600 Euro), ist das nur für halb verwahrloste Wohlstandskinder leistbar. 

Aber nun genug der Klischees. Das Problem ist da und wird mittelfristig auch nicht verschwinden.

----------


## noox

> Eben. Und weil Innsbruck zum Leben sauteuer ist (1-Zimmer Wohnung im 60er Jahre Flair um 600 Euro), ist das nur für halb verwahrloste Wohlstandskinder leistbar.


So geht's grad meinem Bruder - Jungarzt auf Wohnungssuche. Ist  jetzt auch nur eine 1-Zimmer Wohnung geworden - aber Richtung Hungerburg rauf - also gleich am Berg und zur Arbeit geht's erst mal runter...
(Streng genommen ist er aber auch ein Zuagroaßter - aber Österreicher)


Wenn die Geschichte so stattgefunden hat, dann bekomme ich echt einen extremen Hass auf solche Leute. Zum Schämen, dass die denselben Sport betreiben wie wir.


Andererseits: Es soll schon Verbrecher gegeben haben, die keine Mountainbiker sind!

----------


## demox

tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2733845/

So wirds nix mit der Wegefreiheit. Die Touristen verbocken es, wir Einheimischen können es ausbaden. Echt unzivilisiert.
Vielleicht sind die beiden im Downhillboard ;-).

"Die Mountainbiker sind 20 bis 25 Jahre alt und sprachen „*hochdeutsch*“. Einer der Biker hat blonde, gelockte, nackenlange Haare und „stechend“ blaue Augen. Ein anderer hat kurze, dunkle Haare und ist von sportlicher Statur. Zwei der Biker waren mit Downhill-Bikes unterwegs, einer war mit einem „normalen“ Mountainbike. Die Polizei bittet um zweckdienliche Hinweise."

----------


## Tyrolens

So einen mit nackenlangen blonden Locken wird man doch locker finden. Einen Abend im Jimmy's und er ist gefunden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## FLo33

Abwarten. Bis jetzt kennt man nur eine Seite der Geschichte, wer weiß, was da wirklich los war.

----------


## MadMag

> Abwarten. Bis jetzt kennt man nur eine Seite der Geschichte, wer weiß, was da wirklich los war.


Finde ich ebenfalls.
So oder so ist es aber leider (wieder mal) ein erheblicher Imageschaden für uns alle  :Frown:  Liest euch einfach mal die Kommentare auf anderen Newsportalen durch, da geht es drunter und drüber.

----------


## steiggeist

Wie die Begegnung von Wanderer und Radfahrer in Wirklichkeit aussieht...





Wir werden in unseren Bemühungen zur Erlangung des Wegerechts für Radfahrer wie bisher weiter machen!


Damit dies leichter fällt, hilf mit, dieses Bild in die Köpfe unserer Weggefährten zu bringen - Danke


Wir haben in der leidigen Sache bei der Rumer Alm Nachforschungen angestellt und sind mit den Stellen in Innsbruck in Kontakt.
Wenn die Ortsbeschreibung stimmt, ist die Sache auf einer offiziell frei gegebenen Forststraße passiert.
Hier die originale Presseaussendung der Polizei
www.polizei.gv.at/tirol/press...2F52593D&pro=1

----------


## klamsi

Gerade einen wunderbaren Bericht in Thema (ORF) über den Konflikt Jäger gegen Grundeigentümer, in dem diese fürchten ihr Jagdrecht nicht mehr ausüben zu dürfen, gesehen. Da könnte man sich ja fast schon mit der Jägerschaft solidarisieren um ihnen die Verdrängungsängste zu nehmen (auch wenns wie am Schluss des Berichts angedeutet noch kein wirkliches Problem sein dürfte).  :Wink: 

Grandios übrigens auch der Bayrische? Wildökologe!

----------


## Tyrolens

Das Jagdrecht ist ja vom Waldeigentümer an den Jagdpächter übertragen worden. 
Wo liegt da das Problem? Außer dass zu wenig Wild erlegt wird.  :Wink: 


Der Mann da oben mit dem Liteville muss Wanderer grüßen, weil Liteville-Fahrer von anderen Mountainbikern nicht gegrüßt werden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

> Das Jagdrecht ist ja vom Waldeigentümer an den Jagdpächter übertragen worden. 
> Wo liegt da das Problem? Außer dass zu wenig Wild erlegt wird.


Offenbar wollen manche Waldeigentümer das Jagdrecht nicht mehr übertragen und dieses auch selbst nicht ausüben (Naturschutz oder so). 




> Der Mann da oben mit dem Liteville muss Wanderer grüßen, weil Liteville-Fahrer von anderen Mountainbikern nicht gegrüßt werden.


 :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Orange: 

Ich find ja da fehlt noch der Jäger auf der andern Seite. Double high five!  :Wink:

----------


## noox

http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Thema/1319

-> Jäger müssen draußen bleiben.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ah okay. Sehr interessant. Wie man auf solche Ideen kommt...

----------


## steiggeist

Interessantes Zitat aus einem Informationsblatt des *Südtiroler Forstdienstes*, besonders aus österreichischer Sicht. 
Hier werden die gleichen Themen wie bei uns angesprochen, doch aus einer ganz anderen Perspektive betrachtet.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Thema/1319
> 
> -> Jäger müssen draußen bleiben.


Auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt ein Jäger Freund bin. Des is a schaß...weils dann viel zu viel Wild gäbe.
Man könnte aber auch die übermäßige Fütterung abschaffen, damit sich die depperten Viecher ned so stark vermehren.
Dass sich der Wildbestand von selbst reguliert, wie der eine Anwalt da sagt, halte ich für fast ausgeschlossen; dafür müsste es Raubwild geben. Aber die haben die Jäger ja vertrieben; bzw. habens kein Interesse daran Bären und Wölfe wieder bei uns rumrennen zu lassen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Irgendwann stellt sich auch ohne Räuber ein ökologisches Gleichgewicht ein. Bis da hin steht aber vermutlich der ganze Wald kahl gefressen. Oder wie in Tirol: Es bricht eine Seuche aus und die Viecher krepieren elendig.

----------


## steiggeist

Zwei Infos.


Die Erste eher bedenklich: 
Wanderwege: Bundesforste wollen Geld
Die Bundesforste fordern in der Wolfgangsee-Region künftig Geld für die Benützung von Wanderwegen. Die Rede ist von rund 200 bis 300 Euro pro Jahr und Gemeinde. Die genaue Höhe soll im Oktober ausverhandelt werden. Es regt sich Kritik.
salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2734307/


Die Zweite:
Eine erste gemeinsame Aktion der alpinen Vereine in Sachen "Öffnung der Forststraßen für Radfahrer":
Dieser Brief erging an alle National- und Bundesräte. Er ist von den Präsidenten vom Österreichischer Alpenverein (OEAV) Andreas Ermacora, ÖTK - Österreichischer Touristenklub Franz Zehetmayer und vom Vorsitzenden der Naturfreunde Österreich Andreas Schieder unterzeichnet.
Dass die alpinen Vereine hier zusammen halten ist ein sehr starkes Zeichen!

----------


## noox

200 - 300 Euro pro Jahr und Gemeinde ist ja wohl ein Witz. Da diskutieren also zwei öffentliche Einrichtungen mit doch einem ordentlichen Budget, ob die eine der anderen ein paar 100 Euro im Jahr zahlen muss. Genau solche Sachen führen dann in Summe zu diesen riesigen Verwaltungsaufwänden... Eine Verwaltungsreform wird's vermutlich nie geben. 

ad 2.
Sehr gut! 

Interessant auch zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich die Ansichten sind, wenn man den Artikel von oben aus Südtirol liest. Wenn man mit einem gegebenen Zustand aufwächst, hält man das viel eher als normal und richtig. 

Wir waren Mitte August in Molveno/Paganella (Nähe Trient) und in Meran. In beiden Gegenden hatten wir jeweils einen Trail, der direkt durch ein Holzschlägerungsgebiet ging. Jeweils einmal kamen wir sogar vorbei, als grad Bäume umgeschnitten wurden. In Meran gefühlt sogar so knapp neben dem Trail, dass ich schon kurz daran dachte, dass so ein Baum auch auf den Trail fallen könnte. Irgendein Schild hätte ich aber nicht gesehen.

Mir ist unwillkürlich durch den Kopf gegangen, wie das bei uns aussehen würde: Vermutlich wochenlange, großflächige Totalsperre des Waldabschnitts. 

Das ist natürlich nur ein kleiner Aspekt. Es ist voll verständlich, dass Forstarbeiter bei Holzschlägerungsarbeiten nicht auf Wanderer und Biker aufpassen müssen. Aber die unterschiedlichen Herangehensweisen sind interessant. Wenn man will, kann man solche Arbeiten sicher mit deutlich weniger Sperren wie bei uns üblich durchführen. In Südtirol sind die Leute vielleicht noch mehr mit ihrem Land verwurzelt und die Eigenverantwortung spielt noch eine größere Rolle. 

Ich hätte mir zwar nicht gedacht, dass das mal aus meinem Mund - bzw. meiner Tastatur - kommt: Aus der Sicht eines Mountainbikers, ist es gar nicht so blöd, dass Südtirol nicht mehr bei Österreich ist.

----------


## Tyrolens

Das finden die Südtiroler auch. Gilt auch für Triest.  :Wink: 


Bei Forstarbeiten ist's halt echt nervig, wenn alle fünf Minuten ein Wanderer oder sonst jemand durch's Gebiet quert. Absperren bringt da sowieso nichts. Darum sparen sich das die meisten, auch in Tirol zum Beispiel. Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn Otto Normalo verstehen würde, wie der Sicherheitsbereich bei Forstarbeiten, abhängig von Gelände und Verfahren, aussieht. Kann bei 80 m liegen, aber auch bei 500 m. Teilweise auch noch weiter (Holzernte im Steilwald).  

Wenn man absperrt, muss man das eh großräumig machen, so, dass alle gleich eine Umgehung angeboten bekommen.

----------


## noox

Ja, voll verständlich, dass da abgesperrt werden muss. 

Mich hat's eben gewundert, dass es in Südtirol und Trentino kein Problem war, da einfach durchzufahren (natürlich mit Schauen bzw. Hören, wo da grad die Leute mit der Motorsäge im Einsatz waren). Für uns war's natürlich gut. Ging ja nur um 100 - 200 m Trail.

----------


## klamsi

ad1. Wie noox schon geschrieben hat, da gehts um Beträge die können eigentlich vernachlässigt werden. Plus wie im Artikel auch angeführt gibts diese Zahlungen und Verträge bereits (Warum eigentlich?). Daraus schließe ich, dass es eigentlich um etwas anderes geht. Was ist das eurer Meinung nach? Dass sie Wanderer, MTBer usw. vollständig aus der Waldnutzung auschließen wollen? Das kanns wohl auch nicht sein schließlich verdienen sie daran auch etwas. Das wäre also auch für die BF ein Schuss ins eigene Knie. Gehts also vl. doch um rechtliche Fragen oder sehen sies als ein Instrument zur Steuerung der Waldnutzung?

Gibt halt doch genug leute die kein gspür haben wenns um Forstarbeiten oder auch die Jagd geht. Woher denn auch. Da bräuchts sicher auch da und dort etwas mehr Verständnis und Aufklärungsarbeit.

----------


## steiggeist

> ad1. Wie noox schon geschrieben hat, da gehts um Beträge die können eigentlich vernachlässigt werden. Plus wie im Artikel auch angeführt gibts diese Zahlungen und Verträge bereits (Warum eigentlich?). Daraus schließe ich, dass es eigentlich um etwas anderes geht. Was ist das eurer Meinung nach? Dass sie Wanderer, MTBer usw. vollständig aus der Waldnutzung auschließen wollen? Das kanns wohl auch nicht sein schließlich verdienen sie daran auch etwas. Das wäre also auch für die BF ein Schuss ins eigene Knie. Gehts also vl. doch um rechtliche Fragen oder sehen sies als ein Instrument zur Steuerung der Waldnutzung?


War gestern beim Walddialog des Landwirtschaftsministeriums in Eisenstadt (Bericht folgt in Kürze):
Hier zeigte sich: Gerade die Bundesforste sind einer der glühendsten Verfechter des "Vertragsmodells" beim Mountainbiken.
Es wurde auch von Herrn Schweighofer (ebenfalls ÖFB) angesprochen, dass für Erholung im Wald zu zahlen sei.
Vom ÖBF Direktor Gerog Schlögl wurde auch der "Eigentumseingriff" durch Erholungssuche betont.
Von ihm kam auch der alte, aus diesem Munde wirklich bedenkliche Vergleich: "Fahre auch nicht durch den Garten der anderen".

----------


## FLo33

Arhgl, Privatisierungen und ihre Auswüchse."Die Österreichischen Bundesforste (ÖBF) sind eine Aktiengesellschaft im Eigentum der Republik Österreich." Trotzdem müssen sie Gewinn machen und sei es auf dem Rücken der Allgemeinheit.

----------


## steiggeist

Gestern am 30.9 beim Walddialog des Landwirtschaftsministeriums in Eisenstadt war eine der seltenen Gelegenheiten, wo Leute aus ganz Österreich wegen "Mountainbiken" ins Burgenland fahren.



> Wäre dann aber interessant zu Erfahren was da rauskommt.


Hier gibt es einen kurzen Bericht zum gestrigen Tag.
Für Eilige das Resümee:
"Das LW Ministerium hat nun endgültig erkannt, dass in der Frage "Radfahren auf Forststraßen" eine große gesellschaftliche Spannung steckt.
Falls man in sich in der gestrigen Veranstaltung eine Lösungsansatz zur Überwindung des Konflikts oder eine Annäherung der Positionen versprochen hat, so hat sich diese Hoffnung wahrscheinlich nicht erfüllt."

----------


## klamsi

> War gestern beim Walddialog des Landwirtschaftsministeriums in Eisenstadt (Bericht folgt in Kürze):
> Hier zeigte sich: Gerade die Bundesforste sind einer der glühendsten Verfechter des "Vertragsmodells" beim Mountainbiken.
> Es wurde auch von Herrn Schweighofer (ebenfalls ÖFB) angesprochen, dass für Erholung im Wald zu zahlen sei.
> Vom ÖBF Direktor Gerog Schlögl wurde auch der "Eigentumseingriff" durch Erholungssuche betont.
> Von ihm kam auch der alte, aus diesem Munde wirklich bedenkliche Vergleich: "Fahre auch nicht durch den Garten der anderen".


Aha, ich muss gestehen, ich bin jetzt nicht schlauer.




> Arhgl, Privatisierungen und ihre Auswüchse.
> 
> "Die Österreichischen Bundesforste (ÖBF) sind eine Aktiengesellschaft im Eigentum der Republik Österreich." Trotzdem müssen sie Gewinn machen und sei es auf dem Rücken der Allgemeinheit.


 :Yeah That:

----------


## Tyrolens

Die ÖBF stehen unter erheblichem Kostendruck. Die haben ein paar Verluste gebaut, darum.  :Wink:  Die wollen einfach überall abkassieren. Oder sich sanieren?  :Wink: 

Ob mit dem Rupprechter Andrä eine brauchbare Lösung zu finden ist? Am ehesten, wenn man ihm bei einigen Schnäpsen ins katholische Gewissen redet.  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

> Die ÖBF stehen unter erheblichem Kostendruck. Die haben ein paar Verluste gebaut, darum.  Die wollen einfach überall abkassieren. Oder sich sanieren?


Da sollten sie sich aber vl. was besseres überlegen als die 200-300€ pro Jahr für an Wanderweg.  :Embarrassment: 
Andererseits, vl schotterns den Weg um das Geld dann neu...

----------


## Tyrolens

Stimmt, aber es wird nur ein Anfang sein. Wenn man am Rennen auf ÖBF Grund machen will, wird das mehr kosten.  :Wink:

----------


## steiggeist

Wie berichtet, wollten die Österreichischen Bundesforste von Gemeinden im Salzkammergut für die Erlaubnis zur Wegemarkierung und Instandhaltung Geld einheben...
Nach heftigem Protest wird nun beschwichtigt:
derstandard.at/2000023125690/...uer-Wanderwege

----------


## steiggeist

In mehreren Publikationen thematisiert der Naturschutzbund aktuell die Initiativen zum Legalisieren des Radfahrens auf Forststraßen in Österreich:


www.upmove.eu/uploads/blog_do...orststra_n.pdf
www.upmove.eu/uploads/blog_do...ischenraum.pdf


er Naturschutzbund sieht sich als "Anwalt der Natur".
Solch einen Anwalt braucht es, und diese Anwaltschaft verdient unsere ganze Unterstützung. Nicht nur als Mountainbiker, wo wir unseren Sport lieber in einer intakten "Natur" als in verschandelten Nutzlandschaften betreiben, sondern vorrangig als Menschen, die ihre Umwelt unversehrt an die nächste Generation übergeben wollen.


Einige Wortmeldungen in diesen Publikationen des Naturschutzbundes wollen wir aber nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen:
www.upmove.eu/naturschutzbund...84d16e778.html

----------


## FLo33

Es läuft immer aufs selbe raus, die einen fühlen sich in ihrem Eigentumsrecht beschränkt und die anderen lassen sich von denen vor den Karren spannen und liefern nicht haltbare Argumente. Letzten Endes wird es auf eine Grundsatzentscheidung von Seiten des Gesetzgebers raus laufen, die da lautet:

Darf jeder zu Erholungs- und Sportzwecken in den Wald oder nicht?

Alles andere ist nur Rauschen und sachlich überholt. Kampf gegen Windmühlen, finde ich super, dass ihr den führt!  :Thumb Up:  :Thank You!:

----------


## noox

Es passt zwar nicht 100% zum Thema Freigabe für Forststraßen aber für die Leute in unserem Forum ist ja besonders auch interessant, wie man zu legalen Singletrails kommt:


Ich war am Wochenende bei den Yellow Days am Reschenpass. Es war auch ein Presseevent, sodass ich auch mit den Verantwortlichen sprechen konnte. So meinte sie beispielsweise, dass es ziemlich interessante ist, wenn man ein Bikegebiet hat, aber zwei komplett verschiedene Gesetzeslagen.

In Italien ist es so, dass man überall fahren darf, wo es nicht explizit verboden ist. Sie haben schon den einen oder anderen Grundstücksbesitzer, der was dagegen hat, aber prinzipiell geht's gut.

In Nauders haben sie den Vorteil, dass die Wälder nicht einzelnen Eigentümern gehören, sondern der Agragemeinschaft. Und da ist die Gemeinde stark involviert. Somit haben sie nur einen Ansprechpartner. 

In Nauders gibt's außerdem einen Hotelier, der schon damals in den 90er das Mountainbiken massiv gepusht hat. Eben den Snowdownhill und später auch das Rennen am Mutzkopf. (Wenn man mit dem Lift rauffährt, sieht man noch ein paar Spuren, wo da damals gefahren wurde - unter anderen eine sehr zache Kurve um einen Baum mit hängenden Wurzeln ...) Allerdings wurde dann beschlossen, das komplett einzustellen. 

Dann hat er noch was Interessantes gesagt: Der größte Motivationsfaktor im Tourismus ist der Neid. Als dann andere Regionen in der Nähe angefangen haben, für Mountainbiker ein Angebot zu erstellen, wollten sie eben hier auch. Die Voraussetzungen waren gut und somit haben sie es innerhalb von drei Jahre geschafft, ein umfangreiches Trailnetz zu bauen. Anfangs noch viele Shared Trails, die aber mit der Zeit immer mehr entflochten werden. Auch die Schotterstraßen- oder Transfer-Abschnitte werden immer weniger.  

Wenn man zuviele Grundstücksbesitzer hat, wird es extrem schwierig: irgendeiner ist schon dabei, der mit der üblichen Ablöse nicht zufrieden ist. Aber man kann nicht einem mehr zahlen - dann werden die anderen wieder neidig.


Nachtrag: Ich weiß nicht, wie das momentan in den Tourismusgebieten gehandhabt wird, wo Forststraßen eben freigegeben werden. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, fließt da ja Geld, oder? Dann wäre natürlich auch klar, dass man da als Eigentümer stark dagegen wäre. Außer es gibt Regelunge, dass touristisch vermarktete/beworbene/etc. Mountainbike-Routen nach wie vor abgegolten werden. Aber das wäre ziemlich schwammig.

----------


## Tyrolens

Den NABU werde ich nie uns nimmer unterstützen. Diese Bande...

Italien hat generell einen anderen Zugang zur Naturnutzung. In Tirol sind die Menschen extrem scharf auf Eigentum und haben chronisch Angst, dass ihnen jemand etwas nehmen könnte. Grenznähe ist da schon super. Wohnen sollen die Leute in Nauders, fahren in Südtirol.  :Big Grin:

----------


## steiggeist

> Nachtrag: Ich weiß nicht, wie das momentan in den Tourismusgebieten gehandhabt wird, wo Forststraßen eben freigegeben werden. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, fließt da ja Geld, oder? Dann wäre natürlich auch klar, dass man da als Eigentümer stark dagegen wäre. Außer es gibt Regelunge, dass touristisch vermarktete/beworbene/etc. Mountainbike-Routen nach wie vor abgegolten werden. Aber das wäre ziemlich schwammig.


Geld im nenneswerten Ausmaß bekommen jetzt nur die Bundesforste und eventuell größere Wegegemeinschaften in Tirol und Salzburg.
In Salzburg sind definitiv 2-400 km, so genau weiß man das beim Land selbst nicht, ohne Entschädigung zur Wegehalterhaftpflicht des Landes angemeldet. Für ca 1400 km werden Entgelte bezahlt. Bei den meisten dieser Strecken sind die Bundefsforste zumindest teilweise bei der Wegehaltergenossenschaft dabei.
In Oberösterreich kennen wir keinen Wegehalter außer den Bundesforsten, der Geld bekommt.
Im Gegenteil: es gibt hier genug Beispiele, wo Grundeigentümer definitiv auf das Geld pfeifen, auch wenn es da wäre. 
Sie wollen einfach nicht!




> Es passt zwar nicht 100% zum Thema Freigabe für Forststraßen aber für die Leute in unserem Forum ist ja besonders auch interessant, wie man zu legalen Singletrails kommt:


Wie schon oft gesagt, auch dort wo Geld vorhanden wäre wird auf dieses mit Liebe verzichtet, Hauptsache man hat keine Erholungssuchenden im Revier. 
Wir sind der Meinung, dass durch die Öffnung der Forststraßen ein Verhandeln mit Jagd und Grundbesitz auf Augenhöhe ermöglicht wird.
Jagd und Grundbesitz blockieren jetzt wo es geht. Es geht ja leicht, sie haben das Gesetz auf ihrer Seite. 
Das geht dann nicht mehr, wenn man zumindest auf Forststraßen legal unterwegs ist.
Klar müssen auch Regelungen für Wege her.
Durch die Freigabe der Forststraßen hat aber jeder, der eine Tour offiziell auschildern will, einen leichteren Stand.
Da der Eigentümer die Biker sowieso auf den Forststraßen dulden muß, wird die Kooperation wahrscheinlicher:
Ist die angebotetene Route durch seinen Unterstützung attraktiv genug, wird sich so ein Lenkungseffekt einstellen.
Das kann für Trails funktionieren, genau so wie für Strecken, auf denen klar ausgesprochen ein erweiterter Zeitrahmen zur Befahrung (bis in die Dämmerung, für Night-Rides im Winter) ausgemacht ist.
Soweit die Theorie :-)
Ich hoffe das war verständlich, sonst bitte wie gewohnt fragen.

----------


## steiggeist

"Mountainbiker retten den Skiberg" -
so titelt der Kurier einen Bericht über die Weiterführung des Liftbetriebs im kleinen kärntner Schigebiet "Petzen".
Siehe hier: m.kurier.at/chronik/mountainb...rg/156.966.162)


Das sind ja für's Erste gute Schlagzeilen!


Wir möcheten aber die Gelegenheit nutzen, auf ein Problem hinweisen, das uns auch in allen Gesprächen mit Touristikern begleitet:
Die österreichischen Toursitiker sehen solche "Flowtrails -Bauwerke" als monetäre Basis und Wundermittel ihres Geschäftsmodell "Mountainbike".


Das birgt die Gefahr, dass solche Trails für uns zu Ghettos werden, in die wir mit dem Argument "jetzt habt's eh den XY-Trail" und ihr wollt immer noch woanders fahren" gedrängt werden.


Kommt der Tourismus mit so einer Idee in Schwung, kann so was ordentliche Dimensionen annehmen. Denken wir an die Schigebiete, die sich ja oft wie Wunden in den Bergen ausnehmen.


Einer Gefahr ist sich der Tourismus vielleicht selbst nicht bewußt: Die uralten Wege, die Almen mit Gipfel und Täler verbinden, haben alle unterschiedlichen Charakter, und machen so jeden zu einem einzigartigen Ziel. Durch die gebauten "Flow"-Trails wird durch die Austauschbarkeit bald ein Wettkampf unter den Gebieten entstehen. Dabei wird es um Wettbewerbsfaktoren wie "Spektakulär", "Erreichbarkeit" und "Preis" gehen. Die ursprüngliche Eigenart des Gebiets mit seinen Regionen geht verloren. Ein ähnlicher Teufelskreislauf wie er bei jetzt bei den Schigebieten zu beobachten ist, entsteht.

Nicht falsch verstehen:
Solche Trails sind lässig und wichtig -  
ABER ohne einer Wegefreiheit für Radfahrer können sie sich auch als Schuß ins Knie (der Biker und Touristiker) herausstellen! 


PS: Einen sehr guten Artikel über das "Kulturgut Weg" findet ihr im Bergauf 3-2015 des Österreichischer Alpenverein (OEAV)​  (zum Nachlesen hier goo.gl/VvUGh1)

----------


## FLo33

Ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können! Das Thema wird überall kontrovers diskutiert und birgt sicher einiges an "Schiefgeh-Potential".

----------


## noox

Ein wichtiger Aspekt. 

Ich finde es trotzdem gut, dass in diese Richtung ausgebaut wird. Für die abfahrtsorientierten Biker ist ein eigenes Angebot mit Trennung von Biker und Wanderer und somit auch die Kanalisierung schon wichtig.

Aber dabei kanns auch zu den von dir angesprochenen Problemen kommen. In Innsbruck gab's jahrelang das Argument mit der Nordkette. Dass da aber nur die besten der besten runtergekomme sind und dabei noch Spaß hatten, wurde übersehen. Auch die Strecke am Petzen bietet eine Charakteristik und mehr nicht. 

Generell ist es oft so, dass solche Strecken nur für wenige lokale Biker interessant sind. Die schauen dann womöglich durch die Finger. Die Frequenz ergibt sich erst durch das große Einzugsgebiet solcher Strecken und Parks.

----------


## steiggeist

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS


Heute im Ausschuss für Sportangelegenheiten des Parlaments:
Tagesordnungspunkt 2: Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker laut Antrag des “Grünen” Abgeordneten Georg Willi samt Kollegen zur Diskussion.
Steht eine Lösung dieses Dilemmas kurz bevor?


www.upmove.eu/mountainbiken-i...84d16e779.html

----------


## Tyrolens

Never ever.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Öha...klingen tuts ja schon mal gut...

----------


## steiggeist

1.) Hier bitte *richtig voten*, obwohl die Fragestellung echt saublöd ist...
_"Biker: Freie Fahrt im Wald?
Wie denkt Ihr darüber? Soll der Wald für Mountainbiker freigegeben werden?"_
www.noen.at/nachrichten/noe/m...t104933,676416


2) Ein *Bericht* vom *RIDE Mountainbike Kongress 2015*, mit aktuellen Infos zur "*Qualitätsoffensive Mountainbikeland Schweiz*"
www.upmove.eu/ride-mountainbi...84d16e780.html

----------


## q_FTS_p

19:81 ausgegangen....passt scho.

----------


## steiggeist

Eines der beliebtesten Argumente gegen die Öffnung der Forststraßen und Wege für uns Radfahrer lautet bekanntermaßen "Es gibt ohnehin 27.000 km Mountainbikestrecken, die auf Vertragsbasis frei gegebenen Forststraßen verlaufen!"
(Bonus: "Das ist von Paris bis Peking, das muss reichen!")
Es fragt sich nur, wo sind diese Strecken?
Wir machten uns auf die Suche...

----------


## steiggeist

Details:

----------


## noox

Vielen Dank für die Nachforschungen! Sehr interessant.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Eher sehr traurig.

----------


## steiggeist

Trutzpartien: rechtlich und moralisch im Graubereich?
Im aktuellen Magazin "aktuell" vom Verein "Land&Forst" (Interessensvertretung der Großgrundbesitzer Österreichs) gibt es auch eine Nachbetrachtung zur Fachenquete "Sport&Freizeit in Wald und Natur" des Landwirtschaftsministeriums in Eisenstadt.
Wir bringen euch diesen Artikel näher, um einen Einblick in die Gedankenwelt unserer Gesprächspartner, und ein Gefühl für die Atmosphäre solcher Veranstaltungen zu ermöglichen.

----------


## steiggeist



----------


## steiggeist

"Die Wogen gehen hoch! Heftigste Diskussionen werden geführt, Freundschaften gekündigt – die Rede ist sogar vom „Abwehrkampf“! Die Rhetorik erinnert teilweise an längst vergangene Zeiten! Und gehen tut es dabei ums Radlfahren!?" So leitet DI Peter Kapelari (stv. Generalsekretär, Leiter der Abteilung "Hütten, Wege und Kartographie", Leiter "Bergwaldprojekt", des ÖAV) eine aktuelle Bestandsaufnahme zum Thema in den Nachrichten des Alpenverein Graz, Ausgabe 3/2015, ein.


Wir fassen zusammen und zeigen weitere Hintergründe auf: goo.gl/Qrk3Mt

----------


## steiggeist

In den OÖN fand sich vorigen Freitag (23.10) dieses Inserat des OÖ Landesjagdverbandes.


Es will erklären, warum die Jagd im Allgemeinen aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ausgenommen ist, und dass "die für den Menschen so dramatisch erscheinende Treibjagd" im besonderen "für den Tierbestand nicht so schlimm ist".


Warum ich dieses Inserat für Erwähnenswert halte, ist aber die Erklärung, dass Tiere natürliche "Strategien zur Feindvermeidung" haben.
Diese wenden sie gegen Störungen an, "egal ob sie nun durch Jäger, Spaziergänger, Hundeführer oder durch andere Tiere verursacht werden".
Ich meine, in dieser Auflistung fehlen die Radfahrer!  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzo0815

:Thank You!: Wirklich super euer Einsatz für unsere Sache! Ich hoffe für eure Bemühungen und natürlich unseren Sport, dass sich euer Einsatz bald bezahlt machen wird! Bitte weiter so!  :Clap:

----------


## steiggeist

Der tiroler Waldverband, eine Teilorganisation der Landwirtschaftskammer, versucht mit einer "Umfrage" die Erholungssuchenden gegeneinander auszuspielen.


In einer Meldung auf ORF-Tirol wird die altbekannte Tatsache strapaziert, dass sich ca 20% der Spaziergänger durch Radfahrer gestört fühlen.


Die Herrschaften, die sich nun bemühsigt fühlen die Erholungssuchenden zu retten, werden andererseits nicht müde darauf hinzuweisen, dass sie durch das freie Betretungsrecht für Erholungssuchende im Forstgesetz von 1975 einteignet wurden. Wir fragen uns hier wieder einmal: ist die Wirklichkeit dabei die Satire zu überholen? Gibt hier es den Verband der grantigen Förster und Jäger etwa wirklich?


*Weiter hier...*

----------


## steiggeist

legalbiken und die Wirtschaftskammer Niederösterreich:


Ein Statement der Wirtschaftskammer NÖ zum Thema "Radfahren und Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen", gezeichnet von Frau Sonja Zwazl, Bundesrätin(ÖVP) und Präsidentin der Wirtschaftskammer Niederösterreich (WKNÖ).
Dass ihre Wortwahl diplomatischer ist als unsere, liegt auf der Hand. 
Ein dickes "Gefällt" hat sich die WKNÖ auf alle Fälle damit verdient!







(PS: Dieses Mail ist eine Antwort auf den Rundbrief der Alpinen Vereine (AV, ÖTK, NF an alle Abgeordneten und Bundesräte: siehe hier www.upmove.eu/brief-der-alpin...86d16e776.html)

----------


## steiggeist

neu im https://legalbiken.wikispaces.com/Nieder%C3%B6sterreich

----------


## steiggeist

*Nationalpark-Luchs abgeschossen - Kosten: 14.981€*
Radfahren auf einer Forststraße: Besitzstörung mit Streitwert von 15.000€
und so sehen dort die Forststraßen aus:

----------


## steiggeist

legal biken - Herbst Newsletter



> Nach dem ereignisreichen Frühjahr und Sommer:
> Naturfeunde und Alpenverein fordern die Freigabe der Forststraßen zum Radfahren,Jagd und Grundbesitzer formieren sich zum Widerstand,sechs Trutzpartien (Demos am Berg) finden statt
> geht es auch im Herbst ordentlich zur Sache!
> Wir waren bei einer Ausschusssitzung des salzburger Landtags zum Thema "Freigabe der Forststraßen" als Experten geladen.
> Wir brachten im Walddialog, einer Veranstaltung des Landwirtschaftsministeriums, gemeinsam mit den alpinen Vereinen unseren Standpunkt vor.
> Im Sportaussschuß des Parlaments wurde über einen "Entschliessungsantrag zur generellen Öffnung von Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen" von den GRÜNEN diskutiert .
> Es gab einen von den Naturfreunden veranstalteten "Runden Tisch" mit Vertretern vieler Interessenvertretungen, mit dem Ziel, die *gemeinsame Strategie* für das weitere Vorgehen zu bestimmen.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## steiggeist

Der heutige Kurier in der NÖ-Ausgabe:


"In der Debatte um die geforderte Freigabe von Forstwegen für Mountainbiker spricht das Lebensministerium nun ein Machtwort: Es wird derzeit keine generelle Öffnung aller Waldstrecken geben."


Wir von upmove, der Alpenverein und die Naturfreunde sind hier anderer Meinung. Nicht Beamte bestimmen und sprechen ein Machtwort, sondern am Ende spricht das Volk. 
Eine Freigabe der Forststraßen zum Radfahren ist längst überfällig. Das die 27.000 km MTB-Strecken nicht stimmen (max. 11.000) darüber haben wir bereits berichtet.
Jetzt weitere 5000 km freigeben zu wollen ist toll, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen und geeigneten Wegen für jedermann/frau zu Erholungszwecken ermöglicht werden muss. In unserem benachbarten Ausland ist dies längst gelebte und gesetzliche Realität!

----------


## steiggeist

‎legalbiken‬ und das "Ministerium für ein Lebenswertes Österreich"





In einem Artikel im heutigen Kurier lässt "das Ministerium für ein Lebenswertes Österreich " den Erholungssuchenden ausrichten, dass es keine Änderung des Forstgesetzes geben wird, die das Radfahren auf Forststraßen und geeigneten Wegen erlaubt.
Begründung? Fehlanzeige!
Oder nein, da war noch was: "es gibt ja die vertragliche Lösung"....


Wir lesen im "Kaffesatz" und wagen eine Deutung des ministeriellen Theaterdonners

----------


## willi

:Musing: Hab ich das richtig Verstanden:

STELLUNGNAHME des TIROLER FORSTVEREINS
zur JAGDGESETZNOVELLE 2015




> Vorrang der Waldfunktionserhaltung (im Interesse der Landeskultur) gegenüber der Hege des
> Wildes und damit auch Vorrang von Wald vor Wild, wenn diese beiden Ziele in Widerstreit
> stehen (§ 11b);


www.tiroler-forstverein.at/ak...tznovelle.html

----------


## steiggeist

Ja das ist der TIROLER Forstverein.
Der hat auch die Aktion "Sicherheit im Wald..." NICHT  mitgetragen!

----------


## willi

Ich dachte die Wald vor Wild Politik gibts nur in Bayern?

----------


## steiggeist

Ich glaube so genau ausgeführt ist das auch nur in Tirol.
Sonst gibt es in Österreich nur die sogenannte "Mariazeller Erklärung", die aber auf Freiwilligkeit basiert.

----------


## cliomare

In Innsbruck nimmt die Hungerburgbahn ab sofort keine "Downhiller" mehr mit. Offizielles Argument DH Bikes brauchen zu viel Platz. 

Wo sind die Rechtsexperten? Ich denke dass es vor Gericht nicht halten wird, wenn "normale" Bike mitgenommen werden aber ein "DH-Bike" nicht. Das Argument mit der Größe ist ja auch nicht haltbar, mein DH Bike ist nicht größer wie mein "normales" Bike.
Jetzt ist eh Winterpause, aber wenn ich danach mit meinem Fully (das noch nicht mal ein Downhillbike ist) nicht mehr mitgenommen werde, denke ich dass ich da gerichtlich dagegen vorgehen werde. Schließlich hab ich mir gerade hauptsächlich die Saisonkarte aus dem Grund gekauft, dass ich meine Touren immer auf der Hungerburg starte. 

Kennt sich wer rechtlich aus? Wenn ich nicht mitgenommen werd nur weil mein Bike hinten einen Dämpfer hat und der daneben mit einem Hardtail mitfahren darf vermute ich, dass das vor Gericht nicht durchgeht?

----------


## steiggeist

Nun gut, der Forstverein hat vielleicht eine bessere Vernetzung und deshalb bereits 70.000 Unterstützer gegen eine Öffnung der Forststraßen und -wege gesammelt.


Das könnten wir jetzt als Ausrede verwenden.
Tun wir aber nicht !! 


Du hoffentlich auch nicht. Also aktiviere und motiviere bitte alle deine FreundeInnen bei "legal biken - auch in Österreich" mitzumachen. 
Das geht ganz einfach auf www.legalbiken.at

----------


## steiggeist

Artikel über ‪#‎legalbiken‬ in der Bezirksrundschau Braunau.
Er ist recht neutral gehalten, allerdings ist die Frage bei der Abstimmung nach einer "totalen Waldöffnung" verfehlt.
Diese fordert niemand!
www.meinbezirk.at/braunau/chr...-d1543776.html

----------


## steiggeist

Helmut Friessenbichler, unser FrieRadler, nimmt's mit Humor... www.upmove.eu/freiradler,-spe...84d16e788.html

----------


## steiggeist

‎legalbiken‬ am Muckenkogel?


Eine unendliche Geschichte voller Mißverständnisse...


NÖN: Zwist um Mountainbiken
"Eine „Falschmeldung“ sei die Aussage von Vizebürgermeister Labenbacher zur Winterbefahrung, so Klaus Kratzer von der Stifts-Forstdirektion und Jagdpächter Rudolf Gürtler."


www.noen.at/nachrichten/lokal...art2315,688393


Und unserem lieben Rudi ist sowieso nicht gut, wenn er nicht Strafen und Klagen kann...

EDIT: es geht ums Radfahren auf Forststraßen!

----------


## steiggeist

_Naturfreunde NÖ: Initiative "Freie Forstwege für Radfahrer" geht ins neue Jahr!
Auf ein arbeitsreiches und genauso erfolgreiches Jahr kann die Präsidentin der Naturfreunde NÖ, LAbg Karin Scheele, zurückblicken. [Presseaussendung Naturfreunde NÖ]
www.upmove.eu/naturfreunde-no...86d16e789.html


"Eines sind wir uns bewusst, dass eine Änderung des Forstgesetzes überfällig ist. Und bei dieser Änderung muss unsere Forderung berücksichtigt werden" so Karin Scheele abschließend.
_ 
Ja, so funktioniert die Politik in Österreich nun einmal.
"Große Koalition" heißt das Spiel.
Jetzt heißt es warten bis, der "Partner" ein Gesetz ändern will, und dann wird "abgetauscht".
Ist das sogenannte "Koalitionsmikado": wer sich als erster Bewegt, "verliert" :-)

----------


## FLo33

Traurig, aber wahr. Aber stell Dir vor, es gäbe ein Mehrheitswahlrecht.  :EEK!:

----------


## steiggeist

Das ist ein Kommentar zu einem Artikel im Kurier anlässlich der heutigen PK der Landwirtschaftskammer:


kurier.at/chronik/niederoeste...rt/166.536.167


Wir werden bald ausführlicher berichten...

----------


## steiggeist

Tips: OÖ/Kirchdorf


In diesem Artikel zu einer Diskussionsveranstaltung im oberösterreichischen Klaus kommt auch Nationalrat Markus Vogl (SPÖ) zu Wort:


_„Mit der derzeitigen Gesetzeslage kommen wir nicht weiter.“ Es sei auch möglich, bei einer Gesetzesänderung gleich Sperrgebiete zu definieren. Vogl berichtet: „In der Bundespolitik ist das Thema derzeit in Verhandlung. Verkehrsministerium und Sportministerium stehen der Sache positiv gegenüber, während das Landwirtschaftsministerium skeptisch ist. Jetzt gilt es rasch eine Lösung zu finden, das ist unsere Aufgabe als Politiker.“_

----------


## steiggeist

*Mountainbikestrecke entpuppt sich als Hit*
Muckenkogel-Öffnung für Radfahrer bildet laut Ortschef ,,wertvollen Wirtschaftsfaktor". Auch Hüttenwirte zufrieden.


www.noen.at/nachrichten/lokal....VMbcPh06.dpuf

----------


## willi

Hauptforststrassen frei schön und gut, aber solche Wege nutze ich nur Bergauf. Die Freigabe wäre für Gelegenheitsbiker sicher super.
Bergab bevorzuge ich den Singletrail. 

Wenn jetzt z.B die Freigabe für nur "Hauptforststrassen" durchgehen würde bringt das sicher was für den Tourismus, aber viele Biker die Wanderwege/Singletrails Bergab nutzen bleiben dadurch Illegal. Warscheinlich würde die Nutzung von solchen Wegen abseits dieser Straßen in Folge härter und höher bestraft.

----------


## steiggeist

> Wenn jetzt z.B die Freigabe für nur "Hauptforststrassen" durchgehen würde bringt das sicher was für den Tourismus, aber viele Biker die Wanderwege/Singletrails Bergab nutzen bleiben dadurch Illegal. Warscheinlich würde die Nutzung von solchen Wegen abseits dieser Straßen in Folge härter und höher bestraft.


Oh je, das haben wir nicht bedacht <ironie off> ;-)

Du weißt schon, dass der Rahmen für Verwaltungsstrafen momentan be ca 700€ liegt, und privatrechtliche Besitzstöhrungs und Unterlassungsklagen Streitwerte von 15.000€ haben.

Wir gehen davon aus, dass sich mit Hilfe der alpinen Vereine für die Wege privatrechtliche Lösungen für schmale Wege finden lassen werden, falls es irgendwo zu Problemen kommt.
Es ist auch der Gegenseite klar, dass es hier eine Lösung geben muss.
Diese Lösungen müssen ausverhandelt werden. So wie jetzt Schitourenlösungen ausverhandelt werden.
Aber dieses Ausverhandeln kann nur bei gleicher Augenhöhe stattfinden.
Und diese Augenhöhe wird es auch schon in genügenden Maßen geben, wenn die Forststraßen freikommen.
(schitourengeher haben Wegefreiheit und halten sich freiwillig an bestimmte Routen, wenn es notwendig ist)
Hoffe, die Antwort war zufriedenstellend.

PS: mit jeder Unterschrift unter www.legalbiken.at wird unsere Position gestärkt.
Falls du einen Tipp brauchst, wie man etwas zum großen Ziel von "legal biken - auch in Österrich!" könnte ;-)

----------


## steiggeist

"legal biken" bei "Schnittstelle Wald", einer Veranstaltung der „Fürstlich Schaumburg-Lippische Forstverwaltung“ in Klaus a.d. Pyhrnbahn.


Sie bot eine prominent besetzte Vortagsliste u.a. Prof. i.R. Friedrich Reimoser sowie die Vorsitzende der Naturfreunde OBERÖSTERREICH, Gerda Weichsler-Hauer​. 


Der anschließenden Diskussionen war kultiviert mit harten Fronten. 
Doch fehlte es nicht an rhetorischen Spitzen: Reimoser meinte z.B.: die von Dietmar Gruber vorgetragene Forderung nach freiem Wegerecht für Radfahrer, komme an Radikalität der des „IS“ gleich. 


Hier unser Bericht:
https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/kultiviert...86d16e790.html

----------


## steiggeist

Nächster Bericht über eine Veranstaltung zu "legal biken", die wir nicht selbst veranstalten mußten  :Wink: 

Am 27. 11  lud die Landwirtschaftskammer zu einer Pressekonferenz mit dem Thema 
„Was sagt die Wissenschaft zum Mountainbiken im Wald? 
Experten präsentieren Lösungen, die allen Seiten gerecht werden“. 
Ort des Geschehens war das noble Cafe Griensteidl im ersten Wiener Gemeindebezirk. 
Von den Kämmerern wurden alte Nebelgranaten geworfen.
Zum Artikel: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/landwirtsc...86d16e791.html

----------


## steiggeist

"legal biken" im letzten "Jagd Talk" auf "Jagd und Natur tv". 
Auch wenn der Titel "Ausverkauf Natur – Die Geschäfte der Freizeitindustrie" lautete, war Radfahren das beherrschende Thema. Bei der Auswahl der Diskussionsteilnehmer aber auch kein Wunder :-)


Unser FrieRadler Helmut Friessenbichler hat sich die zwei Stunden angetan und für euch zusammen gefasst.


https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/frieradler...86d16e792.html

----------


## steiggeist

Diesen tollen Mulitfunktions-Schreiber hat Dietmar Gruber beim JagdTalk von Hrn. Dr. Rudolf Gürtler geschenkt bekommen.
Wir geben dieses Geschenk dem höchsten Spender für „Legal Biken - auch in Österreich“
Dr. Gürtler ist ja quasi ein Mitbegründer der Aktion „Legal Biken - auch in Österreich“.
Also wer noch ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk benötigt der sollte jetzt spenden!


Alle Spenden ab heute 21:00 bis Sonntag 20.12.2015 24:00 zählen. Der Schreiber sollte dann noch rechtzeitig für den Christbaum ankommen. Ja und Ihr müßt euch natürlich zuerst die 119 min anschauen. Mehr dazu im Post zuvor. 


www.upmove-mtb.eu/spenden

----------


## willi

Eigentlich wollte ich dazu nichts mehr schreiben, aber:
Lächerlich über so eine Anekdote vom Gürtler einzugehn. 
Gewisse Fakten sind nicht zu übersehen. Die Naturfreunde/Alpenverein sind nur für die Öffnung von Forststrassen weil "Trekkingbikes" die Zukunft sind(stichwort Gelegenheitsradler). Steht mal für eine Haltung ein und nicht" Wegefreiheit und dann doch nur Forststrassen und vielleicht mal irgendwann mal gewisse Wanderwege/Singletrails.

Ich bin nicht für die Öffnung aller Wege, weil auch MTBlern gewisse Grenzen in der Natur gesetzt werden müssen(wir sind nicht Kananda).

----------


## steiggeist

> Ich bin nicht für die Öffnung aller Wege, weil auch MTBlern gewisse Grenzen in der Natur gesetzt werden müssen(wir sind nicht Kananda).

 Natürlich muss es Ausnahmen geben, so wie für Wanderer, Schifahrer, ... und Jäger.
Das wurde von Anfang an immer wieder betont.

----------


## steiggeist

Der Chef der Salzburger Bergrettung, Estolf Müller, zum Schitourengehen auf Pisten:




> „Schon aus Wettbewerbsgründen sollten in Österreich nicht die gleichen Fehler wie beim beginnenden Mountainbike Sport mit rigorosen Verboten gemacht werden.“



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, ausser natürlich, dass das Mountainbike-Verbot in Österreich endlich abgeschafft werden muss!
zur Pressemitteilung der Salzburger Bergrettung

----------


## steiggeist

Zwei interessante Links zu Jagd:
EINE FACHTAGUNG DES GRÜNEN KREUZES ÜBER JAGDETHIK: STAINZ AM 12. 11. 2015 www.martinballuch.com/eine-fa...am-12-11-2015/
40 JAHRE JAGDVERBOT IM KANTON GENF – EINE BESTANDSAUFNAHME www.martinballuch.com/40-jahr...tandsaufnahme/

----------


## steiggeist

Jagd auf Mountainbiker?
Auch Im Mühlviertel/OÖ werden werden Radfahrer von Jägern und Grundstücksbesitzern geplagt.

"Willi, i hab eam!" soll der Jäger ins Telefon gerufen haben, nachdem er angeblich den Radfahrer zu Sturz gebracht hat.
Zum Artikel im upmove-Magazin

----------


## steiggeist

Leitartikel im SPORT INSIDER zum Thema "legal biken





Der SPORT INSIDER ist ein "business to business" Magazin für die verschiedenen Wirtschaftsbereiche des Sportfachhandels. Der in der Aktuellen Ausgabe erschienene Leitartikel ist das bisher kräftigste Signal aus dieser Richtung zu unserem Thema!


Artikel im www.legalbiken.at Magazin

----------


## steiggeist

Ohne weiteren Worte...

----------


## steiggeist

Wir gehen ins dritte Jahr!  


Liebe LegalbikerInnen und upmoverInnen, 


zuerst einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für euer Engagement in unserer Sache! 


Wir hoffen ihr hattet Zeit für viele schöne und erholsame Ausfahrten. Nebenbei habt ihr ja auch über 35.000 Unterschriften gesammelt. Durch euch wurden die Argumente für die Erweiterung der Bewegungsfreiheit für RadfahrerInnen in die Öffentlichkeit gebracht. Mit der Teilnahme an acht Trutzpartien habt ihr dem Thema „legal Biken“ viel Aufmerksamkeit verschafft. 


Waren wir Ende 2014 noch recht einsam mit unserem Anliegen, so haben wir heuer starke Verbündete gefunden. 
Naturfreunde, Radlobby und der Alpenverein setzen sich nun auch entschlossen für die Freigabe der Forststraßen zum Radfahren ein. Die GRÜNEN und die SPÖ haben sich auf der politischen Ebene klar als Befürworter unseres Anliegens deklariert. 


Es war auch das Jahr, in dem die Landwirtschaftskammer den Widerstand organisierte. Sie beauftragte mit enormen Geldmitteln Studien und Meinungsumfragen - mit gekauftem Ergebnis. Gegen Ende des Jahres kam das Thema noch einmal in die Öffentlichkeit. Dieses Mal bemühten sich aber die Gegner um eine entsprechende Bühne. Wir waren bei allen Veranstaltungen dabei und konnten unserer Argumente sachlich vorbringen. 


Nächstes Jahr wird es in diesem Tempo weitergehen. Wir werden als eure Interessenvertreter unser gemeinsames Ziel "legal biken - auch in Österreich!" konsequent verfolgen, bis wir es erreicht haben! 


Schöne Feiertage, einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2016 wünscht euch 


Euer upmove Team

----------


## steiggeist

Wir freuen uns über diese Aktion der Naturfreunde Österreich.
Gemeinsam mit den alpinen Vereinen sehen wir der Öffnung der Forststraßen zuversichtlich entgegen.

Schön ist, dass bei den Naturfreunden einige Aktionen und Aktivitäten gesetzt werden. Endlich sind wir nicht mehr alleine! 
Gleichzeitig hoffen wir, dass auch der Österreichischer Alpenverein, der ja seit letztem Jahr auch für die Öffnung der Forststraßen auf gesetzlicher Bais eintritt, aktiv in die Öffentlichkeit geht.

Manche meinen jetzt vielleicht, was sollen wir mit der Forststraße. Ja, natürlich, Mountainbiken findet auch auf Wegen statt. Wir von upmove werden uns weiter für eine generelle Öffnung von Straßen *und* Wegen zum Radln einsetzen. Momentan scheint aber die Forststraße *realistisch* zu werden. Und ganz ehrlich, wo haben wir den die größten Probleme mit Anzeigen, Besitzstörungsklagen......? 

Natürlich auf Forststraßen. Somit wäre dies ein wesentlicher Schritt für uns Mountainbiker!

----------


## steiggeist

Neues aus der Steiermark.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen möchte  :Smile: 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...327701%2F&_rdr

----------


## FLo33

Oje... ich kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich  :Puke:  möchte.

Das traurige an der Sache ist, dass sich sehr viele Bauern und Grundbesitzer durch die Kammer echt vertreten fühlen. Ich hab letzten August im Johnsbachtal im Gesäuse eine Diskussion in einem Wirtshaus gehabt, das ging auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Nach ca. 45 Minuten kam dann endlich durch, dass es nur um eines geht - Geld. Auf die Frage, was denn der konkrete Schaden sei, wenn die Wege geöffnet werden würden und die Haftungsfrage endlich ordentlich geregelt, kam nur eines: "Eigentum muss Eigentum bleiben!" Oder abgegolten werden.

Tja, welcome to the 19th century. Der Pöbel hat gefälligst draußen zu bleiben.

----------


## klamsi

Das lustige is, wirklich Geld verdienen tun sie ja dort wo sie eins bekommen auch nicht. Bests Bsp. die 23cent pro Laufmete und Jahr die die Bundesforste zur Öffnung ihrer Fortstraßen verlangen. Meistens ist das ein kleines Taschengeld aber richtig verdienen tut doch damit auch kaum jemand was. Aber vl. werden ja selbst so kleine Beträge als Wertschätzung des Eigentums angesehen? Ich frag mich obs da nicht ein besseres Modell gibt...

----------


## Tyrolens

Geld machst du mit der Hütte, die am Ende eines Forstweges steht...

----------


## klamsi

> Geld machst du mit der Hütte, die am Ende eines Forstweges steht...


Eben...

----------


## steiggeist

von der upmove Facebook-Seite https://www.facebook.com/upmovemtb/:


_Gestern zog dieses Video(https://goo.gl/fOuNko) der Landwirtschaftskammer Steiermark seine Kreise und jede Menge Kommentare nach sich. Auch aus den eigenen Reihen der Landwirte regt sich Widerspruch. 


Bernhard W. aus Graz-Umgebung schrieb in diesen Brief an den 
Präsidenten Titschenbacher:
"...es ist nicht erst seit vorgestern bekannt, dass weite Teile der Steiermark von einer starken Abwanderung betroffen sind. Wir Landwirte sind in besonderem Maße davon betroffen. 
Nur eine Minderheit der Landwirte lebt allein von der industriellen Produktion von Rohstoffen (Holz, fleisch, Getreide, Obst), der Grossteil ist von örtlicher Vermarktung der Produkte, Beherbergung (direkt oder als Lieferant für Beherbergungsbetriebe) abhängig oder führt den Betrieb sowieso nur im Nebenerwerb.
Sanfter Tourismus würde hier für die Regionen, für uns Bauern, eine grosse Chance bieten. Mit Ihrer strikten Haltung verhindern Sie die positive Entwicklung des ländlichen Raums, anstatt sie zu fördern."


Dass die Landwirtschaft unter starkem Druck steht. ist ja nichts neues. Nicht neu ist auch der Ruf nach Solidaridät der Bevölkerung für die Bauern, um z.B. den sinkenden Milchpreis durch freiwillige bezahlte Aufschläge für heimische Milch abzufedern, wie in diesem LWK-Video: https://goo.gl/rD9pfA.


Solche Zugeständnisse zu fordern, ohne auf der anderen Seite genau dieser Bevölkerungsgruppe ein kleines Zugeständnis bei der Öffnung von Forststraßen und Wegen für's Radfahren machen zu wollen? Da kann man nur sagen: Chuzpe!
_


Wer  Herrn Titschenbacher dazu was sagen will, hat hier die Möglichkeit:
praesidium a-t lk-stmk dot at
https://www.facebook.com/lksteiermark

----------


## klamsi

Na wunderbar, das ist doch mal ein Ansatzpunkt!

----------


## Tyrolens

Wenn man das will, dann schon. Als Alternative bleibt nur der Strukturwandel. Dazu muss ca. 75% der derzeit aktiven Landwirte weg.

----------


## steiggeist

Gestern veröffentlichte die Kronen Zeitung diesen Leserbrief.
Was soll man davon halten?

----------


## steiggeist

Ein vereiteltes Wegverbot aus "DER NATURFREUND", Heft 6, 15.Juni 1909, XIII. Jahrg.von Georg Aigner, Linz


Alex aus dem "Forum Gipfeltreffen" hat dieses Kleinod aus der Geschichte der Wegefreiheit in Österreich in gefunden, das ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten kann ;-)


Ein schönes Beispiel für das ewige Bemühen, Erholungsuchende aus jagdlichem Interesse aus der Natur auszuschliessen. Diese Diskriminierung fand für Wanderer und Schifahrer mit dem "Freien Betretungsrecht" im Forstgesetz von 1975 sein Ende. Wir Radfahrer warten bis heute auf eine entsprechenden Gesetzesnovelle.
So sind für uns die Fortstraßen in Hinterstoder, wo diese Trutzpartie vor 108 Jahren statt fand, noch heute für uns Radfahrer Tabu!


https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/trutzparti...84d16e798.html

----------


## steiggeist

Mountainbiker Österreichs, und was ist los mit EUCH?
www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02/...-los-mit-euch/

----------


## steiggeist



----------


## klamsi

Hab ich übersehen wer der Reiseveranstalter ist?

----------


## steiggeist

Wieder hat Dr. Gürtler, der streitbarer Jagdpächter am Muckenkogel, eine MountainbikerIn auf frischer Tat ertappt, während er mit seinem Jäger gerade auf der "ORTUNG EINES BRUNFTHIRSCHEN" war.
>> KLAGE AUF UNTERLASSUNG

----------


## steiggeist

Im NÖ-Kurier am 29.2.2016:

Hier zum Nachlesen

----------


## steiggeist

Trek-Bycicles Chef fordert aktive Teilnahme der Bikeindustrie an der Interessenvertretung der Mountainbiker!


Dazu präsentiert er vier Fragen, an denen sich jedes Unternehmen der Branche hinsichtlich ihres diesbezüglichen Engagements prüfen soll. Wir wollen hier die Frage 2 besonders herausstreichen:


Frage 2:
"Würden lokale oder nationale Fahrrad-Interessensvertretungen bestätigen, dass ihre Firma deren Anstrengungen unterstützt?"


...


www.bicycleretailer.com/inter...?#.Vtf_1ZzhBhE

----------


## FLo33

Gleich nach Mattighofen und Vorarlberg schicken.

----------


## steiggeist

Das BIKE Magazin berichtet über "Muckenkogel 2.0":





> Das völlig veraltete Forstgesetz ist es, dass das Fahren im Wald generell verbietet, nicht der klagefreundliche Herr Dr. Gürtler. Und so ist es vollkommen verfehlt, den Kläger als moralisch Verantwortlichen zu sehen. Will man das Problem beseitigen, ist die einzige Möglichkeit dazu, das geltende Recht zu ändern. Der Weg dahin führt nur über aktive Teilnahme an der Politik und über Interessensgemeinschaften wie beispielsweise die Upmove Community. Wer also wirklich etwas gegen die Lage in Österreich unternehmen will, der sollte hier ansetzen.



www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/...el/a30751.html

----------


## hhacks

gut geschrieben

----------


## FLo33

Fnde ich auch.

----------


## steiggeist

neuer Artikel im upmove - legal biken Magazin:


Klassenkampf im Wald! Die "Land und Forstbetriebe Österreich" (Land & Forst) laden zu einer ´Fachtagung Eigentum … Spannungsfeld zwischen Grundrechten und "öffentlichem Interesse"´. 
Auszug aus der Ausschreibung:
_



			
				War vor wenigen Jahren die Besitzgrenze noch eine anerkannte gesetzliche und moralische Schwelle, die dem jeweiligen Eigentümer klare und planbare Rechte und Pflichten für sein Gut vorschrieb, so scheint es heute genau umgekehrt zu sein. Jene ohne Verantwortung für diese Flächen versuchen ihre zumeist eindimensionalen Interessen daran politisch durchzusetzen und der Gesetzgeber erliegt regelmäßig der Versuchung, Einzelinteressen vor einem nachhaltigen und ganzheitlichen Ansatz zu berücksichtigen.


Der Wald zählt im Bewusstsein vieler Bürger zum Gemeineigentum, das jeder nach seiner Vorliebe nutzen kann. Das Interesse am Wald gilt als ausreichend für wohlmeinende Eingriffe in das Eigentum, sei es durch den reglementierenden Staat oder sei es durch den Bürger in Form souveräner Selbstermächtigung.
			
		

_
Das hat unseren Kollegen Stefan neugierig gemacht. Ist doch Land & Forst neben der Landwirtschaftskammer der hauptsächlich öffentlich agierende Gegner der Erweiterung des bestehenden Betretungsrechts auf Radfahrer. Dabei bedienen sich diese Organisationen immer wieder der Argumentation, dass eine solche Liberalisierung eine "Enteignung" wäre. Stefan hat darauf hin zum "Eigentum Wald" recherchiert. Hier präsentieren wir euch sein Ergebnis : Wem gehört der Wald?

----------


## FLo33

Ich sehe es auch so, ein paar gegen den Rest Österreichs. Und die kleinen Hansln lassen sich einspannen, weil sie auch so gern einmal groß wären. Seufz

----------


## steiggeist

Die *NÖN* über Muckenkogel 2.0:
Herr Gürtler hat wieder einmal eine auf einer Forststraße radfahrende Kollegin verklagt (Streitwert wie üblich 15.000€, wir berichteten schon ausführlich siehe https://goo.gl/SjmvrR .
Die NÖN stellen auch die Frage "Haben Sie Verständnis für die Unterlassungsklage?" -> Eure Meinung ist gefragt!

----------


## steiggeist

Die *Naturfreunde Steiermark* berichten von der Aufnahme der Forderung zur Freigabe der Forststraßen für Radfahrer in das Parteiprogramm der SPÖ Steiermark

----------


## steiggeist

*„Denn was passiert, wenn man nicht füttert und nicht jagt? Gar nichts, Die Jagd kämpf nur verzweifelt um ihre Daseinsberechtigung, aber notwendig ist sie nicht.“*_Prinz Karl von Liechtenstein (Anmerkung: ist kein Österreicher und darf daher diesen Titel tragen)_
Wir trafen Herrn Lichtenstein 2014 bei einem ORF Dreh zum Thema "Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen". Bereits damals waren wir von seiner Offenheit zum Thema Jagd überrascht.
Er selbst ist seit dem 16-ten Lebensjahr Jäger und kennt die "kleinen Feinheiten" der Jagd daher sehr gut.







https://www.facebook.com/upmovemtb/p...69659986406563

----------


## FLo33

Deckt sich mit dem Empfinden, dass es letzten Endes alleine darum geht, dass ein paar Leuten einfach den Status quo mit aller Gewalt halten wollen. Blöderweise haben die paar großen Einfluss auf ein paar andere...

----------


## steiggeist

Naturfreunde Aktionfolder:

www.naturfreunde.at/service/t...-mtb-kampagne/

----------


## steiggeist

Muckenkogel 2.0 in den "Niederösterreichischen Nachrichten": 


"Nur Minderheit für Klage gegen Radlerin"


www.noen.at/nachrichten/lokal...art2315,719821

----------


## FLo33

Das von der NOEN zu lesen überrascht mich jetzt doch ein bisschen.

----------


## steiggeist

hoffentlich positiv; -)

----------


## FLo33

Hehehe, kannst Dir aussuchen :-)

----------


## steiggeist

Muckenkogel II : Weil Mountainbiken in Österreich auch 2016 immer noch verboten ist, endet manche Radausfahrt vor Gericht.


So wie heute in Lilienfeld...





Als upmove geht es uns bei solchen Fällen nicht darum einen einzelnen Jäger oder Grundbesitzer zu dämonisieren oder vorzuführen. Wir müssen aber als Interessensvertretung der Mountainbiker die Gelegenheit nutzen und darauf hinweisen, dass das Forstgesetz von 1975 einerseits zwar - Gott sei Dank - das Wandern und Schifahren auf der gesamten Waldfläche rund um die Uhr erlaubt, anderseits aber eben das Radfahren selbst auf LKW-tauglichen Forststraßen am helllichten Tag zu solch absurden Klagen führt.

----------


## steiggeist

Irgend etwas stimmt da nicht. 
Die einen Tourismus-Verantwortlichen sagen wir brauchen keine Öffnung von Forststraßen und Wegen zum Mountainbiken. 
Die anderen wiederum *wollen selbst die Einheimischen zum Mountainbike Urlaub ins Ausland schicken*.
Irgendwie eigenartig, vielleicht geht's ein wenig darum das keine weitere Konkurrenz aufkommt.
Wäre ja typisch österreichisch. 


Kleine Anmerkung: In Deutschland darf man auf Forststraßen *und* Wegen mit dem Mountainbike fahren. 
Ausgenommen in Baden Württemberg, da gilt die sogn. 2m Regel. Das heißt hier dürfen nur Wege/Straßen befahren werden die breiter als 2 m sind.
Eine 1,5m Regel gibt es nicht.

----------


## steiggeist

unser Frieradler war wieder aktiv:
Am schönsten Ausflugsplatz der Steiermark


Alle Ötscherbären tot. 
Giftschlangen und Fahrverbot
Mariazell nun sozialistisch, rot.
Was soll man noch berichten,
Rad- und Wandergeschichten?
Lesen Sie, auch zwischen den Zeilen,
wo es schön ist, zum Verweilen


https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/frieradler...86d16e804.html

----------


## steiggeist

Mountainbiken im DAV Panorama
Nach dem der Deutsche Alpenverein letzes Jahr sein Positionspapier zur gemeinsamen Wegenutzung veröffentlicht hat, ist Mountainbiken im aktuellen DAV Panorama Titelthema. Mountainbiken ist Bergsport den etwa 400.000 DAV Mitglieder betreiben. In mehreren Artikel wird ausgeführt, wie dieser umwelt- und sozialverträglich ausgeübt werden kann und welche aktuellen Entwicklungen es gibt.


Der DAV bezieht Position:BERGSPORT MOUNTAINBIKEN


https://issuu.com/sensit/docs/dav_pa..._2_2016/17?e=0

----------


## steiggeist

Zum Tag des Waldes


Heute ist der 21. März, der Internationale Tag des Waldes. Grund genug als Radler einmal über den Tellerrand und in den Medienwald zu blicken. Was gibt es Neues im Tann?


https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/frieradler...86d16e805.html

----------


## steiggeist

Mountain Biking Has an Identity Crisis… And it Affects Us All
Posted on March 21, 2016 by Greg Heil 


www.singletracks.com/blog/tra...ffects-us-all/


Nicht die MountainbikerInnen haben eine Identitätskrise, sondern vielmehr die Bikeindustrie und die um die MountainbikerInnen buhlenden Bikedestinationen.
Siehe ein aktuelles Video von Bikehotels Südtirol/Alto Adige. 


Damit werden wir keine Freunde gewinnen und uns selbst ins "Out" (=Bikeparks) stellen. Nicht dass Bikeparks schlecht sind, im Gegenteil. 


Jedoch ist dies nur ein Teilsegment des Mountainbikens und hat nichts mit dem Radln in der freien Natur zu tun. 


Denn Wege in der Natur sind keine Bikeparks sondern Naturjuwele die es zu erhalten gilt. Mountainbiken mit entsprechender Fahrweise, wie diese vom überwiegenden Teil der MountainbikerInnen angewandt wird, steht dem nicht entgegen! Mountainbiker schätzen und schützen die Natur!


Wann werden Touristiker und die Bikehersteller verstehen, dass sie uns und damit auch sich selbst das Beste tun, wenn sie den Sport so darstellen, wie ihn die Mehrheit von uns praktizierten will: Rücksichts-/Verantwortungsvoll und Nachhaltig!
Dazu braucht es auch ein entsprechendes Betretungsrecht, zu dem sich die österreichischen Repräsentanten der Branche bis jetzt in tiefes Schweigen hüllen!


(Hier ist das aktuelle Video der Südtirolwerbung. Die Steine "spritzen". Super - oder? https://vimeo.com/158450883 )

----------


## steiggeist

Unterlassungsklage in Lilienfeld
Kein Urteil im Biker-Prozess
Richterin muss prüfen, ob Gürtler klageberechtigt ist. Prozess gegen Muckenkogel-Radlerin wird im Mai fortgesetzt.
- www.noen.at/nachrichten/lokal....s3s8N5QD.dpuf

----------


## steiggeist

*ÖBF Generaldirektor über Jagd, Wildschaden und Mountainbiker*





Die jährliche „Österreichischen Jägertagung 2016“ fand vom 25. und 26. Februar 2016 in Aigen/Ennstal statt. Ein Vortrag von Dr. Rudolf Freidhager, Vorstandssprecher der ÖBF-AG, kann auf "Jagd und Natur tv" angesehen werden.


Upmover Wolfgang hat sich angesehen, was Herr Freidhager über Jagd, Wildschaden und auch auch Mountainbiken zu sagen hatte, und uns diesen interessanten Bericht zukommen lassen.

----------


## steiggeist

*BIKE Magazin:*
Muckenkogel Teil 2: So lief der erste Verhandlungstag vor Gericht.

----------


## willi

Wer ist die Mountainbikerin eigentlich? Eine Ahnungslose oder mit der Situation vertraut?Bei erstem Fall bin ich auf der Seite der MTBlerin, wenn diejenige auf so einem Sturkopf wie Gürtler trifft.

----------


## steiggeist

> Wer ist die Mountainbikerin eigentlich? Eine Ahnungslose oder mit der Situation vertraut?


Sie ist eine Auswärtige, die jetzt in Lilienfeld arbeitet.

Als upmove geht es uns bei solchen Fällen nicht darum einen einzelnen Jäger oder Grundbesitzer zu dämonisieren oder vorzuführen. Wir müssen aber als Interessensvertretung der Mountainbiker die Gelegenheit nutzen und darauf hinweisen, dass das Forstgesetz von 1975 einerseits zwar - Gott sei Dank - das Wandern und Schifahren auf der gesamten Waldfläche rund um die Uhr erlaubt, anderseits aber eben das Radfahren selbst auf LKW-tauglichen Forststraßen am helllichten Tag zu solch absurden Klagen führt.

----------


## steiggeist

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/radfahrer-...86d16e808.html

----------


## steiggeist

"Österreich wäre ein Trail-Dorado. Aber es mauert sich hinter Verboten ein."
 derstandard.at/2000033636203/...do-der-Toskana

----------


## steiggeist

> Meldung-Milchpreis-im-Keller-Mod-Steit-um-Forststrassen


 :-)
tvthek.orf.at/program/Steierm...assen/12310475

----------


## steiggeist

Bergwelten:
www.bergwelten.com/news/die-a...tstrassen-frei


Aktionstage Pressaussendung:
www.naturfreunde.at/berichte/...ahren-zukunft/


Krone Steiermark:
www.krone.at/Steiermark/Radle...e-Story-504576

----------


## steiggeist

Das heutige Pressegespräch und die Auftaktveranstaltung der Aktionstage in St. Veit/Glan ist sehr erfolgreich über die Bühne gegangen.


Hier ein Beitrag auf orf-Kärnten heute:
tvthek.orf.at/program/Kaernte...assen/12398419 


und auch Online, mit einer *Abstimmung*: 
kaernten.orf.at/news/stories/2767542/

----------


## steiggeist

legalbiken, die Jagd und die Kandidaten für den nächsten Bundespräsidenten

Die Kanditaten für die Bundespräsidentenwahl wurden von der Jägerschaft (auch) zur Öffnung der Forststraßen schriftlich befragt:

Die unpräzise Fragestellung:
Sind Sie für eine Öffnung der Forststraßen für alle?

Hr. Ing. Nobert Hofer:
Ich stehe der Öffnung der Forststraßen für alle ablehnend gegenüber. Generell sollten jeweils individuelle Prüfungen vorgenommen werden, bevor die besagten Straßen für verschiedene Verkehrsteilnehmer geöffnet werden. Dabei sollten neben den juristischen Umständen auch speziell die Bedürfnisse der Anrainer, der Tiere und Pflanzen, der Jäger und anderen Nutzern der umliegenden Umgebung beachtet werden.

Fr. Dr. Irmgard Griss
Nein.

Hr. Rudolf Hundstorfer
Die Öffnung der Forststraßen ist für Rudolf Hundstorfer durchaus vorstellbar - allerdings begleitet von klaren Verhaltensregeln zum Schutz aller BenützerInnen, damit ein respektvoller Umgang gewährleistet werden kann. Ziel muss dabei sein, dass ökologische, forstwirtschaftliche und wildökologische Notwendigkeiten Berücksichtigung finden - der Forstbetrieb darf durch die Benützung der Routen durch Privatpersonen natürlich nicht beeinträchtig werden.

Hr. Dr. Andreas Kohl
Die Forststraßen sind in erster Linie dafür da, um eine nachhaltige und ökonomische Forstwirtschaft in Österreich zu ermöglichen. Nun gibt es die Entwicklung, dass immer mehr Menschen ihre Freizeitaktivitäten wie wandern, laufen, Ski-Touren gehen, oder Mountainbiken in der Natur ausüben. Dem wird Rechnung getragen, sodass z.B. in Österreich bereits rund 27.000 km Mountainbike-Routen auf vertraglicher Basis freigegeben wurden. Tendenz steigend.
Wir dürfen dabei aber nicht vergessen, dass der Wald auch Lebensraum und Rückzugsgebiet für die Wildtiere ist. Eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen für alle erscheint mir nicht geeignet, weil sie einerseits eine einseitige Belastung der Waldeigentümer (z.B. verstärktes Haftungsrisiko, höhere Betriebskosten etc.) und anderseits zu einer unzumutbaren Beunruhigung der Wildtiere führen. Was es braucht ist ein ausbalanciertes Modell für alle, deshalb bin ich für eine sachgerechte und faire Lösung auf Basis der bewährten und bestehenden Vertragsmodelle mit den Grundbesitzern.

Dr. Alexander Van der Bellen ließ die Frage(n)unbeantwortet.

http://www.jagd-noe.at/Home/TabId/343/ArtMID/1911/ArticleID/6021/Was-h228lt-die-zuk252nftige-Bundespr228sidentin-oder-der-zuk252nftige-Bundespr228sident-von-der-Jagd.aspx

----------


## steiggeist

BIKE Magazin
Gardasee: Alle erlaubten Trails in der Übersichtskarte


Aus dem Artikel:
"Info zum neuen Trailgesetz im Trentino:
Seit Ende April 2015 gibt es ein neues Trail-Gesetz im Trentino, also auch am nördlichen Gardasee. Vorher war das Biken generell auf allen Trails verboten, die breiter waren als ein quergestelltes Bike und steiler als 20 Prozent. Eine Gemeinde konnte davon eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilen. Mit dem neuen Gesetz ist die Situation völlig anders: Jetzt sind alle Trails frei befahrbar, es sei denn eine Gemeinde – also der Bürgermeister – spricht ein Verbot für einen bestimmten Trail aus.
Für ein Trailverbot gibt es jetzt klare Kriterien: Der Trail muss entweder von Wanderern stark frequentiert oder für Biker gefährlich sein (Absturzgefahr) oder eine besondere historische Bedeutung haben (Friedenspfad, etc.). Welche Trails diese Kriterien erfüllen, wird von einem Gremium festgelegt, das aus Vertretern der Gemeinde, dem Forstamt, dem Alpenverein, dem Tourismusverband und den Bikevereinen besteht. Alle zusammen müssen einen Beschluss herbeiführen. Weitere Sperrungen als die oben genannten sind am Gardasee nicht zu erwarten."


Wir sagen: genau so wollen wir das auch in Österreich!

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken & Österreichischer Alpenverein - ÖAV


Im "Bergauf" beschäftigt sich der AV mit zwei gerne verwendeten Argumenten gegen das Mountaibiken: der "Eingriff ins Eigentum" und die "Störung der Wildtiere":


Wir empfehlen diesen Artikel von Björn Zedrosser zur Lektüre!


https://www.alpenverein.at/bk/bergau...2016/index.php

----------


## steiggeist

Danke Radlager und Bikefex!


hier steht



> Wieder ein Schritt weiter auf dem Weg zur parlamentarischen Bürgerinitiative im Herbst 2016 zur Legalisierung des Mountainbikesports in Österreich.
> 
> 
> Unser Partner Bikefex, vertreten durch Axel, David und Herwig, hat letztes Wochenende bei der Freizeitmesse in Klagenfurt nicht nur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für den Mountainbike Tourenanbieter Bikefex und den Radlager Mountainbikeverein betrieben sondern auch einige Unterschriften für die Legalisierung des Mountainbikesports in Österreich gesammelt.
> 
> 
> Konkret sind es 90 Unterschriften geworden, welche UpMove zukommen werden.
> 
> 
> Du kannst das Formular für eine Unterschriftensammlung einfach downloaden: www.upmove.eu/downloads

----------


## steiggeist

ORF Burgenland Heute


Richtiges Verhalten im Wald
Was ist im Wald nun erlaubt, und was verboten?


tvthek.orf.at/program/Burgenl...-Wald/12422390


Noch ist Radfahren auf österreichischen Forststraßen verboten, obwohl kein Mensch dabei ein Unrechtsbeußtsein hat!
Was auffällt in diesem Beitrag, ist die Bemerkung des Försters: "...wenn die Freigabe der Forststraßen kommt, muss auch eine gesetzliche Regelung [für die Haftung] her...". Na das sollte wohl das kleinste Problem sein „wink“-Emoticon
Anscheinend beginnt man sich damit abzufinden, dass eine solche Änderung unabwendbar ist!

----------


## FLo33

Zeit wird's eh.

----------


## mankra

Fürchte, da vernebelt Wunschdenken bißerl die Sicht.

Obwohl alles verpachtet, bekomme ich wöchentlich irgendeine Landwirtschaftszeitung. 
Da wurde erst letzte Woche auf 4 !!! Seiten dieses Thema behandelt. Da wird es noch viel Widerstand geben.....von Abfinden hätte ich nix rausgelesen.

----------


## steiggeist



----------


## steiggeist

Das ist eine Einladung, also wer Zeit und Lust hat: Anmelden bei elke dot widner a-t gruene dot at und hinkommen!

----------


## steiggeist

Durch unserem neuen reflektierenden "Förderer"/"Förderin" Aufkleber kannst du mit deiner Spende ein besonderes Zeichen für "legal biken" setzen!


Diese Aufkleber wurden uns von einen treuen legal biken Förderer gesponsert - großes DANKESCHÖN!

----------


## steiggeist

Interessanter Bericht im Falter: Österreich ist aus Sicht des Mountainbike Touristen uninteressant. 


Denn dort wo man nicht willkommen ist (generelles MTB Verbot) fühlt man sich auch nicht wohl. Egal welches Angebot von Touristikern, Vereinen …. kommt. Es ist mühsam und begrüßenswert, nur Touristen wird man damit nicht locken. Und, die Einheimischen fahren längst dort, wo ein artgerechtes Mountainbiken möglich ist. Auf Wegen, Steigen und wo auch immer. So der grundsätzliche Tenor des Autors in diesem interessanten Bericht des Falters.


Bei uns gibt es halt die 5 Nebelgranaten die eine generelle Öffnung von Forststraßen und Wegen immer wieder zu verhindern wissen. Diese sind, Haftung, Gefahr für WanderInnen, Gefahr für Wildtiere, Forststraßen und Wege werden zerstört, Enteignung. 


Egal wie lange diese noch von den Gegnern strapaziert werden, sie sind grundfalsch, auch wir haben dieses schon mehrfach durchleuchtet. 
Aber sei es drum, warum sind diese „schlagenden Argumente“ in Deutschland, Italien und Schweiz nicht existent? Gibt es dort keine Wildtiere mehr? Sind dort die Notaufnahmen voll mit durch Mountainbikern verletzte Mitbürger?…… Nein nichts davon.


Aber in Österreich ist wohl alles anders? Ja eh klar.

----------


## steiggeist

legalbiken im Parlament


Nachdem die Grünen im Sportausschuß eine Antrag zur gesetzlichen Freigabe der Forststraßen zum Radfahren eingebracht haben, veranstalteten sie am 9.Mai eine Equette zu Thema.
Für uns Mountainbiker war upmove Vereinspräsident Andreas Pfaffenbichler


Hier gehts zum Bericht: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/parlaments...86d16e810.html

----------


## steiggeist

Heute Ö1 Morgenjournal:





> Mountainbiker: Forststraßen öffnen?
> 
> 
> In den Wälder sind Radfahrer nicht gern gesehen. Pünktlich zur Radsaison kocht die Frage wieder hoch, ob eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen für Radfahrer kommen sollte. In Österreichs Nachbarländern ist das schon längst üblich, hierzulande bleiben tiefe Gräben zwischen Befürwortern und Gegnern. Das hat sich bei einer Diskussion im Parlament auf Einladung der Grünen wieder einmal gezeigt.

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken und der Tourismus.


Der gestern durch ein FB-Posting von Open Trails​ bekannt gewordene kritische Bericht über das offizielle Angebot für Mountainbiiker im DAV Panorama 3/2016 (https://goo.gl/CckETF) hat zumindest einen Touristiker aufgeschreckt


Harald Maier, Organisator des Mountainbike Kongress Österreich​ in Saalbach, schreibt:


"Sobald die Sache einen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen für eine Region hat in Form von Arbeitsplätzen, Umsätzen und Eindämmung von Abwanderung, werden die Verhinderer immer weniger. Tja, falls andere Rahmenbedingungen wären, … na die wünschen sich in Österreich viele.


Nun, vielleicht kommt ja auch mal Verständnis auf bei denen, die unsere Rahmenbedingungen schneidern und eventuell entstehen sogar Visionen ohne Kesseldruck. Der Druck wird kommen, spätestens dann, wenn zwei warme Winter kein Schnee erzeugt werden kann."


Wir meinen, dass man wirklich blind sein muss, wenn man den wirtschaftlichen Nutzen des Mountainbikens nicht sehen kann!


Zum Blog von Harald Maier: www.mountainbike-kongress.at/...ike-tourismus/


Zum FB-Posting auf Open Trails: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTr...46071072181203

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken und Österreichische Bundesforste​


Heute im derStandard.at​: 
Bundesforste bremsen bei Radfahrern im Wald: Kein Interesse an genereller Freigabe


Das sind ja Schlagzeilen. Also auf Forststraßen, die auf unserem eigenen Grund und Boden verlaufen sind wir mit dem Rad auch nicht willkommen. Viel dürfte Hr. Freidhager, unser neuer Grundverwalter, nicht aus Bayern mitgenommen haben.


Wir von upmove setzen uns für eine Freigabe der Forststraßen-und Wege zum Radfahren ein. Und eines ist sicher, dass Thema bleibt in aller Munde und dass ist wichtig für unser Anliegen.


Irgendwann wird die Gesetzeslage der Wirklichkeit entsprechen. 
Übrigens die beiden Bilder im Bericht zeigen die Situation in Österreich sehr gut:

Mountainbiken mit dem E-Hollandrad. Die zwei Meter von der Asphaltstraße zum Bankerl schafft man natürlich auch mit dem Hollandrad.
 
Das zweite Bild, der Mountainbiker der sein Rad schiebt ist auch ok.
Beides ist auch in Österreich erlaubt, danke - haben wir ein Glück. 


In der Schweiz, Deutschland und Italien darf man mit dem Mountainbike anscheinend sogar auf Forststraßen und Wegen fahren ohne dabei kriminalisiert zu werden. 
Unzuverlässige Quellen behaupten sogar, dass man in diesen Ländern mit den Hollandrädern (gerne auch stromunterstützt) in der Stadt herum fahren soll. Was ist da nur los?


derstandard.at/2000037558060/...ahrern-im-Wald

----------


## Martinspics

Ich finde den Mountainbike Kongress (Sept. 2016) in Saalbach sehr problematisch. Es wurde offen gesagt, dass es keine Interesse bestehe, alle Wege für Biker frei geben. Man will die Biker dorthin konzentrieren, wo man sie haben will. Ich verstehe es als abcashen und eine Gefahr für die "Trailwanderer" und "Trailentdecker". Es wird, mit dem Argument, es gibt offizielle, präparierte Trails, gegen uns viel schärfer vorgegangen.

----------


## steiggeist

Bitte deine Meinung direkt dort deponieren! 
Je mehr das machen, desto eher werden wir gehört!

----------


## georg

derstandard.at/2000038186728/...iese-wird-Bike

Tjo, aus dem einzigen "Skigebiet" in Wien wird ein "Bikepark?" weil sich der Winterbetrieb nicht mehr lohnt. C'est la vie, wenn sich die Zeiten ändern muß man sich halt umstellen. Wird Zeit, dass der Tourismusbetrieb in Ösiland endlich aufwacht und das erkennt. Diese wehleidige Einstellung kotzt mich in meiner Umgebung auch an. Diese schon fast manische Fixierung auf den Wintertourismus kostet die Betriebe sicher einiges - zumindest diejenigen die keine schneesicheren Gebiete haben. Anderswo hat sich die Tourismus-Branche längst auf Biker eingeschworen und verdient prächtig damit. Nur Ösiland hinkt wieder hinterher, viele Bike-Urlauber sind schon nach Italien usw. abgewandert.

Und wer meint mit den paar Müslireigelverdrückern macht man keinen Umsatz: Prognostizierter Umsatz durch 140.000 Radsportler auf Mallorca für das Jahr 2016:
über 100.000.000€
(in Worten: über 100 Millionen Euro)

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tyrolens

Bei uns in Tirol wird der Mountainbiketourismus halt auch nie die Marktkraft des Skisports erreichen können.
Trotzdem investieren jetzt ziemlich viele Skigebiete... passt halt auch gut zur Sommertourismusoffensive.

----------


## steiggeist

themavorarlberg.at/sport/moun...rn-freie-fahrt

----------


## q_FTS_p

Geht ja in die richtige Richtung.
Jetzt sollte nur wenigstens ein einziger bei denen dabei sein, der ein MTB schon mal benutzt hat, bzw. den Unterschied zwischen DH, Enduro und XC kennt, sonst kommt da mit Sicherheit nix raus...

----------


## steiggeist

‪#‎legalbiken‬ und eine Forsttagung in Kufstein:


tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2779499/


Nicht konkretes, viel Geplauder und immer wieder dass man das Tiroler Modell auf alle Bundesländer anwenden soll, nur wer soll das machen, bezahlen und und die Grundeigentümer überzeugen, dass sie mitmachen?
Interessanterweise hat Dr. Freidhager,Vorstandssprecher der ÖBF, immer von der Achtung des Besitzes und Respekt vor dem Eigentümer gesprochen.
Die Bundesforste sind 100% Staatswald und "gehören" der Bevölkerung, also uns allen. Gibt einem schon zu denken, wenn der Verwalter unseres Eigentums dann ganz hart gegen eine unentgeltliche und weitgehende Öffnung des Waldes für Biker ist.
Er ist der Verwalter dieses Naturschatzes und nicht der Interessensvertreter der Grundeigentümer.
Aber immerhin kann man es schon als Erfolg sehen, dass bei einer Forsttagung dann ein Exkursionspunkt eine Singletrailtour am Lisl-Osl Trail war. Diese Exkursion war eine der am schnellsten ausgebuchtesten

----------


## georg

> Bei uns in Tirol wird der Mountainbiketourismus halt auch nie die Marktkraft des Skisports erreichen können.


 Reden wir in 10 Jahren weiter, wenn die Gletscher abgeschmolzen sind.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tyrolens

Gletscher sind nicht wirklich relevant. Die werden eh schon beschneit und der Sommerskilauf ist de facto tot.

----------


## steiggeist

Ein Leitartikel der Niederösterreichischen "Bauernzeitung" hat unseren Frieradler aus der Sommerpause geholt.

----------


## steiggeist

www.nachrichten.at/oberoester...;art71,2346505


Hat nur am Rande was mit #legalbiken zu tun, zeigt aber schön den herrschaftlichen Anspruch, den die Jagd an die Nutzung der Natur hat.
Der Bürgermeister von Grünau meint: Von einem Miteinander sei man weit entfernt.
Die Brunftzeit ist die hohe Zeit der Jagd. Hier Wanderer auszusperren um "Ruhe einkehren zu lassen", wie Förster Michael Schwarzlmüller meint, ist ein Hohn: Ruhe für die Jäger, aber sicher nicht Ruhe für das Wild.
Auch hier stellt sich die Frage, ob öffentlicher Druck nötig sein wird um endlich zu einer zeitgemäßen gemeinsamen Lösung zu kommen, oder ob nicht doch vorher die Vernunft die Grundbesitzer vom hohen Ross holt....

----------


## FLo33

Ich persönlich kann bei solchen Themen einfach nur mehr den Kopf schütteln. Hier sind einige Akteure so weit von meiner Realität entfernt, dass ich es einfach nicht begreife. Ich hab einmal versucht, zu diskutieren, es war sinnlos.

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken am Verkehrsrechstag des Kuratorium für Verkehrssicherheit "KfV".


 Bei dieser Veranstaltung am 15.9. in Wien beschäftigte sich "Panel 2" mit "Standpunkten zur Freigabe von Forststraßen". Wir waren dabei und berichten! Für Eilige: es wurde heftig gestritten und gemogelt ;-)


https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/verkehrsre...86d16e814.html

----------


## steiggeist

Leider keine guten Neuigkeiten aus Kärnten...





Georg Willi, Nationalrat, "Die Grünen" und Initiator des im Nationalrat liegenden Antrags zu "Freigabe der Forststraßen", hat uns ein Statement zu diesem Bericht gegeben: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/kaernten-i...86d16e815.html

----------


## steiggeist



----------


## steiggeist

In Norwegen wurde gerade ein Gesetz verabschiedet, welches alle durch menschliche Energie gespeiste Outdoor-Aktivitäten ermöglicht. Fahrräder inklusive! 
Eine hervorragende Lobbyarbeit von NOTS hat dies ermöglicht.


www.nots.no/friluftsmeldingen-20-oktober-2016

----------


## steiggeist

Nachdenkliches von der DIMB IG Erlangen.


Perspektivenwechsel
Wir wurden kürzlich von einer älteren Dame kontaktiert, die sich auf ihren Spaziergängen im Meilwald regelmäßig von Mountainbikern bedroht fühlt. 
ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.co.a...enwechsel.html

----------


## FLo33

Guter Beitrag! Als engagierter Biker vergisst man zu schnell, dass es für Außenstehende alles andere als einfach ist, schnell Rad zu fahren, geschweige denn schnell anzuhalten. Deshalb auf Sicht fahren und bei Fußgängern IMMER abbremsen, wenn man auf gemeinsam genutzten Wegen unterwegs ist, legal oder illegal.

Ganz ehrlich, Strava ist bei manchen Dingen einfach nur ein Sargnagel, sei es unnötiges Geheize auf Wanderwegen oder ständiges Entstehen von Abkürzungen auf Trails, die es davor seit Jahren unverändert gab - ich könnte Kotzen!

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken und unser Lebensminister


Unser Herr Minister Andrä Rupprechter im Interview mit der "Österreichischen BauernZeitung", (vulgo "Bauernbündler"). 


Unter der Überschrift 
"Verschiedene Interessen in Einklang bringen" 
liest man dort:


BauernZeitung: Sie haben die Freizeitwirtschaft im Wald erwähnt: Wann wird es eine Entscheidung darüber geben, ob die generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbiker kommt oder nicht? 
RUPPRECHTER: Diese Entscheidung ist schon gefallen: Die Öffnung kommt mit mir als Bundesminister nicht. 


BauernZeitung: Und darüber wird nicht mehr diskutiert? 
RUPPRECHTER: Nein.


Hier wird mit einem sehr eigenwilligen Selbstverständnis über den parlamentarischen Prozess "drüber gefahren".
Sei es wie es sei, dann werden wir halt auf einen anderen "Lebensminister" warten müssen...
Es könnte ja sein, dass in nicht mehr in allzu weiter Ferne ein Wechsel ansteht.


www.bauernzeitung.at/?%20Das%...JhY2s9MQ%3D%3D

----------


## steiggeist

Eine Öffnung von Forststraßen für Mountainbiker, die unter anderem alpine Vereine vehement fordern, sieht Maier weniger skeptisch. „Der Bau einer Forststraße ist ein viel größerer Eingriff als das Befahren so einer Straße mit einem Mountainbike.“ Zitat Franz Maier, Präsident Umweltdachverband

----------


## steiggeist

*​*die Jäger und eine Klubklausur im Parlament.Da wird auch über Radfahrer geredet...
Die Jäger fühlen sich ungeliebt, sagen sie, und: 
"Man ist sich bewusst, dass die Jagd nicht mehr so unumstritten ist, wie sie einst war. Jogger und Mountainbiker sehen sich in der Nutzung der Natur beeinträchtigt,.."
Wir sehen die Jagd als ein Hobby mit intensivem Eingriff in die Natur. Diese Natur müssen sich die Jäger gleichberechtigt mit Erholungssuchenden teilen!
Hier der Artikel in der Presse:  diepresse.com/home/politik/in...i-im-Parlament

----------


## steiggeist

Auch in den USA spricht sich die absurde österreichische Gesetzeslage zum Radfahren auf Straßen und Wegen im Wald herum. 
Hier zum Beispiel ein guter Artikel auf der Seite "Teton Gravity Research":
WHY MOST OF AUSTRIA’S BEST SINGLETRACK IS ILLEGAL TO RIDE


Hier heißt es unter anderem:  
"... Austrian riders formed the interest group Upmove to support their cause. They have organized group protest “pushes” up gravel roads, as pushing a bike on a gravel road is technically legal, and have petitioned to lift the national ban.


The interest groups wish to show that mountain bikers have no interest in breaking the law, they simply wish to enjoy the same access rights as other trail users. Acts of civil disobedience are their method of achieving this."


Hier der ganze Artikel: www.tetongravity.com/story/bi...ing-in-austria

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken #Steiermark

MTB-Modell Steiermark:
"Lenkung durch ein hochqualitatives Angebot, keine Strafen, keine Verbote."


https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/mtb-modell...86d16e820.html

----------


## FLo33

Hui, man darf gespannt sein, ob auch was raus kommt. Zu hoffen wäre es.

----------


## steiggeist

Momentan wird vom Innenministerium eine Änderung des Versammlungsrechts erwogen. Von vielen wird dies als "Demoverbot" gesehen. Verständlicherweise steigt der Widerstand gegen diese beabsichtigte Einschränkung. Auch wir von upmove können uns über das Ansinnen des Hrn. Innenminister nur wundern.


Schon das Schieben von Fahrrädern auf Forststraßen bei unseren Trutzpartien wollte man mit allen möglichen Mitteln verhindern. So wurden zum Beispiel kurzerhand "Forstliche Sperrgebiete" errichtet.


Leider ist es in Österreich oft nur über Demonstration möglich, dass nötige Augenmerk auf einen ungelösten gesellschaftlichen Konflikt zu lenken. Ein Demonstrationsverbot, wenn auch nur eingeschränkt, ist komplett ungeeignet einen Beitrag zur Konfliktlösung zu geben. Darüber hinaus ist dieses Vorhaben einer modernen Demokratie unwürdig. 
Wenn es dem Innenminister zu viele Demonstrationen gibt sollte er über Wege nachdenken, wie Anliegen der Zivilgesellschaft in angemessener Form öffentlich dargestellt werden können.


Die freie Platzwahl für Versammlungen ist, wie unser Beispiel der Trutzpartien zeigt, momentan aber für eine sinnvolle Ausübung des Demonstrationsrechts fundamental. Demonstrationen in Innenstädten ermöglichen außerdem eine etwas leichtere Aktivierung von Gleichgesinnten. Ebenso ist es in zentralen Lagen einfacher Journalisten für die direkte Berichterstattung zu animieren. Letztlich zwei wesentliche Gründe warum es genau so ist wie es ist. Daran darf nicht gerüttelt werden. 


Die sinnvoll mögliche Ausübung des Demonstrationsrechts ist für eine funktionierende Demokratie fundamental!


derstandard.at/2000052234126/...fassungswidrig

----------


## steiggeist

Am 3.Februar 2017 besuchten wir das Alpe–Adria MTB Forum in Ljubljana. 
Wir erläuterten den internationalen Kollegen die Lage in Österreich, und unser FrieRadler sammelte Eindrücke, die er euch hier ...


FrieRadler: Gesetze respektieren auf Italienisch, Biker-Hölle in Österreich

----------


## steiggeist

#wegefreiheit


Andreas Ermacora, Präsident des Österreichischer Alpenverein - ÖAV läßt aufhorchen:
Er sieht die Zeit gekommen, die österreichischen Politiker von der Sinnhaftigkeit und Notwendigkeit einer verfassungsmäßigen Absicherung der Wegefreiheit nach bayrischem oder Schweizer Vorbild zu überzeugen!


Wir sagen: Super Sache!
Mehr dazu in diesem Artikel: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/alpenverei...84d16e823.html

----------


## Vuntzam

Eine Frage nun, da ich nach zukünftigen Urlaubszielen und möglichen Wohnorten nach Abschluss meines Studiums suche. In welchen Ländern ist nun Biken in welcher Form erlaubt? Zwar ein bisschen Offtopic in diesem Thread, aber es wäre trotzdem einmal interessant hier alle, anderswo tatsächlich umgesetzten Regelungen/Lösungen aufzulisten. (Und ich bekomm nebenbei die Info die ich suche  :Mr. Yellow: )

In Bayern gilt ja diese 1,2m Regelung oder? 
In der Schweiz ist Mountainbiken bis auf Ausnahmen in Naturschutzgebieten legal?
In Südtirol ist bis auf einige Ausnahmen in Naturschutzgebieten das Biken ebenfalls generell auf Wanderwegen und Forststraßen erlaubt, bin ich da richtig informiert? Wie sieht es da im Rest Italiens aus? In Trentino, Venetien, Friaul, der Apenningegend und den Westalpen?
Wie sieht es in anderen bergigen europäischen Ländern aus wie Slowenien, Kroatien, Bosnien, Montenegro, Griechenland und der restlichen Balkanhalbinsel, Slowakei, Tschechien, Frankreich und Spanien?
Weiß auch wer was genaueres über Länder anderer Kontinente, wie Neuseeland, vereinigte Staaten, Kanada, Australien und den ganzen Rest?

----------


## steiggeist

Wir haben im Dezember von den Bemühungen um ein "MTB-Modell Steiermark" berichtet (siehe hier: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/mtb-modell...84d16e820.html).


Nun kann man auch in der Steirer-Krone etwas dazu lesen.
Die wichtigste Info: es fehlt (nach wie vor) am nötigen Geld, um das umzusetzen....

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken, einmal aus einer anderen Perspektive


"Muschi am Mittwoch: Ski ist tot, es lebe das MTB…
… und bei mir läuten die Alarmglocken. Was auf den ersten Blick aussieht wie eine Aufwertung unseres Sports, durch den Niedergang der Schneesicherheit in den Alpen, mutiert in Wirklichkeit langsam aber sicher zu einem Alptraum. Genau zu dem Alptraum, in dem sich der Skisport schon seit Jahren befindet. Eine ghettoisierte Partygesellschaft, gelenkt durch die Geldströme der Tourismusbranche, lassen den Wunsch auf eine „Freie Fahrt auf freien Wegen“ wohl dauerhaft in weite Ferne rücken. Ich gehe sogar soweit zu behaupten, dass alles was jetzt so schön aussieht, in Wirklichkeit der Anfang vom Ende der Freiheit auf dem Rad sein wird."
...
 "Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich nicht vielleicht mehr 26 Zoll bin als ich gedacht habe? Gehört mein Verständnis vom Radfahren nicht mehr in den Mainstream, weil es nicht erlebnisorientiert genug ist? Vielleicht bin ich dann bald einfach nur wieder das, was ich in meiner Jugend schon war: aufsässig, unangepasst, illegal und dazu noch vom Aussterben bedroht. Das Schöne ist, das vieles im Alter seinen Schrecken verliert. Illegales Radeln im Wald gehört definitiv dazu. Dieses Problem bleibt solange winzig, solange ich schneller fahre als der Verfolger hinter mir."

Hier geht es weiter zu diesem interessanten und kontroversen Artikel: https://goo.gl/3BTplF

----------


## steiggeist

Der Antrag der Grünen zur Freigabe der Forststraßen wandert übers Plenum vom Sportausschuss zum Landwirtschaftsausschuss


Leider bleibt die ÖVP noch immer bei ihren Nein zur Öffnung der Forststraßen für Radfahrer.
Seit 25 Jahren wird der Ausbau des bestehenden Streckennetzes versprochen, seit 25 Jahren scheitert man immer wieder am fehlenden Geld oder der fehlenden Einsicht der Grundbesitzer und Jagdpächter.


www.ots.at/presseaussendung/O...=mailaboeinzel


https://www.parlament.gv.at/PAKT/PR/...26/index.shtml

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken im Parlament


 


Wie oben berichtet wandert der Antrag der Grünen zur Freigabe der Forststraßen vom Sportausschuss zum Landwirtschaftsausschuss.


Dabei wurde er im Plemum des Parlaments diskutiert.
Die FPÖ und ÖVP sind dagegen, mit bekannt falschen Zahlen (es gibt keinen 10.000km frei gegebene Forststraßen in Österreich!) und komplett falsch dargestellter Haftungsfrage.


Klare Zustimmung von den Die Grünen und der SPÖ mit deren Sprechern Hermann Krist(SPÖ) und Georg Willi und Dieter Brosz(Die Grünen).


Anscheinend ist Radfahren eine Sache die die Welt politisch in Rechts und Links scheidet.


Die Debatte kann man sich hier anschauen: https://goo.gl/UWQkxI

----------


## steiggeist

Der Herr Doktor empfiehlt:

----------


## steiggeist

*Kulturgut Wege - eine gefährdete Art?*


Unser Kollege Thomas hat sich seine Gedanken zu Wegefreiheit, Wegerecht und dem Verschwinden von Wegen, Pfaden und Steigen gemacht. Er kommt zu einer interessanten Erkenntnis: Der Schutz der Wege muss institutionalisiert werden, wenn wir sie für die nächsten Generationen erhalten wollen!


zum Artikel

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken #ebike


Dietmar legt heute im Standard unsere Sicht auf E-Bikes dar:


"... In drei Jahren, glaubt Tschugg, werden auf den Bergen mehr E-Bikes als herkömmliche Mountainbikes unterwegs sein. - 


Problem-Gesetz 


Genau diese Aussicht gefällt Dietmar Gruber gar nicht. Als Obmann des Vereins Upmove kämpft er gegen die herrschende Gesetzeslage in Österreich. Denn hierzulande ist Mountainbiken im Wald und auf dem Berg grundsätzlich verboten. Nur auf dafür ausgewiesenen Strecken ist Fahrradfahren erlaubt, eine Absurdität, die dem Forstgesetz von 1975 geschuldet ist. Darin wurde der freie Zugang zur Natur für Erholungsuchende festgeschrieben.


Allerdings gab es damals noch keine Mountainbikes, und so wurden Fahrräder ausgespart, eine im Alpenraum einzigartige Situation, die zur Folge hat, dass Mountainbiker förmlich in die Illegalität gedrängt werden. "Zur Erholungssuche sollte jedem der Zugang zur Natur erlaubt sein – aus eigener Körperkraft", sagt Gruber. Der E-Bike-Trend ist ihm nicht geheuer. Im Bemühen um mehr Toleranz für den Sport sei er gar kontraproduktiv.


Waldrowdies


"Wir laufen Gefahr, Verbündete zu verlieren. Denn das E-Bike wird immer mehr zum Gegenargument für die Öffnung der Wege", sagt Gruber. Kritiker monieren, dass nach den E-Bikes die Motorräder in den Wäldern Einzug halten würden. Als "Range-Extender" für ältere Menschen oder solche, die körperlich sonst nicht in der Lage wären, Rad zu fahren, lässt Gruber den Elektroantrieb gelten. Die sportliche Nutzung auf Trails lehnt er hingegen ab. Das habe mit Erholungssuche nichts mehr zu tun. Auf eigens dafür angelegten Strecken seien E-Bikes in Ordnung, auf dem Hometrail nicht: "Leute, die fit sind, machen mit einem E-Bike das vier- oder fünffache Pensum. Was heißt das für die Wege und die Natur?" 


Er nimmt auch die Industrie in die Verantwortung: "Mountainbiken findet vor der Haustür statt, jeder macht es illegal. Es kommen immer mehr Produkte auf den Markt, die das unterstützen. Aber kein Hersteller tut etwas für die Wegefreiheit." E-Bikes würden die Konflikte nun noch verschärfen, glaubt Gruber. 
..."


Was sagt ihr dazu?


derstandard.at/2000054606414/...d-und-Aufreger

----------


## noox

Ja, E-Bikes machen die Situation nicht einfacher.

Naheliegend ist für uns als Mountainbiker: Mountainbiken legalisieren, Motorräder klarerweise nicht. E-Bikes? Mhm. Älterer Biker, der's dazu nutzt noch auf den Berg zu kommen -> Ok. Für Partnerin von sportlichem Biker ->OK. Sportlicher Biker, der's nutzt um den Trail 3 Mal statt einmal zu fahren -> Nicht OK? Das ist extrem schwammig und lässt sich niemals in ein Gesetz festlegen.

Für Außenstehende ist die Sichtweise eventuell anders:
Forstarbeiter/Jäger - Wanderer - Mountainbiker - E-Biker - E-Motorrad-Fahrer - Motorradfahrer ...

Wo soll da die Grenze sein. Zwischen E-Bike und E-Motorrad wird's auch schwieriger zu unterscheiden. Eventuell: Pedelec - OK. Gasgriff - Nicht OK.


Auch ein wichtiger Punkt, der erwähnt wird: es gibt viele Firmen/Institutionen, die viel Geld mit uns verdienen. Aber was Wegefreiheit betrifft, stehen wir alleine da. Hersteller kommen halt oft aus DE oder Amerika, da ist die Situation in AUT weniger interessant. Tourismusorte wollen die eigenen Betten füllen. Was aber vergessen wird: So gut wie jeder, der einen Mountainbike-Urlaub macht, fährt auch irgendwo daheim. Jugendliche können häufig nicht einfach schnell mal ins Auto hüpfen und zum nächsten Trail fahren - geschweige denn einen MTB-Urlaub leisten. Wenn ich nicht zuhause auch fahren würde, dann wüde ein längerer Mountainbike-Urlaub ja gar nicht sinnvoll sein, weil ich nicht fit genug wäre. Oder ich würde erste im Urlaub bemerken, dass beim (neuen) Rad was gar nicht passt...

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken #NICHT in der #Steriermark


Unser Kollege Martin berichtet auf Facebook von einer Anhaltung mit anschließender Amtshandlung während einer Bikefahrt auf einer Forststraße(!).





> Martin Koch
> 
> 
> "Security" mitten im Wald - kein Aprilscherz. Mountainbike-Tour von Leoben auf Schmollhube endet mit Anhaltung durch 2 Securitiys und einer beeideten Forstwache. (Der dritte durchtrainierte "Ninja-Kämpfer" ist nicht auf dem Bild.) 
> Ca. 150 Hm unter der Schmollhube springen plötzlich 3 Typen aus dem Jungwald und verlangen meinen Ausweis, denn MTBen ist ja hier verboten. Natürlich habe ich keinen Ausweis dabei. Einer hält das Bike und der dritte ist kampfbereit. Sie fordern eine Polizeistreife zu meiner Identitätsfeststellung an, obwohl ich ihnen meinen Namen mitteilte. Und die eher belustigten Polizisten kommen nach einiger Zeit an. Naja, mir droht eine Strafe wegen Besitzstörung. 
> Wem haben wir das zu verdanken? Der Leobner Realgemeinschaft (Eigentümerin)? 
> Also Warnnug an alle Leobner Studenten, die von ferne kommen und meinen, sie können hier biken wie in Vorarlberg, Tirol, Südtirol, Salzburg, im Trentino, in Bayern, in der Schweiz, auf Elba, in Sardinien, auf Korsika, in Südfrankreich....etc: HIER in Leoben nicht. Da ist nämlich alles verboten - bis auf eine MTB-Strecke auf die Mugel. Shame - hab' mal irgendwo was über die Bike-Stadt Leoben gelesen....
> P.S. Eine solch lieblose Berührung musste mein Rocky-Mountain noch nie ertragen. Gibt's irgendwo einen Bike-Therapeuten?
> P.S.2: Ich rechne ja mit vielem: Förster im SUV, Jäger mit Hund und SUV - aber im Wald versteckte Securitys und Forstwache....
> #legalbiken #nicht im Bezirk Leoben....



Ist vor allem für jene Sportsfreunde interessant, die immer sagen: "Mir kann so was nicht passieren, wie soll mich der erwischen/meine Daten bekommen/..."


Schaut nach einer Trutzpartie aus ;-)

----------


## steiggeist

Von Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/patrik.kuts...56364567922875
_Patrik Kutschi
14 Std. · 
Liebe Mountainbikerinnen, liebe Mountainbiker!
Ich habe eine Veranstaltung (Mountainbikeschieben) auf meiner Facebookseite erstellt, die den Zweck verfolgt ein Zeichen gegen die Willkür und Schikanen der Großwaldbesitzer gegenüber MTBer zu setzten.
Es wäre schön, wenn sich möglichst viele von uns gemeinsam auf den Weg machen und ihr Mountainbike auf den für Radsportler verpönten Forststraßen über die Schmollhube bis hinauf auf die Mugl schieben. Rechtlich scheint da nichts dagegen zu sprechen, nachdem wir mit unserem MTB auf den Forststraßen ja nicht fahren werden.
Um auch zumindest eine kleine gemeinsame Anfahrt zu haben, schlage ich als Treffpunkt den Leobner Hauptplatz, bei der Pestsäule vor. Zeitpunkt: Samstag, 8. April, 2017, 10:00 Uhr (Treffen), Abfahrt um 10:15 
Uhr. Teilen erwünscht!
_


Ich werde versuchen weitere Informationen sammeln und euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

----------


## steiggeist

Habe folgende Pressemitteilung erhalten:


Betreff: Trutzpartie - Mountainbikeschieben auf die Mugl über die Schmollhube


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!


Anbei darf ich Ihnen nachstehende Presseaussendung übermitteln:


Der passionierte Leobner Mountainbiker Martin K. glaubte zunächst an einen Aprilscherz als auf einer Forststraße plötzlich zwei Securities und ein Forstaufsichtsorgan aus ihrem Versteck im Jungwald auf die Forststraße sprangen und ihm den Weg versperrten. Martin K. befand sich mit seinem Mountainbike zum beliebten Ausflugsziel Almgasthof Schmollhube im Leobner Kleingössgraben. Der schroffen Aufforderung sich auszuweisen konnte er nicht nachkommen, da er keinen Lichtbildausweis mit sich führte. Bereitwillig gab Martin K. jedoch seine Identität bekannt. Das war dem Forstaufsichtsorgan jedoch zu wenig. Einer der beiden Securities hält das Bike fest, der andere zeigt sich offensichtlich kampfbereit um eine Flucht aus dem Wald zu verhindern. Die zur Identitätsfeststellung herbeigerufene Polizeistreife zeigt sich ob der etwas skurrilen Situation schon fast etwas belustigt. Ganz so lustig ist es für Martin K. jedoch nicht, weil ihm nun eine Besitzstörungsklage droht. Das Befahren von Forststraßen ist nur mit Zustimmung jener Person, der die Erhaltung der Forststraße obliegt, zulässig.


Beim Wort „Wegefreiheit“ stellt es Mountainbikern in Österreich die Haare auf. Unser wunderschönes Land ist ein Paradies für Mountainbiker, legale Möglichkeiten für die Ausübung sind aber Mangelware. Nicht einmal 10 Prozent aller Forststraßen und einige wenige Promille an Wegen dürfen befahren werden.


Alle Bemühungen der Naturfreunde, des Alpenvereins und  von upmove  zur Freigabe zumindest der Forststraßen zum Radfahren auf eigene Gefahr sind bisher gescheitert.


Bereits mehrere Trutzpartien - dabei handelt es sich um Veranstaltungen, bei denen das Rad auf einer Forststraße, auf der ein Radfahrer angezeigt oder verklagt wurde, geschoben wird - konnte in den letzten Jahren einige Aufmerksamkeit auf das Thema lenken.
Nach wie vor aber noch zu wenig!


Der aktuell Vorfall in Leoben muss auch in die Öffentlichkeit gebracht werden, um die absurden Auswüchse der aktuellen Gesetzeslage aufzuzeigen!


Darum veranstalten wir Leobner Radfahrer die nächste Trutzpartie.


Dabei schieben wir unserer Räder über die Schmollhube auf die Mugl. Alle Radfahrerinnen  und Radfahrer sind eingeladen sich am Samstag, dem 8. April, um 10:00 Uhr, am Leobner Hauptplatz, bei der Pestsäule einzufinden und gemeinsam in Richtung Kleingößgraben zu fahren, um dann dort vom ersten Fahrverbotsschild weg ihr Bike auf die Mugl zu schieben. Eine Abfahrt auf der Niklasdorfer Seite ist dann im Übrigen legal.


https://www.facebook.com/martin.koch...02959993916680



Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen jederzeit gerne unter der Mobilnummer 0664/8364884 zur Verfügung.


Mit sportlichen Grüßen


Patrik Kutschi

----------


## steiggeist

Die "Kleine Zeitung" berichtet über die Anhaltung von Martin in Leoben vergangenen Samstag: 
www.kleinezeitung.at/steierma...ritys-anhalten
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
Der Artikel ist nur für angemeldete Benutzer zu lesen.
Es kommen alle Seiten zu Wort.
Der Anwalt der Grundbesitzer meint, man werde die zivilrechtlichen Schritte noch prüfen.
Im Artikel findet sich auch ein Hinweis auf die geplante Protestveranstaltung:
Trutzpartie Mountainbikeschieben auf die Mugl über die Schmollhube
kommenden Samstag 10:00 - 13:00
Treffpunkt: Hauptplatz Leoben, Pestsäule
https://www.facebook.com/events/1397630576946937/

----------


## steiggeist

Proklamation zur Trutzpartie kommenden Samstag in Leoben:


Mountainbikeschieben auf die Mugl über die Schmollhube
kommenden Samstag 10:00 - 13:00
Treffpunkt Hauptplatz Leoben, Pestsäule
https://www.facebook.com/events/1397630576946937/

----------


## steiggeist

Mountainbikeschieben auf die Mugl über die Schmollhube
kommenden Samstag 10:00 - 13:00
Treffpunkt Hauptplatz Leoben, Pestsäule
https://www.facebook.com/events/1397630576946937/

----------


## steiggeist

Der Organisator der Trutzpartie am kommenden Samstag, 10:00 Uhr, Leobner Hauptplatz, Patrik Kutschi zum Vorfall vom 1.April:


Liebe Mitstreiterinnen und Mitstreiter!


Ich möchte gerne noch ein paar Gedanken zur rechtlichen Situation in Zusammenhang mit Martin's Erfahrung vom 1. April los werden.


Martin hat dadurch, dass er mit seinem Fahrrad auf einer privaten Forststraße unterwegs war eine Verwaltungsübertretung nach dem Forstgesetz begangen. Also ein Delikt, wie es etwa auch das Überziehen der Parkzeit in einer Kurzparkzone darstellt. Dafür droht ihm nun eine Verwaltungsstrafe, gleichermaßen wie es bei einer Übertretung der Kurzparkzonenüberwachungsverordnung der Fall wäre.
Eine Forststraße ist jedoch eine "nicht öffentliche Straße" während sich Kurzparkzone auf öffentlichen Straßen befinden. Dennoch hat der Gesetzgeber vorgesehen, dass das Befahren einer Forststraße (und somit von Privateigentum) ohne Genehmigung des Eigentümers bzw. des Wegeerhalters als Verwaltungsübertretung geahndet werden kann. Das Forstgesetz überlässt es daher faktisch einer Privatperson, nämlich dem Eigentümer des Waldes bzw. dem Erhalter der Forststraße, ob über einen Radfahrer, der ohne seine Zustimmung seinen Forstweg befährt, eine öffentlich-rechtliche Verwaltungsstrafe verhängt werden soll [!].
Eine solch skurrile Gesetzeslage gibt es nicht allzu oft in der österreichischen Rechtsordnung.


Das Forstgesetz räumt den Waldeigentümern aber noch eine weitere, in der Rechtsordnung einzigartige, Besonderheit ein.
Martin droht neben seiner Verwaltungsstrafe in der Höhe von bis zu € 3630,00 (ein Strafzettel in der Kurzparkzone ist erheblich günstiger) auch eine Besitzstörungsklage.
Dies deshalb, weil er ja ohne Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers (der Leobner Real Gemeinschaft) dessen Privatstraße befahren hatte. Wie Martin geschildert hat, wurde er ja gezwungen anzuhalten und sich auszuweisen. Nachdem er jedoch keinen Lichtbildausweis mit sich führte, war das Forstaufsichtsorgan dazu berechtigt Martin festzuhalten und die Polizei zur Feststellung seiner Identität bei zu ziehen. Damit ist der Waldeigentümer, der ja das Forstorgan mit der Durchführung der Kontrolle beauftragt hat, dank der Unterstützung der öffentlichen Sicherheitsorgane, auch gleich im Besitz aller Daten die zu Einreichung einer Besitzstörungsklage benötigt werden.


Nur zum Vergleich: wenn sie stolzer Besitzer eines Hauses sind und sich jemand mit seinem PKW in Ihre Hauseinfahrt stellt, so dass Sie am Wegfahren mit Ihrem eigenen Fahrzeug gehindert sind, wird es ihnen nicht ganz so leicht gemacht. Wenn Sie die Polizei um Hilfe rufen, so werden Sie lediglich zur Antwort bekommen, dass ein polizeiliches Einschreiten auf Privatgrund nicht möglich ist und Sie den Zivilrechtsweg bestreiten mögen. Natürlich habe ich bei einem PKW ein polizeiliches Kennzeichen, mit dem ich mir weiterhelfen kann. Aber auch mit dem Kennzeichen ist es nicht ganz so einfach für eine Privatperson den Zulassungsbesitzer ausfindig zu machen. Zudem gibt es zahlreiche andere Ausprägungen einer Besitzstörung auf privatem Grund, wo dem Eigentümer oder Besitzer ebenso kein polizeiliches Kennzeichen zur Verfügung steht. Aber auch hier gibt es keine Einbindung der Hoheitsverwaltung privatrechtliche Angelegenheiten. So müssen Sie etwa eine unliebsame unbekannte Person, die auf ihrem Grundstück ungefragt Sperrmüll ablagert, (gegebenenfalls unter Beiziehung eines Privatdetektiven) selbst ausforschen. Verwaltungsstrafe droht ihr auch keine.
Es ist nahe liegend, dass diese in Österreich bestehende einzigartige Rechtslage auf eine starke Lobby der Waldeigentümer zurückzuführen ist.
In unseren Nachbarländern ist das Befahren von Forststraßen und Forstwegen gesetzlich erlaubt. Auch dort kann nach wie vor eine Forstbewirtschaftung und eine Jagd ausgeübt werden. Skurrilitäten wie Verwaltungsstrafen auf Wunsch von Privatpersonen oder öffentlich rechtliche Unterstützung für eine private Klagsführung sind dort gar nicht von Nöten. Das Radfahren auf Forststraßen und Forstwegen ist ja erlaubt. Genau das und nichts Anderes wollen auch wir im österreichischen Forstgesetz festgehalten haben.


Dazu ist es notwendig durch Veranstaltungen wie die "Trutzpartie" am 8. April Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Wenn ihr also Zeit und Lust habt kommt bitte unbedingt vorbei. Treffpunkt ist am Hauptplatz um 10:00 Uhr.


Patrik Kutschi

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken #Respekt #FairPlay #Steiermark 
#Trutzpartie #UPDATE #WICHTIG


Herr Zweytick, Jagdpächter des Reviers entlang der offiziellen Strecke auf die Mugel vom Niklasdorfer Graben, möchte folgendes gerne bekanntgeben:


_Liebe Radler-Kollegen,


das Miteinander auf der offiziellen Strecke "Niklasdorfer Graben - Mugel" funktioniert (bis auf die Regel bestätigende Ausnahmen) klaglos.


Ich hoffe dass dies so bleibt, und bitte daher weiterhin auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.


Ich möchte klar stellen, dass die Trutzpartie in keinem Zusammenhang mit der offizielle Strecke "Niklasdorfer Graben - Mugel" steht.


Mit freundlichem Gruß 
und im sicheren Vertrauen auf weiteres respektvolles Miteinander
Heimo Zweytick
_


Wir sagen Herrn Zweytick einen herzlichen Dank für dieses Statement und sind sicher, dass es hier auch in Zukunft ein respektvolles und konstruktives Miteinander geben wird!

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken #NICHT in der #Steiermark
#Trutzpartie
#Medienecho 


Ankündigung der Trutzpartie in der Kleinen Zeitung
www.kleinezeitung.at/steierma...er-wollen-mehr
(Hinweis: es wird nur kurz geschoben, nicht wie fälschlicherweise im Artikel angeführt bis zum Mugel-Gipfel)


Interessant und viellseitig interpretierbar finden wir diese Passage:
"...
Vonseiten der Leobner Realgemeinschaft, die Eigentümer sind, blickt man der Veranstaltung gelassen entgegen. „Solange die Räder geschoben werden, kein Problem. Der Protest sollte sich hingegen nicht gegen Eigentümer oder Pächter richten, sondern gegen den Gesetzgeber“, stellt Michael Augustin, Rechtsberater der Eigentümergemeinschaft fest. Man sei schon seit zwei Jahren in Verhandlungen mit der Stadt und dem Tourismusverband und um eine gütliche Lösung bemüht. Bis dato gebe es dazu aber keine Ergebnisse.
..."


Wir sehen uns am Samstag, um 10:00 am Leobner Hauptplatz!

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken #Steiermark ?
#Trutzpartie, Treffpunkt morgen Samstag 8.4.17, 10:00 Uhr Leoben Hauptplatz


Müssen wir jetzt auf jeden Stadtplatz in Österreich eine Trutzpartie ankündigen, damit die Bewegung in die Sachen kommt? ;-)



www.kleinezeitung.at/steierma...r-Strecken-von

----------


## steiggeist

kleines Video von der gestrigen Trutzpartie in Leoben.
ca 100 Trutzer 


https://www.facebook.com/patrik.kuts...61774527381879

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken #NICHT in der #Steiermark
#Medienecho
Nochmals Gratulation an alle Teilnehmer und an den Organisator Patrik Kutschi!


www.kleinezeitung.at/steierma...ur-Trutzpartie

----------


## steiggeist



----------


## steiggeist

Robert Maier hat gestern folgendes an die Facebookseite von "Hochsteiermark Tourismus" gepostet


_Für einen MTB-Urlaub in unserer Region zu werben, ist schon sehr gewagt. Die Situation ist für Mountainbiker unerträglich in der Steiermark! Das i-Tüpfelchen war die Aktion gegen die MTBer am 1. April dieses Jahres. Deswegen gab es auch eine Demo in Leoben #Trutzpartie #LegalBiken 
Zur Veranschaulichung eine Karte von Leoben, wo es MTB-Strecken gäbe aber strengstens VERBOTEN ist. Rot=Fahrverbot, Grün = MTB-Strecke Mugel
Den Rest der kümmerlichen MTB-Strecken zeichne ich gar nicht ein, weil das durchwegs öffentlich befahrbare Straßen sind. Also uninterresant für MTBer._


Dazu hat er diese Karte angefertigt:

----------


## steiggeist

Und auch aus Kärnten gerade erfahren:


_So, jetzt haben wir zur Bertahütte wieder Fahrverbote! Was soll das? (Kapp ober Beginn Kopeintrail)_

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken #NICHT in der #Steiermark
Hochsteiermark Tourismus?


Martin Koch, der vor zwei Wochen von zwei Securities und einem Forstsheriff bei Leoben angehaltene Radfahrer wurde auf der FB-Seite von Hochsteiermark Tourismus "geblockt". Er wollte dort eine Stellungnahme zu seinem "Fall" erfragen.


Auf deren FB-Seite findet sich zum Thema jedoch nur dieser Beitrag: https://www.facebook.com/Hochsteierm...11545675644318
Die Kommunikationsstrategie von Hochsteiermark Tourismus in diesem Fall ist anscheinend auf "Stillhalten und Aussitzen" ausgelegt.


Man hat auch den Eindruck, dass hier die Tourismusverantwortlichen noch ein etwas veraltetes Bild auf den "Tourismus" haben.
"Tourismus" ist heute nicht mehr nur der anreisende Urlauber, der einen Pauschalurlaub bucht.
Tourismus ist mittlerweile integraler Bestandteil des täglichen Lebens.


Besonders Menschen, die Erholung in der Natur suchen, zeigen diese Entwicklung deutlich:
Sobald man das Büro verlässt, tut man das gleiche, was man im Urlaub macht: Hinaus in die Berge, egal ob mit Bergstiefel, dem Gleitschirm oder eben mit dem Fahrrad.


Dort wo sich die "Einheimischen" bei diesen Tätigkeiten wohl fühlen (und Geld ausgeben und so eine funktionierende Infrastruktur für Ausflugstourismus ermöglichen) wird auch für Urlaubsgäste eine attraktive Destination zu entwickeln sein.


PS.: kleine Nachdenkhilfe für den Hochsteiermark Tourismus: Das wären alles lieber Kunden als Demonstranten:
https://www.facebook.com/patrik.kuts...1774097381922/

----------


## steiggeist

Trutzpartie: Treffen mit Abgeordneten vorm Parlament


Mittwoch, 3. Mai 12:00 - 12:30


Das Anliegen, Forststraßen für RadfahrerInnen zu öffnen, steht schon seit vielen Jahren im Raum. 
Aktuell gibt es einen neuen Versuch, basierend auf einen Antrag "der Grünen".
Ihr Antrag wanderte soeben im Parlament vom Sport- in den Landwirtschaftsausschuss. 


Die Freigabe von Strecken auf vertraglicher Basis soll, so das wichtigste Gegenargument, eine gesetzliche Änderung ersetzen. Auf diese Art werden die Erholungssuchenden jedoch seit Jahren vertröstet und von Seiten der Grundbesitzer und Jagdberechtigten die bestehende Gesetzeslage zu abenteuerlichen Schikanen gegen Radfahrer ausgenutzt. 


Beispielsweise wurde am 1.April dieses Jahres (leider kein Aprilscherz) der Mountainbiker Martin Koch auf einer Forststraße fahrend von einem Forstaufsichtsorgan und zwei Securities angehalten und solange festgehalten bis die verständigte Polizei eintraf und amtshandelte. Genau für diese Strecke wird schon seit Jahrzehnten eine Regelung für das Mountainbiken gefordert. Genau solange wird dies aber vom Grundeigentümer mit dem Hinweis auf Wünsche der Jagdpächter verhindert.


Die Interessensvertretungen der Radfahrer „die Radlobby“ und „upmove“ sowie die Naturfreunde setzen sich im Interesse der MountainbikerInnen und FreizeitradlerInnen dafür ein, dass Forststraßen generell für das Radfahren freigegeben werden. Respektvolles Miteinander im legalen Rahmen ist unser gemeinsames Ziel.


Am 15.3, um 12:00 laden wir die Abgeordneten des Landwirtschaftsausschusses zu einem Treffen vor dem Parlament beim Palas-Athene Brunnen ein. 
Dort werden wir auf eine zeitnahe Lösung unseres Problems drängen.

Bitte komme auch du mit deinem Rad vorbei und demonstriere deine Unterstützung!

https://www.facebook.com/events/5974...tive_tab=about

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken #NICHT in der #Steiermark!
#BREAKINGNEWS


Martin Koch war am 1. April nicht der einzige Biker, den die "Waldsherrifs" am Weg zur Schmollhube festgenommen haben!
Heute fand ein weiterer Leobner Radfahrer ein Unterlassungserklärung in seinem Breifkasten. Dazu die Aufforderung 360€ an den Grundeigentümer zu zahlen.
(Und bdanken soll er sich dafür auch noch!)
Welche Überraschungen warten da noch auf uns...
Du willst etwas gegen diesen Unsinn tun?
Am 3. Mai um 12:00 hast du die Gelegenheit dazu: 
Wir treffen uns mit Abgeordneten vorm Parlament, um sie um eine rasche Lösung dieser untragbaren Zustände zu bitten -
schau auch du vorbei!
https://www.facebook.com/events/597409630454067/


PS: Das Foto oben ist ein "Selfie" unseres Kollegen vom "Tatort" ;-)

----------


## steiggeist

Erinnerung:



> Trutzpartie: Treffen mit Abgeordneten vorm Parlament
> 
> 
> Mittwoch, 3. Mai 12:00 - 12:30
> 
> 
> Das Anliegen, Forststraßen für RadfahrerInnen zu öffnen, steht schon seit vielen Jahren im Raum. 
> Aktuell gibt es einen neuen Versuch, basierend auf einen Antrag "der Grünen".
> Ihr Antrag wanderte soeben im Parlament vom Sport- in den Landwirtschaftsausschuss. 
> ...

----------


## steiggeist



----------


## steiggeist

Warum das Mountainbike-Verbot dem Tourismus schadet


USERKOMMENTAR
MARTIN PARZER
2. Mai 2017, 08:37


https://derstandard.at/2000056630661...rismus-schadet

----------


## steiggeist

Es gibt schon erste Reaktionen, hier von LWK/Waldverband:


www.waldverband.at/lk-oesterr...gegeneinander/

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken #Trutzpartie vor dem Parlament
Bericht auf der legal biken Homepage:
- Statements der Abgeordneten
- Medienecho
- Fotos
und der Meinung der anderen Seite:


https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/trutzparti...84d16e830.html




PS.: Presseaussendung von Land&Forst
„Rotzpartie“ statt Trutzpartie
https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...tt-trutzpartie
Hier verwundert mich die Verwendung von Körperflüssigkeiten in der Argumentation.
Gibt man sich doch sonst sehr der noblen, adeligen Tradition verpflichtet.

----------


## steiggeist

*Demonstration vor dem Parlament in Wien*
*Legal Biken in Österreich: erste Reaktionen der Politik*
Adrian Kaether am 04.05.2017


Das BIKE-Magazin, Europas größte MTB-Zeitschrift berichtet:
www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/...en/a35891.html

----------


## steiggeist

*Offener Brief*


*an Herrn Diplomingenieur Felix Montecuccoli
an Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich via Sekretariat, Frau Puchegger*


*Sehr geehrter Herr Diplomingenieur Montecuccoli;*


ich darf Ihnen kurz einige Eckdaten aus meinem Lebenslauf zur Kenntnis bringen:



Studium der Chemie in Mindestdauer


Abschluß mit Dr.rer.nat.


Forschungsaufenthalt an der Stanford University


Habilitation mit 32 Jahren


Ernennung zum Außerordentlichen Universitätsprofessor


ca. 100 Publikationen und Buchbeiträge in renommierten Journalen


Kooperation mit etwa 20 internationalen Pharmafirmen



Im Rahmen Ihres Statements zur gestrigen Mountainbike-Demonstration vor dem Parlament, haben Sie die dortigen Demonstranten als "Rotzpartie" bezeichnet. Dies ist auch in der Presseaussendung von Frau Puchegger im Auftrag der "Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich" nachzulesen. Da ich Sie aufgrund Ihres akademischen Grades zu den Bildungsbürgern dieses Landes gezählt habe, bin ich über Ihre Wortwahl mehr als erstaunt.


Ich möchte hier festhalten, dass

a) das Demonstrationsrecht durchaus im Einklang mit unserer Demokratie steht


b) ich die Forderung der Freigabe aller Forststrassen zum Zwecke des Mountainbikens vollinhaltlich unterstütze - selbstverständlich nachrangig den anderen Waldbenutzern gegenüber und auf Eigenverantwortung


c) ich sehr gerne an dieser Demonstration teilgenommen hätte, jedoch leider beruflich verhindert war.

*Ich möchte hier in aller Deutlichkeit klarstellen, dass ich es aufgrund meines Werdegangs sicherlich nicht notwendig habe, von Ihnen als Teil einer 'Rotzpartie' bezeichnet zu werden. Ihre Wortwahl ist somit vollkommen unangemessen und bedarf keiner weiteren Klassifizierung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Ao.Univ.Prof. Dr. Wolfgang Robien*


nmrpredict.orc.univie.ac.at/

----------


## steiggeist

von unserer FB-Seite:





#legalbiken #NICHT in #Österreich


Patrik Kutschi​, unser Repräsentant in der Steiermark, zur Wortwahl von DI Felix Monteccucoli (Präsident von Land&Forst):


Der Präsident der Land- und Forstbetriebe Österreich, Felix Montecuccoli, bezeichnete eine nicht ganz so kleine Gruppe an Radsportlern, von denen einige am 3. Mai 2017 vor dem Parlament in Wien für eine Freigabe der Forststraßen zum Radfahren demonstrierten, in einem ORF-Beitrag (ZIB-Magazin) pauschal als Extremisten. 


In einem Interview mit der Tageszeitung Kurier warf er diesen Freizeitsportlern unverblümt Radikalismus vor. 


Diese, öffentlich getätigten Aussagen, verwirklichen die strafrechtlichen Tatbestände der Üblen Nachrede und der Beleidigung. Möglicherweise sogar auch den Tatbestand der Kreditschädigung. 


Als Repräsentant des Vereins upmove the mountain sports community in der Steiermark sowie Organisator der Trutzpartie vom 8. April 2017 in Leoben, gehöre ich aus Sicht von Montecuccoli zweifelsohne der von ihm, in beleidigender Art und Weise, als radikal und extremistisch bezeichneten Gruppe an. 


Aus diesem Grund wäre ich ebenso wie zahlreiche weitere Radsportler auch dazu berechtigt eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung von Montecuccoli zu verlangen. Natürlich könnte ich auch, auf Kosten von Montecuccoli, eine anwaltliche Unterlassungserklärung von ihm einfordern. 


Ich für meinen Teil werde jedenfalls davon Abstand nehmen und es dem von ihm vertretenen Klientel nicht gleich tun. Anzeigen, Aufforderungen eine Unterlassungserklärung zu unterzeichnen und Besitzstörungsklagen fallen der Land-und Forstwirtschaft-Lobby, insbesondere in jüngster Zeit, nicht besonders schwer. 


Dennoch erachte ich die Wortwahl von Montecuccoli, im Lichte der aktuellen weltpolitischen Lage, mehr als bedenklich. Begriffe wie Radikalismus und Extremismus sollten wohl eher vorsichtig und zurückhaltend verwendet werden.


[Patrik ist Magister der Rechtswissenschaften und beruflich Personalleiter einer größeren sterischen Firma]


Links:


Presseaussendung Land&Forst („Rotzpartie“ statt Trutzpartie): 
https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...tt-trutzpartie


Beitrag aus dem ZIB Magazin:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnvo...ature=youtu.be

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken #NICHT in #Österreich


Emanuela Krainer ist Initiatorin von Nockbike/Kärnten.
Die Kärntner LWK stellt diese Region immer wieder gerne als Modellregion für den Erfolg des "vertraglichen Modells" dar.


Emanuela mein dazu im Zusammenhang mit der letzten Sitzung des Landwirtschaftsausschusses (https://www.parlament.gv.at/…/…/JAHR...15/index.shtml ):
"Öffnung der Bikestrecken nach Tiroler Model? Gut und schön, funktioniert aber wie in Kärnten nur bedingt. Also, wenn schon darüber nachdenken dann bitte Kärntnerisch und Tiroler Experten zu diesem Thema anhören. Da werden einige staunen wie 'das so funktioniert' oder auch nicht..."


Sie ist mit uns der Meinung, dass die generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen nötig ist. Natürlich unter weitestgehendem Haftungsausschluss für die Eigentümer.
Selbstverständlich sollen für beschilderte und beworbene Routen Verträge geschlossen werden. Dabei kann auch ein Entgelt bezahlt werden, da hier durch vermehrten Besuch der Eigentümer behindert werden kann.
Solche Szenen wie zuletzt in Leoben mit den Securities könnten wir uns dann aber sparen.

----------


## steiggeist

#legalBiken (#NICHT) in #Leoben?


Leobner Realgmeinschaft stellt eine MTB-Strecke in Aussicht 
Kleine Zeitung. v. 6.5. - siehe hier: www.kleinezeitung.at/steierma...oeffnet-werden
-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Martin Koch, einer der von einem Forstaufsichtsorgan bei der Aktion Scharf am 1.April am angehaltenen Radfahrer meint dazu:


Es freut mich natürlich, wenn sich etwas bewegt. Einige Anmerkungen hätte ich: 
1. G. Mattersberger (Geschäftsführer der Leobner Realgmeinschaft) stellt eine Strecke in Aussicht. Hoffentlich ist das keine Alibi-Strecke. Uns Leobner MTBer hat keiner nach den Vorstellungen gefragt. Ist die Strecke über den Gößgraben auf die Mugel auch dabei (Mayr Melnhof)?


2. G. Mattersberger erwähnt "Anpöbelungen" seitens der MTBer. Nun in jeder Gruppe gibt es ein paar Heißläufer, komischerweise sind all meine MTB-Freunde friedliche Menschen. Meine "Anhaltung" z.B. verlief trotzdem zivilisiert. Viele MTBer können aber von denkwürdigen Erlebnissen mit Jägern und Förstern berichten. Und die 360 €, die die Realgmeinschaft von mir fordert, stehen natürlich noch immer. Wofür nun?


3. G. Mattersberger vergleicht den Wald mit seinem Garten und einer Grillparty: Wie oft wurde dieser Vergleich schon juristisch widerlegt? Das wundert mich, dass ein Geschäftsführer eines Forstbetriebes den juristischen Unterschied zwischen Garten und Wald nicht kennt. Und bitte hier keine diesbezüglichen Diskussionen - einfach Dr. Google anwerfen.


4. Er meint, unsere Trutzpartie hätte nichts mit der Freigabe einer Strecke zu tun. Warum wird dann seit gefühlten 10 Jahren verhandelt und jetzt bewegt sich was? Danke einmal an die Teilnehmer der Trutzpartie, an Patrik Kutschi, an Andreas Kobald, an Gottfried Kraßnitzer, Bernhard Hyden von der Uni und an viele, viele andere. 


5. Ich kenne auch den anderen "angehaltenen" MTBer. Er soll jemanden bedroht bzw. angepöbelt haben?


6. Die Leobner Realgmeinschaft will nichts draufzahlen. Versteh ich: Aber wo entstehen hier Kosten? Die Forststraße wird für LKWs, für Jagdpächter, für Forstarbeiter gebaut und instandgehalten. Welche Kosten verursacht hier ein Bike? Ist mir ein Rätsel. Vom Gewinn für Leoben, wenn die MTBer nach einer schönen Tour hier was konsumieren, wenn sie hier vielleicht übernachten, wenn Intersport guten Gewissens seine Bikes verkaufen kann, wenn die Studenten hier ihr Hobby ausüben dürfen, spricht er nicht.


7. Für G. Mattersberger ist der Wald eine Einkommensquelle. Der Wald ist aber auch Erholungsraum für die Öffentlichkeit und das Betreten ist seit 1975 erlaubt. Wie schränkt ein MTBer die Einkommensquelle als Forstbetrieb ein? Oder meint er die Jagdpacht? Ich kenne wenige, die von der Jagd profitieren, aber viele, die radeln.


Zusammengefasst: Gut, dass sich was tut, anscheinend sind wir am richtigen Weg, auch wenn der noch weit ist!

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken nicht in Österreich


Heute um 19:40 zeigt Arte Re: einen Beitrag mit dem Titel "Wanderer gegen Mountainbiker"


Zu sehen ist auch unsere #Trutzpartie vorm Parlament im Mai.
Ein klare Ansage für die deutschen Zuseher zur nachgestellten Szene der "Verhaftung" unserer Kollegen bei Leoben:
Das kann auch jederzeit jeden deutschen Touristen passieren.


Und ganz wichtig: der Film widerlegt den Titel und zeigt, dass es den beschworenen Konflikt in Wirklichkeit nicht gibt.


Zum Nachsehen hier der Stream:
www.arte.tv/de/videos/071437-...-mountainbiker

----------


## steiggeist

*Im Garten wird nicht Rad gefahren!
*
Replik zu einem Interview mit Herrn Martin Höbarth (GF des Waldverbandes Österreich, Leiter Abteilung Forstwirtschaft LWKÖ) zu Thema „Mountainbiken“ in der „Kleinen Zeitung“ vom 5.7.2017:


Radfahren auf Straßen und Wegen im Wald ist in Österreich verboten. Es drohen Strafen und Besitzstörungsklagen in empfindlicher Höhe. Naturfreunde, Alpenverein und upmove bemühen sich seit Jahren um eine Verbesserung dieser Situation.
Herr Höbarth meint in diesem Interview, dass alleine mit auf Vertragsbasis freigegebenen Strecken eine für alle Beteiligten zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden werden kann. Dem wird hiermit entschieden widersprochen!


*Vorneweg:*


Strecken, die auf diesen „vertragliche Lösungen“ basieren, werden von Seite der Landwirtschaft seit 25 Jahren versprochen. Die aktuelle Lage in der Steiermark, Kärnten, Ober- und Niederösterreich zeigt das Scheitern dieses Konzepts. In weiten Teilen dieser Bundesländer ist es unmöglich, ein bedarfsgerechtes Streckennetz zu etablieren. Manchmal scheitert es am Geld für diese Lösungen, hauptsächlich aber am Unwillen der Grundbesitzer und Jagdpächter.
Dabei soll man das Kind aber nicht mit dem Bade ausschütten! Vertragliche Lösungen haben sicher ihre Berechtigung, wenn sie die Lenkung bei einer generellen Freigabe der Straßen und Wege unterstützen. So ist es sicher fair, wenn der Tourismus den Grundbesitzern eine Entschädigung für viel frequentierte Straßen und Wege zukommen lässt, und diese dafür bewerben kann.
Die Erfahrung der letzten 30 Jahre zeigt aber, dass es ohne einer vorigen generellen Freigabe in den genannten Gegenden nicht zu solchen Einigungen kommen wird. Erst wenn es ein gesetzlich garantiertes Fahrrecht gibt, werden viele Grundeigentümer in einen sachlichen Diskurs über Streckenführungen einsteigen. Dann sind Lenkungen nach objektiven Gesichtspunkten (touristisches Interesse, Naturschutz) durchführbar und obliegen nicht mehr der Befindlichkeit eines „Grundherrn“.
Wie üblich, so auch in diesem Interview, wird die Freigabe der Straßen und Wege zum Radfahren mit dem Argument „dann wird ja quer durch das Gelände abgefahren“ und „erhöhtem Druck auf den Wald“ abgelehnt. Das ist einerseits Interessant, da hier ja stillschweigend schon zugegeben wird, dass gegen das Radfahren auf Straßen und Wegen nichts einzuwenden ist. Das „quer durchs Gelände“ abfahren ist ein Märchen, dass jeder, der mit dem Rad schon einmal vom Weg abgekommen ist, mit schmerzhaften Narben und (fast genauso schmerzhaften) Rechnungen für die Reparatur seines Rades bezeugen wird. Dieses Argument gegen das Radfahrverbot auf Forststraßen vorzulegen, und somit absurde Besitzstörungsklagen zu begründen, ist wider jede Logik.


*„Ich Fahr auch nicht in deinem Garten mit dem Rad“, wird argumentiert*


Der Unterscheid zwischen einem Garten und einem Wald sollte einem hochrangigen Vertreter der Landwirtschaftskammer und des Waldverbandes klar sein. Für unser Thema die wichtigsten Auswirkungen der Unterschiede: Im Garten gibt es keine Forststraßen und markierte Wege. Im Garten gibt es im Gegensatz zum Wald kein allgemeines Betretungsrecht. Der Wald hat neben der Nutzfunktion für den Eigentümer eine gesetzlich eindeutig geregelte Schutz-, Wohlfahrts und Erholungsfunktion. Im Rahmen dieser Sozialbindung ist es den Eigentümern zumutbar, Radfahren auf Forststraßen und Wegen zu dulden.


*Zur Situation in Südtirol, Bayern und der Schweiz*


Wie Herr Höbarth darauf kommt, dass der Südtiroler AV uns Österreicher um unsere Situation beneidet wird aus dem Interview leider nicht klar. Kaum jemanden in Südtirol weiß, dass wir in Österreich nicht einmal auf Forststraßen Radfahren dürfen (und uns dafür Besitzstörungsklagen mit Streitwerten bis zu 15.000€ drohen). In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich aber eine Stellungnahme des Südtiroler Forstdienstes zitieren:
„Unsere Nachbarn in Nordtirol regeln die Sache so: Dort ist das Mountainbiking grundsätzlich verboten und wird nur auf ausgewiesen Strecken erlaubt. Solche Regelungen wären für uns in Südtirol kontraproduktiv zum eigentlich angestrebten Ziel der Verbesserung der Zugänglichkeit des Touristen zu dieser Sportart. In der Freizeit soll der Zugang zur Natur für alle offen bleiben.“ (INFO des Südtiroler Forstdiensts 2015/2)


Die Behauptung von Herrn Höbarth „Die gesetzlichen Regelungen in den Nachbarstaaten gehen in die Zeit zurück, als Mountainbiken kein Trend war. Heute ist man darüber unglücklich“ hält einem Faktencheck nicht Stand:
„Seit Ende April 2015 gibt es ein neues Trail-Gesetz im Trentino… Vorher war das Biken generell auf allen Trails(=Wege, Anm. d. Verf.) verboten, die breiter waren als ein quergestelltes Bike und steiler als 20 Prozent. Eine Gemeinde konnte davon eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilen. Mit dem neuen Gesetz ist die Situation völlig anders: Jetzt sind alle Trails frei befahrbar, es sei denn eine Gemeinde – also der Bürgermeister – spricht ein Verbot für einen bestimmten Trail aus“ (BIKE 1/4/2016)


Am 8.Juli 2013 ist das neu Waldgesetz in Hessen in Kraft getreten. Im §15(3) liest man: „Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern sowie Menschen, die auf einen Krankenfahrstuhl angewiesen sind, gebührt in der Regel der Vorrang.“


Erwähnenswert wegen der Aktualität, obwohl Wales kein Nachbarstaat ist: Am 21. Juni dieses Jahres schlug die Waliser Regierung dem Parlament vor, Radfahren auf allen Wanderwegen offiziell zu erlauben.


*Unterschiedliche Rechtssysteme? Haftungsprobleme?*


Nun wird für die Argumentation gegen die Freigabe der Straßen und Wege zum Radfahren endlich die altbekannte Haftungsfrage ausgepackt. Das wir in Österreich ein anderes Forstgesetz haben als unsere Nachbarstaaten, wurde schon hinreichend bedauert. Einen behaupteter Unterscheid im Rechtssystem, der die Verweigerung der Freigabe der Straßen und Wege zum Radfahren begründen könnte, ist nicht zu finden. In Österreich haftet ein Wegehalter ohnehin nur bei grober Fahrlässigkeit. Das Studium aller einschlägigen OGH Urteile zeigt: Spannt man keinen Draht ohne ausreichende Markierung über eine Straße, ist keine Haftung Seites des Grundeigentümers gegeben! Die von allen Bundesländern bereit gestellte Tourismusversicherung deckt auch die letzten Eventualtäten ab.


*Win-Win Situation*


Klar ist: von einer generellen Öffnung der Forststraßen und Wege plus einem auf vertraglicher Basis aufgesetzten österreichweitem, hochqualitativen und bedarfsgerechten Streckennetz könnten alle Beteiligten profitieren. Voraussetzung für diese Lösung: die Grundeigentümer gehen von ihrem Justamentstandpunkt ein Stück weit weiter: in eine Richtung im Sinne unsere Solidargesellschaft!

----------


## steiggeist

Heute wurde in der Kleinen Zeitung unser Leserbrief als Replik zum Interview von Herrn Martin Höbarth (GF des Waldverbandes Österreich, Leiter Abteilung Forstwirtschaft LWKÖ) in der „Kleinen Zeitung“ vom 5.7.2017 - etwas gekürzt - veröffentlicht.

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken und das Wegerecht




Hörempfehlung: Betreten verboten. Eine Recherche über das Wegerecht




http://oe1.orf.at/player




Heute, am 19. Juli, um 15.30 Uhr auf Ö1. 

Die Sendung kann danach sieben Tage lang auf der Ö1-Homepage unter dem Menüpunkt „7 Tage Ö1“ nachgehört werden.

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken und das Wegerecht in Ö1

oe1.orf.at/player/20170719/481141

Der Aufmacher ist von mir und auch ein paar weitere nette Ansagen

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken ist im Wahlkampf angekommen!
Der Kurier hat den Entwurf des Wahlprogramms der SPÖ veröffentlicht (https://kurier.at/politik/inland/spo...ht/278.323.616)
Auf Seite 166 findet sich die Forderung nach der Freigabe der Forststraßen: Gefällt uns  :Smile:

----------


## steiggeist

Auf Facebook ist dieses Video aufgetaucht. Kann auch ohne FB - Zugang angesehen werden....
https://www.facebook.com/peter.reinb...4571543916323/

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken in Österreich?
Wieder einmal endete ein Radausflug auf einer Forststraße vor Gericht...
https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/magazin-bi...86d16e838.html

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken in Niederösterreich in Zahlen:
120.000€ für 700m "Bikepark" (Siehe Beitrag in den NÖN: https://goo.gl/bvRM4A)
Wir erlauben uns in diesem Zusammenhang an unsere kürzliche Aussendung zu erinnern(https://goo.gl/Y93kPB). Dort berichteten wir, dass Radfahren auf einer Forststraße für den Sportler in diesem Bundesland mit ca. 1000€ für Besitzstörung incl Gerichtskosten zu Buche schlugen.
In Annaberg veranstalteten wir auch schon eine Trutzpartie(https://goo.gl/hFTvey), weil dort ein Kollege von der Polizei beim Radfahren auf einer Forststraße des Stiftes Lilienfeld ertappt worden war(https://goo.gl/FMiMVk).

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken und das Eigentum


In der aktuellen Ausgabe 2017/04 seiner Mitgliederzeitschrift "Bergauf" gibt der ÖAV Grundbesitzern Raum für eine Stellungnahme zum aktuellen Konflikt um die Aufnahme des Radfahrens auf Forststraßen (und ev. geeigneten Wegen) in das Betretungsrechts im Forstgesetz, §33. Wir haben ihn gelesen und hier ist unsere Stellungnahme dazu (weil wir in diesem Heft keine des ÖAV gefunden haben, und einige dort stehende Aussagen nicht unkommentiert bleiben können).

----------


## MacMike

> #legalbiken in Niederösterreich in Zahlen:
> 120.000€ für 700m "Bikepark" (Siehe Beitrag in den NÖN: https://goo.gl/bvRM4A)
> Wir erlauben uns in diesem Zusammenhang an unsere kürzliche Aussendung zu erinnern(https://goo.gl/Y93kPB). Dort berichteten wir, dass Radfahren auf einer Forststraße für den Sportler in diesem Bundesland mit ca. 1000€ für Besitzstörung incl Gerichtskosten zu Buche schlugen.
> In Annaberg veranstalteten wir auch schon eine Trutzpartie(https://goo.gl/hFTveyshop), weil dort ein Kollege von der Polizei beim Radfahren auf einer Forststraße des Stiftes Lilienfeld ertappt worden war(https://goo.gl/FMiMVk).


Verständlich!

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken in Niederösterreich im Medienecho


Die "Niederöstereichischen Nachichrichten(NÖN)" und der "Kurier" berichteten in ihren lokalen Ausgaben über die Besitzstörungsklage des Stift Göttweig gegen unseren Kollegen Franz Glaser, der auf einer Forststraße - natürlich unerlaubt - unterwegs war.


https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/legal-bike...84d16e840.html

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken aus der Sicht von Bosch eBike Systems

Aus dem Artikel:
"....
Um den ungetrübten Fahrspaß für Radfahrer und eBiker in Natur, Wald und Bergen zu ermöglichen, ist vielerorts eine Novellierung bestehender Regelungen erforderlich. Fahrradverbände, Tourismusregionen, Fachhandel und Industrie setzen sich für ein freies Wegerecht und für Respekt und Toleranz zwischen allen Erholungsuchenden ein."

Für den Geschäftsleiter von Bosch eBike Systems steht fest: „Pauschalverbote führen zu einem negativen Image für eine ganze Region und behindern Attraktivität, Tourismus und die lokale Bevölkerung. Zentral sind der Appell an Toleranz, Rücksichtnahme, flankiert durch attraktive Angebote.“ Auf dem Mountainbike-Kongress 2017 wurden beispielhafte Projekte aus der Region Trentino und dem Engadin vorgestellt.

..."

Wir sind gespannt, ob das nur schöne Worte für die Sonntagspredigt waren, oder ob Taten folgen.
Wir werden mit dem Geschäftsführer von Bosch eBike Systems, Claus Fleischer, Kontakt aufnehmen.

​​​​​​​https://pedelec-elektro-fahrrad.de/n...albach/136889/

----------


## steiggeist

Nicht #legalbiken : in Zukunft noch geheimer...

"Grundbesitzer klagten gegen eine auf der Website der Interessenvertretung Upmove beschriebene Tour. Upmove beklagt einen "herben Rückschlag für die gesamte Szene" - derstandard.at/2000068627329/OGH-Urteil-Upmove-muss-sein-Tourenportal-offline-nehmen"

​​​​​​​derstandard.at/2000068627329/...offline-nehmen

----------


## steiggeist

das Höchstgerichtsurteil aus Schweizer Sicht:

​
RIDE Magazin
36 Min · 

Nach Gerichtsbeschluss in Österreich: Gehören Mountainbike-Touren statt ins Internet nun ins Darknet zu den Waffenhändlern, Drogen-Dealern und Pädophilenringen?

www.ride.ch/de/news/in-oester...ntainbiker-los

----------


## steiggeist

Frage an den OGH: #legalbiken ja oder nein? ;-)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8d_LdivEk8



Besser als in diesem lustigen Filmchen kann die absurde Gesetzteslage in Österreich bezüglich Radfahren auf Forststraßen gar nicht gezeigt werden.
Bekanntlich ist ja Radfahren auf Forststraßen in Österreich verboten. Für Schifahrer gilt allerdings das freie Betretungsrecht im §33 unseres Forstgesetzes.

Wir werden uns wohl so ein Sportgerät zulegen müssen, um eingangs gestellte Frage beantwortet zu bekommen ;-)

----------


## steiggeist

Es geht auch um #legalbiken, darum bitte mitmachen!
Kann man auch in Deutsch ausfüllen...

https://www.imba-europe.org/news/you...ean-mtb-survey

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken in den USA


In den USA sind in den den "Wilderness Areas", diese sind in etwa vergleichbar mit einem Mittelding zwischen Nationalpark und Naturschutzgebiet bei uns, bisher Radfahrer von der Nutzung prinzipiell ausgeschlossen gewesen. Wandern, Reiten und Skifahren/touren waren jedoch erlaubt. Die Sustainable Trails Coalition​ kämpft seit einigen Jahren dagegen an. Nun wurde über ihren Antrag, Radfahren hier dem Wandern, Reiten und Skifahren anzugleichen, das "House Natural Resources Committee" positiv Abgestimmt. Das sind große und gute Neuigkeiten für die Kollegen in den Staaten.


Auf alle Fälle zeigt es einmal mehr, dass es keine sachlichen Einwände gegen eine Ausweitung des Betretungsrechts auf Radfahrer in unserem Forstgesetz gibt.


Aber bei uns ticken die Uhren anders wie man aktuell sehen kann:
Ö: Rauchen erlaubt, Radfahren verboten...
​​​​​​​https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mt...ces-committee/

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken und das neue Regierungsprogramm
Wie zu erwarten war.
Rauchen erlaubt, Radfahren verboten.

​

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken

Vor einem Jahr gab's hier in Leoben eine Trutzpartie.
Nun gibt's eine erlaubte Mountainstrecke, sprich Forststraße, auf den Hausberg der Leobner, dem Mugel.

​​​​​​​https://www.facebook.com/kurtwallner...31071916924859

----------


## steiggeist

#legalbiken in Deutschland? SICHER - ganz easy...
Wie lange müssen wir in Österreich noch auf solche vernünftigen Gesetze warten?
https://www.welt.de/regionales/bayer...Radfahrer.html

Beitrag auf der DIMB Facebookseite:
​​​​​​​https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTr...87295154725455

----------

